# New Naruto Shippuden Movie (2010)



## BlazingInferno (Dec 16, 2009)

*Naruto Shippuden 4: The Lost Tower*

Here's a tiny bit of info of the fourth Naruto Shippuden movie along with the fourth Bleach movie.


----------



## Wonton04 (Dec 17, 2009)

when is the last movie comming out on DVD? is it April?


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 17, 2009)

There's typically about a 7 month gap so April sounds about right.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 17, 2009)

*Dude I haven't see the third movie and they're already anouncing the fourth*


----------



## Nimander (Dec 17, 2009)

Fourth won't be coming out till about four months after we get to see the third one anyway, so you're good.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Dec 17, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> Here's a tiny bit of info of the fourth Naruto Shippuden movie along with the fourth Bleach movie.



Thanks for the information. I can't wait to see it, and I hope that Sasuke's in it.

733


----------



## James (Dec 17, 2009)

omigosh said:


> *Dude I haven't see the third movie and they're already anouncing the fourth*



Uh yeah, that's always the way it is.

Every new movie for Naruto is always announced LONG before the DVD is out. I mean there's like over half a year between the movies airing and the dvds being released and the movies are pretty much annual.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Sasuke/Naruto like Bonds


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 17, 2009)

Team Hebi and Akatsuki? I hope they're in the new movie.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 17, 2009)

From what i've seen in the previews, and the general outlook a friend in Japan(innera) gave a FC of the movie after she went and saw it, this one will mainly be about the rookies/sand and Kakashi.


----------



## Pringles (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to see this from what I heard its pretty decent


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 18, 2009)

Hopes it's not crap..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 18, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> From what i've seen in the previews, and the general outlook a friend in Japan(innera) gave a FC of the movie after she went and saw it, this one will mainly be about the rookies/sand and Kakashi.



...you're referring to the previous movie.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2009)

If you've seen one Naruto movie,you saw all of them.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 19, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> If you've seen one Naruto movie,you saw all of them.



Q4T...


----------



## grimmjo6 (Dec 19, 2009)

it's great news 

I was thinking it's 'll n't giving movie this year

because the next chapter of pain need more money

I hope the story about itachi-sama


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 19, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> If you've seen one Naruto movie,you saw all of them.


i just saw bonds


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 19, 2009)

MOAR Filler this sounds dissapointing.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 19, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> ...you're referring to the previous movie.



Ah, just assumed it was about the third since it hasn't even been subbed yet. Hype over another when the third isn't even online is funny.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 19, 2009)

Are they making this an annual thing?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds great. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 19, 2009)

*I believe this poster is a advertise for the movie


*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2009)

^Yeah, could be.

Now if someone could translate what it says on that poster, we could clear our doubts.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 21, 2009)

Fucking amazing poster too.


----------



## Dark Demon (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome poster.
Looks like sasuke might use the MS in the next movie judging from what i saw, that in case the poster is sponsoring the next movie.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 21, 2009)

It said 7/30 on the poster so it's probably a poster for the movie. Maybe we'll a preview of the movie after the next episode just like last year?


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> It said 7/30 on the poster so it's probably a poster for the movie. Maybe we'll a preview of the movie after the next episode just like last year?


A preview so early???


----------



## specify (Dec 21, 2009)

It says every thursday at 7:30 pm and 2010 summer to the left.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 21, 2009)

So is it a movie poster or not?


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2009)

they made it up


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 21, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *I believe this poster is a advertise for the movie
> 
> 
> *



AMAZING..!!!

Will W8 the preview .... can"t W8 it


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 21, 2009)

well in jan. theres always a preview but it's a 30 second one that has no real scenes. it's just a teaser.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 21, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *I believe this poster is a advertise for the movie
> 
> 
> *



I don't think that is a movie poster because -


specify said:


> It says every Thursday at 7:30 pm and 2010 summer to the left.


This poster is for weekly Naruto Shippuuden ,it seems.Someone who can read Japanese may clarify.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> A preview so early???



There was a preview of the previous movie after the Rasen-Shuriken episode. It was with the preview of the Sanbi arc.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 6, 2010)

*Any News about the Naruto Shippuden 4th Movie?*

Its already passed 2010, should we get some info about the new Naruto Shippuden 4th movie?


----------



## insane111 (Feb 6, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its already passed 2010, should we get some info about the new Naruto Shippuden 4th movie?



There was a rumor that they would use this years movie budget on the anime, which is looking good so far - but don't get your hopes up for that unless there's no word by April

Movie 4
Announced: April 2007
Premier: August 2007
DVD: April 2008

Movie 5
Announced: December 2007
Premier: August 2008
DVD: April 2009

Movie 6
Announced: December 2008
Premier: August 2009
DVD: April 2010

Movie 4 might be an exception though, since Shippuuden didn't even start airing until mid-February that same year... so they couldn't exactly announce it in December while part 1 was still going.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 6, 2010)

Aren't we still waiting to see the 3rd?
What's the rush for the next one.


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg I want to see the 3rd Shippuden one so bad. What's taking them so damn long?  

It looks funny.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, I want to see Naruto and Rookie 9 some action.


----------



## niko^ (Feb 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> There was a rumor that they would use this years movie budget on the anime, which is looking good so far - but don't get your hopes up for that unless there's no word by April
> 
> Movie 4
> Announced: April 2007
> ...



Forth Shipuden movie was announced in December too. (along with DVD release of Third)

bag filter


----------



## donsje (Feb 8, 2010)

hi, i read that it has been released in taiwan in 29 jan 2010. any taiwanese here who has watch it already? i really hope it will be out in the net real soon


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't wanna see Gaara get punched.... again.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

still need to watch the 3rd one


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 8, 2010)

I already made a thread of the next movie a while ago. 

480


----------



## donsje (Feb 9, 2010)

specify said:


> It says every thursday at 7:30 pm and 2010 summer to the left.



yup, that's the correct translation.  let me add some more. it stated " to be review in summer 2010"


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 9, 2010)

Always with filler movie villains and bullshit Rasengan techniques.  Why can't they actually try to make an interesting movie for once?  Hell, have Kishi give them an outline for a story he couldn't include in the manga or some shit.  How Akatsuki captured the other bijuu for instance.

Who am I kidding?


----------



## shadow5050 (Feb 9, 2010)

it's gonna be as bad as the rest of the movies.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 9, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Always with filler movie villains and bullshit Rasengan techniques.  Why can't they actually try to make an interesting movie for once?  Hell, have Kishi give them an outline for a story he couldn't include in the manga or some shit.  How Akatsuki captured the other bijuu for instance.
> 
> Who am I kidding?


Or how Sasuke chooses his clothing.
Sasuke and his favourite foods?
Sasuke's pet care advice.
What training Sasuke goes through with his Sharingan.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 9, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I hope Sasuke/Naruto like Bonds



Please, God, NO!

Bonds was the worst of the Shippuden movies by far (I haven't seen the third one yet but I can't even conceive of it being as horrible as Bonds was, plus it has Lee drop-kicking a dragon and breaking its skull; that scene alone will salvage it for me)!  

Arguably the 2nd worst Naruto movie ever (Animal Riot on Crescent Moon Island, I'm looking at you)!!

It absolutely shat on Sakura and Hinata (even worse than the manga is doing right now as it had Hinata being offpaneled by nameless fodder) and gave Sasuke the power to see tenketsu among other ridiculous plot elements.

I have no faith in Naruto movies.  They are at best, one or two sort of cool scenes (usually stuff involving Lee; like his reaction to Shion telling Naruto she wanted him to make babies with her) followed by pure, absolute sh*t!!

This movie is likely more of the same.  The only way it could be any good would be if it was a redux of the Pain Arc with much better quality animation, but we probably won't get something like that until next year (after the Pain arc has ended in the anime).  Maybe a better animated remake of the Sasuke/Itachi fight but that's not really necessary.  The Sasuke/Itachi fight was pretty well done the first time around.


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 9, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *I believe this poster is a advertise for the movie
> 
> 
> *



Awesome poster.
Looking forward to this movie.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

havent even seen the third one yet


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope that won't be like Bonds.Seriously,Dragon Ball Man and ugly girl


----------



## vered (Feb 11, 2010)

well hmm i have this feeling this film will be awesome.
it all depends if it will include next cannon arc developments especially the ones relating to naruto.i cant say more of course.


----------



## Ibb (Feb 11, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Aren't we still waiting to see the 3rd?
> What's the rush for the next one.



for me, watching the trailers and trying to figure out if it's going to be crap or not is the best part. Better then the actual movie.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 11, 2010)

i personally dont like naruto movies and havent finished watching one cause i keep getting really bored >.>

i prefer bleach movies


----------



## Davit (Mar 31, 2010)

*Naruto Movie 6 Info*

I just came across this info in other various forums.

"Naruto crosses through space and time, and the one he meets is the Fourth Hokage - Namikaze Minato

The Naruto who has consumed the Dragon Pulse's* light.
That which is reflected in the awoken Naruto is the Fourth

Now, we are fighting together, right?"


So It Is True. Thanks Homies!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, it's true. Ohana said it in the spoilers for the chapter.

LOL, Naruto going back through time and space and meets Minato.


----------



## Selva (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah it's true. I'm actually liking the idea. Can't wait to see Minato and Naruto together


----------



## neshru (Mar 31, 2010)

As stupid as the idea sounds, this will probably be a lot more interesting than the other movies. Though I'm sure Naruto fighting alongside with Minato will just be a small part of it, probably the final battle. The rest of the movie will be standard Naruto movie crap.


----------



## Davit (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks everyone! rep for you all!


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 31, 2010)

*



			I just came across this info in other various forums.

"Naruto crosses through space and time, and the one he meets is the Fourth Hokage - Namikaze Minato

The Naruto who has consumed the Dragon Pulse's* light.
That which is reflected in the awoken Naruto is the Fourth

Now, we are fighting together, right?"


is this true? i assume it isn't but since it was posted on other forums from different ppl just thought i'd post it
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it true, the movie is coming out in July instead of August which is kinda weird

Here is movie information
Kishimoto original
Director Masahiko Murata
On net rare writer Takeshi
Nishio Tetsuya character design
Takanashi Yasuharu Flute Music

With Masahiko Murata directing this one too, I'm little bit worry that the art and animation of Pein's Invasion will be like the Sanbi arc 





			As stupid as the idea sounds, this will probably be a lot more interesting than the other movies. Though I'm sure Naruto fighting alongside with Minato will just be a small part of it, probably the final battle. The rest of the movie will be standard Naruto movie crap.
		
Click to expand...


I guess the anime will be round chapter 439/440 since Studio Pierrot tends to use the characters from the arc that the anime or manga currently is on.*


----------



## insane111 (Mar 31, 2010)

with Junki Takegami as writer I keep my expectations for these movies pretty low... I really wish they would use someone else. If I had to guess I would bet Junki is the one responsible for the main plot of the filler arcs, because every single filler arc and movie uses the same generic, repetitive formula.


----------



## Sting (Mar 31, 2010)

Can someone give an information about Naruto shippuuden movie 3? When the subbed version will be released?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought there was going to be a scan with a pic or something. Not just words.


----------



## narutothebest (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah i thought it about ns movie 3

guys any new news about the ns movie 3?


----------



## insane111 (Mar 31, 2010)

The Sting said:


> Can someone give an information about Naruto shippuuden movie 3? When the subbed version will be released?



The DVD comes out April 21st, after that it will probably take DB about a week to sub it... so you can expect it by the end of the month



Animeblue said:


> *
> Yeah it true, the movie is coming out in July instead of August which is kinda weird
> *



you realize it's only a differerence of 1 day right?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Every year the movie comes out a day prior to the release of the previous year. The Dvd's do that too, each year they come out earlier.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 31, 2010)

I heard Minato inside it.Also a fight with him :33 (Naruto+Minato vs. Someone)
And there is something about sunlight

Must watch now pek


----------



## Catterix (Mar 31, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Every year the movie comes out a day prior to the release of the previous year. The Dvd's do that too, each year they come out earlier.



Erm... Duh  ... It's because they come out on the same day  Every Wednesday or Friday. 

Surely you've noticed during the years of your life that the dates move by one day of the week each year. Eg. The 1st of January was a Thursday in 2009, and then a Friday in 2010, and will be a Saturday in 2011.

So if they always release the DVD on the last Wednesday of April each year, then in *2005:* 26th, *2006:* 25th, *2007: *24th, *2008* 23rd, *2009:* 22nd, *2010:* 21st.

It's the same with everything.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 31, 2010)

Davit said:


> I just came across this info in other various forums.
> 
> "Naruto crosses through space and time, and the one he meets is the Fourth Hokage - Namikaze Minato
> 
> ...


----------



## Assim (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my god, I'm liking the idea of this movie. I just can't wait for it. Naruto with Minato is something that I wanted to watch.


----------



## geG (Mar 31, 2010)

Merged with the first thread, and yeah I'm a little worried that this might make the next arc look like the Sanbi arc did since Murata's directing again.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2010)

Murata's directing the movie not the anime, unless this information applies to the anime as well.


----------



## Spigy (Mar 31, 2010)

Overall the Sanbi arc wasn't that bad. Just like every season it had highs and lows. You can't really expect this whole arc to be 85 style.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 31, 2010)

Geg said:


> Merged with the first thread, and yeah I'm a little worried that this might make the next arc look like the Sanbi arc did since Murata's directing again.



as i'm no expert at these things, do you mean the pace or animation of the sanbi arc? well, either way, i'm sure studio pierrot knows quite well the importance of this arc, so i'm sure they won't disappoint us.

edit: forget it, i've just read animeblue's post.


----------



## geG (Mar 31, 2010)

Vino said:


> Murata's directing the movie not the anime, unless this information applies to the anime as well.



Well, Murata is the only reason Team 11 episodes exist, plus with the last movie, unlike the movies that came before it, a lot of the really good animators from the TV series were taken away to work on the movie instead, which is why the Sanbi arc for the most part had really low-quality art and animation.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 31, 2010)

Vino said:


> Murata's directing the movie not the anime, unless this information applies to the anime as well.



Exactly, which is the problem. He's directing the movie. And Murata is a massive diva when it comes to calling in people and who he'll work with.



Spigy said:


> Overall the Sanbi arc wasn't that bad. Just like every season it had highs and lows. You can't really expect this whole arc to be 85 style.



That's not quite what we're referring to. No one's expecting 85 standard, we're not all as reductive and over the top as it would seem from your response  

Basically, during the production of the last Naruto Movie, they called on the high class animation directors and animators who work on the anime, which caused the studio to bring in very short-term, low quality animation directors to direct episodes, many of which looked pretty dreadful, this continued into the beginning of the Sasuke arc, finishing at episode 119.

What we're worried about is given the importance of the upcoming arc, and the amount of budget required to do it justice, it would be a shame to see the arc becoming an aesthetic fail thanks to them instead putting effort into the movie.

However, I'm not sure if that'll happen here, because 1) The previous movie made _so_ much money so they can afford both and 2) This upcoming arc really is just too important to fuck up. Since episode 71, the anime has never left a big moment to fail.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 31, 2010)

honestly I don't think that mattered, the Sanbi arc was low budget because they most likely base it on how well they think the DVD sales will do - and there's no way they actually thought the Sanbi arc would sell well so they budgeted it appropriately.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Mar 31, 2010)

Catterix said:


> however, I'm not sure if that'll happen here, because 1) The previous movie made _so_ much money so they can afford both and 2) This upcoming arc really is just too important to fuck up. Since episode 71, the anime has never left a big moment to fail.



Yea I agree. Also aren’t there a lot of new teams now? Like the guy who did 131 or 137 those guys were new weren’t they? They did a pretty kick ass job. I think there plenty of good teams to go around now…and chances are the epic episodes with the great AD’s are already well into working on there episodes for this arc…I think it’ll be fine. As you said when it comes to the big moments…they haven’t failed in a really long time. I Don’t think they would start now. And besides we just got a meh filler arc that was clearly not going nuts with their budget. “except for that one episode not sure which one it was toward the end but you know the one” . Hopefully the same way the beginning of the Sasuke arc was on a small budget and kind of…charged up for Kakashi gaiden and everything else that came later with  a high budget…hopefully the filler did the same for this arc and we still have amazing episodes to come………………..Also Catterix…you should totally post more…I remember when you use to post a lot…I miss people having interesting stuff to say.


----------



## neshru (Mar 31, 2010)

Geg said:


> I'm a little worried that this might make the next arc look like the Sanbi arc did since Murata's directing again.


I don't think it's gonna happen, I think this time they will hire animators that have nothing to do with the TV series. I still think the reason why they used TV animators on the third movie and hired crappy ones to replace them was to save enough money to make the Jiraiya and Itachi episodes look awesome.



insane111 said:


> honestly I don't think that mattered, the Sanbi arc was low budget because they most likely base it on how well they think the DVD sales will do - and there's no way they actually thought the Sanbi arc would sell well so they budgeted it appropriately.


The Sanbi arc actually looked pretty good up until episode 102, then all the usual good teams disappeared.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 31, 2010)

*



			Merged with the first thread, and yeah I'm a little worried that this might make the next arc look like the Sanbi arc did since Murata's directing again.
		
Click to expand...





			That's not quite what we're referring to. No one's expecting 85 standard, we're not all as reductive and over the top as it would seem from your response  

Basically, during the production of the last Naruto Movie, they called on the high class animation directors and animators who work on the anime, which caused the studio to bring in very short-term, low quality animation directors to direct episodes, many of which looked pretty dreadful, this continued into the beginning of the Sasuke arc, finishing at episode 119.

What we're worried about is given the importance of the upcoming arc, and the amount of budget required to do it justice, it would be a shame to see the arc becoming an aesthetic fail thanks to them instead putting effort into the movie.

However, I'm not sure if that'll happen here, because 1) The previous movie made so much money so they can afford both and 2) This upcoming arc really is just too important to fuck up. Since episode 71, the anime has never left a big moment to fail.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see that I'm not alone on this, you guys now that I had time to think about maybe it won't be so bad as we think because Studio Pierrot just finishes all their shows that they were producing and put one on hold until this autumn, so they might just use those animators that was working shows on Tegami Bachi and Hanasakeru Seishōnen and to animate the movie or split them in halve to help out on Shippuden and Bleach *


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 31, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> Yea I agree. Also aren’t there a lot of new teams now? Like the guy who did 131 or 137 those guys were new weren’t they?



Well, there's chance that the one who did 137 will do animation direction for one of upcoming eps. But Hiroki Tanaka wouldn't return imo. 



Geg said:


> Merged with the first thread, and yeah I'm a little worried that this might make *the next arc look like the Sanbi arc did since Murata's directing again*.



I don't think, they are that stupid. Sure, Murata is beast at calling people, who he'll work with.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, Bleach is now returning to canon, where's so much nonstop fighting and I don't think, Pierrot has got that monstrous budget.
+


We'll see, how it'll turn out.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 31, 2010)

I really wanna see the third movie .. maybe when the dvd comes out, people will start posting it on the internet.


----------



## Sting (Apr 1, 2010)

No seriously, who cares about fourth movie when people haven't seen third movie yet?


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Apr 1, 2010)

Springtime always means another new Naruto movie. Sometimes more hype than quality, but I always look forward to them getting subbed and released anyways.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 1, 2010)

Eh, i only watch the movies if they star characters i care for which is a rarity, hell the only one i've seen was the Third movie because of Kankuro and Gaara.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 1, 2010)

Catterix said:


> 1) The previous movie made _so_ much money so they can afford both


lol, What?
I don't know where you got that info, but the latest movie did poorly compared to the previous movies save for the third Naruto movie.


```
Rank  Movie                         Total Gross
------------------------------------------------
038    Naruto Movie 1   	  $11,042,133
049    Naruto Movie 2	          $10,018,849
086    Naruto movie 3             $03,008,671
042    Naruto Shippûden Movie 1   $09,830,039
051    Naruto Shippûden Movie 2   $10,233,203
055    Naruto Shippûden Movie 3   $07,796,864
```
Source:


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 1, 2010)

The Sting said:


> No seriously, who cares about fourth movie when people haven't seen third movie yet?



The people in Japan who saw the movie when it came out last fall and are ready for a new movie.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 2, 2010)

What?!! 4th?!!! 

Looks kinda good there actually...


----------



## neshru (Apr 2, 2010)

what's up with the masks


----------



## Kiss (Apr 2, 2010)

Minato and Naruto in the same movie? 

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## geG (Apr 2, 2010)

I interpreted the mask as Minato keeping his identity secret for part of the movie or something.

Which is silly considering him being in this is probably going to be the main draw of the movie so everyone watching will know who he is anyway.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 2, 2010)

*inner Minato fangirl screams*

They're in the same friggin Movieeee  I can't wait but for us there is still fucking 1 year  Whhhhyyyyy 

And ANBU mask?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 2, 2010)

I wonder if naruto sees his mother Kushina in it !!! it would freaking rock !! meeing his own parents live... talk to them know them.... ^^


----------



## Catterix (Apr 2, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> lol, What?
> I don't know where you got that info, but the latest movie did poorly compared to the previous movies save for the third Naruto movie.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lol Oops. Never mind then, my source was just general info from discussions on Japanese forums. Sorry lol Cheers for the clarification 

Shit then. Wow, here's hoping they really don't piss away their money this time round.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 2, 2010)

But the fourth is dead


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 2, 2010)

Vino said:


> But the fourth is dead



It's a Naruto movie. Don't expect anything making sense.

Seeing Minato kicking ass in awesome animation would get lot's of people watching. Although I think it might be a 5 minute scene. Just like how they advertised Sasuke being in Movie 2, yet he appeared for just few minutes.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Apr 2, 2010)

it would be nice to see some of the rookies in this new naruto movie. personally i dont want this naruto movie to turn out like the 2nd shippuden movie. The 2nd shippuden movie was shit, it showed naruto using shadow clones jumping on a guy for 30 min straight. Even though its impossible i dont want naurto doing that talk no justu crap, it annoys me


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 2, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Oh lol Oops. Never mind then, my source was just general info from discussions on Japanese forums. Sorry lol Cheers for the clarification
> 
> Shit then. Wow, here's hoping they really don't piss away their money this time round.


i believe that list is not the real box office gross since i seen different Naruto movie grosses in anime new sites that are bigger than that.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 2, 2010)

Vino said:


> But the fourth is dead



well it is said that naruto ends up sucked into a time/space jutsu... problem... and ends up in the minato times.... so both will fight together... sadly no trailers or promos in sight to see what its about...


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 2, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i believe that list is not the real box office gross since i seen different Naruto movie grosses in anime new sites that are bigger than that.



How about you provide links and sources instead of just saying this?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2010)

Man, Minato in the movie...I suppose that by the time the movie airs (31/7/10) chapter 439 is already animated, because it is then where he appears to prevent Naruto from fully unleashing the movie. If they show him before that, it will come out ver awkawrd...

Unless there is a twist in the movie, like Minato once went there on a mission and something happened and now Naruto is also going to that "Lost Tower" to find out things.

It´s interesting anyway.


----------



## preawwww2537 (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know but it says here in 

That it received $11 million and is the 8th in 2009 box office of japan in animation


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 3, 2010)

Even with the inclusion of Minato, it'll probably be a waste of time like the other movies.  Who's writing the screenplay for this one?

Might be worth it if we see younger versions of other characters+Sakumo+Kushina+Madara+the Ame trio (please animators)


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2010)

sorry for sounding negative about the movie, but i don't like the idea. 
hope the movie is good for the ones who like the idea  

*Spoiler*: __ 





really kishimato, minato? *sigh* i know he has allot of fans but i don't want to see him. i don't even like his character at all. to me, he isn't that special. he is the same as any other father character that is dead/missing..... but is/was a hero/strong/legend blah blah blah. like hunter x hunter, one peace......... ok ok i am being too harsh on kishi. it's usual shonen BS (though i like the father of ichigo, he is awesome. more awesome then used minato)

it will be a lame movie (for me at least) because i did not like the minato/naruto moment in the pain arc at all. even some fans said that it made minato look weak.

hope you like the movie if you are a minato fan. as far as for me, i think it's gonna be like shippuden 1+2+3 and the pain arc were at the end we were disappointed .

anyway, enough of me bitching and moaning about this peace of crap of a movie. lets talk about the poster!!!!!

we see a blond guy witha mask in it. it's minato disguised as someone like the father in shamen king. how i know it? he is holding the same mask in the lower section of the pic. he probably will help naruto but disguised as someone (or that could be his anbu mask)...... blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah............ crap happens.

the buildings are not in konoha. since these are tall buildings, then it could be the rain country (were pain and konan were first seen) but the design is more western then the weird design n the rain country witch could mean a new village. 

another thing about this movie is time travel? back to the future  god, this is just weird, even for a story about reviving the dead. i am gonna laugh my ass of on this movie.

the other movies in naruto make more sense then the plot here. time travel. sorry about that. *accidental *time travel lol :rofl yup much better then time travel 

for a story that has zombies, revving the dead, demons, somehow time travel seems weird. what's next? aliens? 




i expected a movie written by kishi like explaining somethings he won't do in the manga. or something like that. not some father son movie because the best father son movie i ever saw was the one with goffy from disney.



preawwww2537 said:


> I don't know but it says here in
> 
> That it received $11 million and is the 8th in 2009 box office of japan in animation



i think you are talking about the third movie. the fourth hasn't been released in theaters yet.



Kuromaku said:


> Even with the inclusion of Minato, it'll probably be a waste of time like the other movies.  Who's writing the screenplay for this one?
> 
> Might be worth it if we see younger versions of other characters+Sakumo+*Kushina*+Madara+the Ame trio (please animators)



would like to see her in the manga first then the movie. kishi did say that he will explain it in the manga. one time movie won't cut it because it would be like filler in a way.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 3, 2010)

Addy said:


> sorry for sounding negative about the movie, but i don't like the idea.
> hope the movie is good for the ones who like the idea
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You expected art from the team that brings us the _Naruto_ movies?  And Kishi's writing?

_A Goofy Movie_ is severely underrated though.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 3, 2010)

Addy said:


> sorry for sounding negative about the movie, but i don't like the idea.
> hope the movie is good for the ones who like the idea
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Hey, don't blame Kishimoto  he probably has nothing to do with the idea of doing a movie about Minato. Hell, he probably doesn't even bother to approve the scripts of the movies considering all the stupid things they're doing each time.

If Kishi wrote the scripts, or designed the characters, we could atleast get some good looking villains, instead of those retarded freaks we get everytime. I mean, look at the three pawns serving Hiruko in the third movie. And I won't even bother mentioning their so original names ("One", "Two", "Three")...


----------



## preawwww2537 (Apr 3, 2010)

Addy said:


> i think you are talking about the third movie. the fourth hasn't been released in theaters yet.



Yeah, I didn't mean the third movie oops, forgot to put that in the comment.

IMO, I think they just out in minato so people could come and buy more tickets just like what they did with bonds


----------



## Will Of Fire (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope Naruto doesn't use Rasengan in this one.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 3, 2010)

Will Of Fire said:


> I hope Naruto doesn't use Rasengan in this one.



naruto's rasengan is like sasukes chidori... a nr1 move.... since rasengan is a move that deals HUGE amount of dmg... (A-class jutsu)... which if more efficient than kunai or other weaps...


btw. @Addy.... if you dont like than dont watch it... easy... you would love to see sasuke and all right ??..... but minato needs screen time too.... and if the movie can give us additional info about minato & his jutsus or even if we can see live Kushina.... than im glad and cant wait for that....


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2010)

preawwww2537 said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean the third movie oops, forgot to put that in the comment.
> 
> IMO, I think they just out in minato so people could come and buy more tickets just like what they did with bonds



yes but bonds had sasuke in it. allot fans wanted that. this movie has minato. not sure if his fanbase is the same as sasuke's yaoi fan/fanboys. but i think it would sell. that is if people liked the last movie about kakashi.



Kuromaku said:


> You expected art from the team that brings us the _Naruto_ movies?  And Kishi's writing?
> 
> _A Goofy Movie_ is severely underrated though.



yeah, it is just sad  


Will Of Fire said:


> I hope Naruto doesn't use Rasengan in this one.



we won't just see naruto use rasengan but minato too 


*Spoiler*: __ 



great, more blue balls 






ZiBi21 said:


> btw. @Addy.... *if you dont like than dont watch it*... easy... *you would love to see sasuke and all right ??*..... but minato needs screen time too.... and if the movie can give us additional info about minato & his jutsus or even if we can see live *Kushina*.... than im glad and cant wait for that....





the oldest comment in the book. ofcourse i am gonna watch it. didn't you read the part about me laughing me ass of. it's like DB evolution but instead of crying, and hanging myself while watching it at how bad and how unfaithful it is to the original manga/anime, i will laugh this time at kishi. hopefully, i am wrong though. on the other hand, i said the same thing about the transformer's second movie but ^^;

no, why??????? one word "bonds" 

i hope we see her in the manga first. in a movie, it would fillerish even if it's written by kishi himself. don't know why though


----------



## Nimander (Apr 3, 2010)

Father-Son Oodama Rasengan anybody?

/troll


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2010)

Will Of Fire said:


> I hope Naruto doesn't use Rasengan in this one.



Father-Son Rasengan 

Namikaze Uzumaki Rasengan   










That's coming and you know it


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> That's coming and you know it


sadly, though i would like to know if the movie is after FRS or in the jiraya/naruto training time.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 3, 2010)

Addy said:


> sadly, though i would like to know if the movie is after FRS or in the jiraya/naruto training time.



They've always kept the movies tied to where the anime is at, character developement-wise. This one will hypothetically take place after the developments of the Pain arc, so it most likely includes Naruto's new tricks.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 3, 2010)

kishimoto said he wanted to do minato gaiden perhaps this movie will include a volume of minato gaiden originally written my kishimoto kinda like the one peice movie. kishimoto might not have anything to do with the movie itself but he might release a gaiden along with it. i think that would be really cool.

also, naruto having to fight along with his father a lot people would watch. i think there are a lot more minato fans than people think.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2010)

insane111 said:


> They've always kept the movies tied to where the anime is at, character developement-wise. This one will hypothetically take place after the developments of the Pain arc, so it most likely includes Naruto's new tricks.



could be, though if kishi does this right, he can do it in the 2.5 year time. would at least eplain what was naruto doing then. he was not training becasue he sucked until he trained with kakashi.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 3, 2010)

Addy said:


> could be, though if kishi does this right, he can do it in the 2.5 year time. would at least eplain what was naruto doing then. he was not training becasue he sucked until he trained with kakashi.



kishi is not involved with this movie it seems, just like he wasn't with all the previous ones.


----------



## Fr?t (Apr 3, 2010)

What is this, Naruto movie number 35637345? Keep it going and it'll be like Pokemon...


----------



## Momoka (Apr 3, 2010)

You know, instead of spending time and money making movies, why don't they actually spend more time and money to make the anime look right for once?


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 3, 2010)

^ Because the movies make money. Money that can go back into the series (and pockets XD). It may take away a bit from the anime while in production, but the profit makes it worthwhile to keep doing every single year.

I'm not worried about how certain upcoming scenes in the anime will look though. Like Cat said, it's too important to mess up. Not that I expect perfection.



And lol, I'm really not sure about this Minato plot


----------



## The Big G (Apr 3, 2010)

Watch Naruto is going to go back in time and end up being his own father 


Anyway for the first time i'm actually excited for a Naruto movie. I think it will be interesting to see how far they're into the Pain Arc when the movie comes out because that might determine a lot of what goes on in the movie.

I hope Kushina get's a small role or at least a cameo


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2010)

And some fanservice please.  You know what I mean there 

Let's predict the new Rasengan's style


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2010)

Zaoldyeck said:


> kishi is not involved with this movie it seems, just like he wasn't with all the previous ones.



maybe he finally learned from kubo. 


lol, this movie had nothing to do with naruto and sasuke like in that poster.

wonder if this is what kishi ment by  "i may write a gaiden about minato" is the movie the gaiden, or is it in the manga. he did say write, i don't think he said manga with it though 

anyway, manga or not, movie feels fillerish if it is just "father son moment" and add nothing to the plot, but new minato jutsu and such.



Froot said:


> What is this, Naruto movie number 35637345? Keep it going and it'll be like Pokemon...



or one peace 



FirstMoon said:


> And some fanservice please.  You know what I mean there
> 
> Let's predict the new Rasengan's style



an odoma rasengan, or a sage rasengan. nothing special, just a bigger ball


----------



## Soulme (Apr 3, 2010)

i wonder if by the time the movie is out....naruto will find out the truth about minato (being his father and all).... because the movie can either go in a direction of ...... naruto and minato .....or naruto and his father..... 

depending on the speed of the anime.... i can't really tell which direction they will HAVE TO choose


----------



## Nekki (Apr 3, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> You know, instead of spending time and money making movies, why don't they actually spend more time and money to make the anime look right for once?



You obviously haven't been watching the anime prior to the fillers (and even in the fillers there were some episodes with good quality)


----------



## Momoka (Apr 3, 2010)

Nekki said:


> You obviously haven't been watching the anime prior to the fillers (and even in the fillers there were some episodes with good quality)



No I haven't since there were so many fillers and I just hate fillers...

Things haven't been running smoothly in the anime world.


----------



## neshru (Apr 3, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> You know, instead of spending time and money making movies, why don't they actually spend more time and money to make the anime look right for once?


Because the movies make them money and because the anime looks right anyway.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 3, 2010)

*Well from the look of the movie, Studio Pierrot seem to going  back to the style of the first two movies had and the name of the is Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower

*


----------



## JH24 (Apr 3, 2010)

Minato? Okay, that sounds good. But space/time travel? Seriously?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 3, 2010)

does anyone have the left side of that scan? all you can see is a pic of naruto's arm


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 3, 2010)

*The story

Spoiler:  








抜け忍・ムカデ捕獲の任務に就き、かつて栄華を極めた「桜蘭」の遺跡へ向かうナルトたち。追跡の末追い詰めたと思いきや、ムカデの目的は遺跡に眠る龍脈の力だった。ムカデが龍脈を解放し、放たれる光にナルトは飲み込まれてしまう。目覚めたナルトの目に映ったのは、見知らぬ光景…そして四代目火影・波風ミナトの姿だった![/

Click to expand...






Addtion info


Spoiler:  



今作でナルトの映画7作目ですね
今作はナルトが20年前の過去に戻って
ナルトの父親の4代目火影に会う話しみたいです
公開は7月31日なので結構すぐにきますね
wktkしながら待ちましょう


*


----------



## clariecandy (Apr 3, 2010)

I really hope it doesn't turn out like Kizuna did.  They promised that Sasuke would show but he only briefly did and they made such a big deal about him.  -__-  

Hopefully we'll get to see Kushina and more Minato action though. =)


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2010)

let me guess Naruto go backs in time meets the fourth but not knowing thy are father and son.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder if he goes back in time 9 months before he's born


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Apr 3, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Well from the look of the movie, Studio Pierrot seem to going  back to the style of the first two movies had and the name of the is Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower
> 
> *



ZOMG MINATO


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 3, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *The story
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Are you able to put the left side of the movie scan?


----------



## Andre (Apr 4, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> lol, What?
> I don't know where you got that info, but the latest movie did poorly compared to the previous movies save for the third Naruto movie.
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Wikipedia says the movie made 250 million US dollars.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 4, 2010)

They sure like making places that don't suit the Naruto would, huh? what's up with those towers? Though it's not really a problem, anyway.


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Apr 4, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> They sure like making places that don't suit the Naruto would, huh? what's up with those towers? Though it's not really a problem, anyway.


 The other films have had villages / cities that look unlike any thing from the series but the buildings in that scan kind of resemble the Amegakure architecture.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 4, 2010)

Wait, I remember someone posted a scan for a movie... movie Sasuke's MS and Naruto, what happened to it? did they change their mind or what?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 4, 2010)

clariecandy said:


> I really hope it doesn't turn out like Kizuna did.  They promised that Sasuke would show but he only briefly did and they made such a big deal about him.  -__-
> 
> Hopefully we'll get to see Kushina and more Minato action though. =)



Naah I really don't think Kushina will appear in movie.Maybe a scene from anime but new...I don't think so.


----------



## Grimmie (Apr 5, 2010)

Website:


----------



## DreadTalon (Apr 5, 2010)

I have never bothered to watch any of the Naruto movies, are they worth watching?


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2010)

DreadTalon said:


> I have never bothered to watch any of the Naruto movies, *are they worth watching?*


watch the first naruto movie and the second one (not shippuden) that's it. the others are crap


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 5, 2010)

Addy said:


> maybe he finally learned from kubo.
> 
> 
> lol, this movie had nothing to do with naruto and sasuke like in that poster.
> ...



Can you stop mentioning Kishi?! he has nothing to do with this movie..i believe this is the 4th post telling you this...he NEVER has anything to do with the movies or anime.....He writes the manga...thats it! "and thank god he does" but yea thats it!....f@%& sake...


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 5, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> lol, What?
> I don't know where you got that info, but the latest movie did poorly compared to the previous movies save for the third Naruto movie.
> 
> 
> ...



wonder why the discrepancy: 

maybe those figures weren't updated after the first run. The link makes it look like the highest or second highest grossing so far.


As for this film..hope there's a preview on the dvd coming out in 2 weeks. My guess is the 4th was experimenting with some weird space/time jutsu summon using his own blood or the frog contract, and thats how his son showed up. If naruto mastered the FRS 
*Spoiler*: _ in the previews for next week but Ill hide it anyway_ 



and Senjutsu


 he should be able to hold his own against the yellow flash. But who could they be fighting?
If its in Amegakure, hope its Salamander Hanzou (and maybe Danzou or another Kage too).


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, here is another . 

Still, it's the second lowest grossing movie.


```
Rank    Movie                               Gross (estimated in billion Yen)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
30      NARUTO Shippuden the Movie 3        1.02 ($10,878,491)
25      NARUTO The Movie Shippūden KIZUNA   1.16 ($12,371,617)
25  	NARUTO The Movie Shippūden          1.21 ($12,904,877)

24      NARUTO Movie 2                      1.18 ($12,584,921)
15  	NARUTO Movie 1                      1.37 ($14,611,307)
```

Didn't find Naruto Movie 3 since it grossed really low. In other words it flopped.


----------



## narutothebest (Apr 5, 2010)

guys when NS movie 3 can be downloaded?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Are you able to put the left side of the movie scan?



* Here 

Spoiler:  








発表来た！！

今日発売の
ジャンプ１８号にて
夏の最新劇場版
タイトル＆公開日
決定！！

「ザ・ロストタワー」！！

７月３１日（土）公開！！

驚きの内容は?
なんとナルトが過去へ！
そして出会った仮面の忍は！？

か?彼は間違いなく?！！

どう？
楽しみすぎるでしょ。

このブログでも
どんどんマル秘情報
教えちゃうから、
楽しみにしていてね！！

Click to expand...








			Still, it's the second lowest grossing movie.
		
Click to expand...

XMURADX the source that I looked at said that first and third Shippuden movie did about the same in box offices *


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 5, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> XMURADX the source that I looked at said that first and third Shippuden movie did about the same in box offices *


It would be great if you provide some links. 

I'm out of sources.


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> Can you stop mentioning Kishi?! he has nothing to do with this movie..i believe this is the 4th post telling you this...he NEVER has anything to do with the movies or anime.....He writes the manga...thats it! "and thank god he does" but yea thats it!....f@%& sake...





> translated by Uzumakikage
> 映画情報
> 
> 原作　岸本
> ...


then what does this mean? 
does original mean written by kishi or what?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 5, 2010)

no it says Original Story by Kishimoto. The Story of Naruto aka the manga.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2010)

*



			It would be great if you provide some links. 

I'm out of sources.
		
Click to expand...

Remember in One Piece movie 10 discussion thread*


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 5, 2010)

I had some hope that the Minato Naruto will met would be a teenager Minato, but according to the scans it seems like it's just the adult Minato we already know.


----------



## Davit (Apr 5, 2010)

綱手から任務を受けたナルトは、サクラ、ヤマトとともに抜け忍ムカデを追い、砂隠れにある 
廃墟「楼蘭」に辿り着いた。ムカデの狙いは廃墟地下深くに眠る龍脈だ。 
決着をつけるべく廃墟の奥深くナルトは向かうが、ムカデが解放した龍脈のエネルギーに 
飲み込まれてしまう??。 

ナルト、過去へタイムスリップ！ 

意識を失ったナルトが目覚めると、見たこともない光景が広がっていた。天空にまでそびえる 
いくつもの塔に囲まれた街。何が起こったのかわからないまま、再びムカデを探し始めた 
ナルトは、街の女王サーラと出会う。 

ここは、栄華の絶頂時代にある「楼蘭」の街なのだ！若き女王サーラは民に愛され、 
街は平和だった、しかし、謎の大臣アンロクザンが恐ろしい兵器を作っているという 
黒い噂が広がっていた??。 

ミナト「いまから6年前、一人の未来からきた忍びがいた。君と同じように、突然ね。」 
大臣アンロクザンの招待は、ムカデだった！素性を隠し力を蓄え、この時代で再び龍脈の 
エネルギーを狙っている！恐るべき陰謀を知った三代目火影・猿飛ヒルゼンは、 
ミナト・チョウザ・シビ・カカシの四人一組（フォーマンセル）に指令を下す！ 

千の塔を飛びかう忍たち。 
ムカデ操る傀儡軍団との死闘。 
目にも止まらぬハイスピードアクション。 
ナルト、サーラ、そしてミナトたちの戦いが今始まる！ 

――この出逢いは、運命を変えることが出来るのか？ 

前売券：4月17日～ 
第1弾特典：オリジナルクリアファイル 
（ナルト・ミナトの2種類、ミナトverの絵柄は週刊少年ジャンプ4月19日発売号で公開） 
第2弾特典：ザ・ロストタワーバージョンのクリアファイル（6月19日～） 

劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-疾風伝 ザ・ロストタワー 
Here


Naruto had a mission from Tsunade is Sakura, Naruto and Yamato chase the centipede, ruins hidden in the sand ?Loulan? I arrived. The aim of centipede dragon is sleeping deep vein ruins. Ruins deep in the end Naruto is going Tsukerubeku, drown the dragon pulse energy is released ? centipede. Naruto time travel into the past! Naruto wakes up unconscious and was never seen widespread view. Rising to the sky A town surrounded by several towers. Not knowing what happened, Naruto again started looking centipede, Sala met the Queen of the city. Here, a summit of glory during the ?Loulan? It?s a city! The young people loved Queen Sala, the city was peaceful, but the rumor was that black is making a terrible weapon ? Anrokuzan mysterious minister. Minato, ?six years ago now, there was a spy who came from the future. Like you, I suddenly.? The Minister invited Anrokuzan was centipede! Feature strength to hide, dragon pulse energy is aiming again at this time! Flying Monkey Hiruzen third Hokage knew the terrible conspiracy, four pairs of Sibi Chouza Minato Kakashi (Fomanseru) of command! Shinobu thousand people Lycoris radiata towers. Struggle to manipulate the puppet army and centipedes. Blinding high-speed action. Naruto, Sala, Minato and their battle begins now! ? Met this fate or can change? Advance tickets: 17 April ? 1 shot benefits: Orijinarukuriafairu (two Naruto Minato, Minato pattern of release ver April 19 issue of Weekly Shonen Jump release) 2nd Award: The Lost Tower Clear file version (June 19 ~) NARUTO-Naruto The Movie ? The Lost tower Shippuuden


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2010)

so it is accidental time travel after all. they are milking the naruto meets his father moment until it's dry, aren't they? time travel, really?





translated by Suzaku from MH:

劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－ 疾風伝 ザ・ロストタワー THE LOST TOWER
Naruto Shippuden the Movie: The Lost Tower

Quote: TemplateR View Post
抜け忍・ムカデ捕獲の任務に就き、かつて栄華を極めた「桜蘭」の遺跡へ向かうナルトたち。追跡の末追い詰め たと思いきや、ムカデの目的は遺跡に眠る龍脈の力だった。ムカデが龍脈を解放し、放たれる光にナルトは飲み 込まれてしまう。目覚めたナルトの目に映ったのは、見知らぬ光景…そして四代目火影・波風ミナトの姿だった!
Assigned on a mission to capture Mukade, a rogue ninja, Naruto sets out for the once glorious historic ruins of "Ouran" to investigate. Cornered following the pursuit, Mukade's goal is revealed to be the powers of a dormant leyline within the ruins. Mukade unleashes the leyline and Naruto is enveloped by light. When Naruto awakens, he witnesses something unexpected... the Fourth Hokage, Minato Namikaze.

Quote:
今作でナルトの映画7作目ですね
今作はナルトが20年前の過去に戻って
ナルトの父親の4代目火影に会う話しみたいです
公開は7月31日なので結構すぐにきますね
wktkしながら待ちましょう
It's the seventh Naruto movie.
Naruto is sent back in time, 20 years before the series began.
It seems that Naruto will meet and talk with his father, the Fourth Hokage.
It'll be released pretty soon, July 31, so...
Wait for it and tremble with anticipation.




Quote:
劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－ 疾風伝 ザ・ロストタワー THE LOST TOWER
2010年7月31日（土）公開！

ナルトと共に闘うのは今は亡き四代目火影・波風ミナト！？
解き放たれた龍脈の力！
光に飲まれたナルトが過去へ！！
Naruto Shippuden the Movie: The Lost Tower
Opening Saturday, July 31, 2010!

This time, Naruto joins forces with the late Fourth Hokage, Minato Namikaze!?
The leyline's power is unleashed!
A light sends Naruto into the past!!


Quote:
スタッフ・声の出演

原作：岸本斉史（集英社「週刊少年ジャンプ」連載）
監督：むらた雅彦／脚本：武上純希
キャラクターデザイン：西尾鉄也
音楽：高梨康治 刃（-yaiba-）

うずまきナルト：竹内順子 波風ミナト：森川智之

製作：劇場版NARUTO製作委員会
（テレビ東京・集英社・ぴえろ・アニプレックス・電通・バンダイ）
Staff and Voice Cast

Original Story: Masashi Kishimoto (serialized in Shueisha's "Weekly Shounen Jump")
Supervisor: Masahiko Murata
Scenario: Junki Takegami
Character Design: Tetsuya Nishio
Music: Yasuharu Takanashi / 刃-yaiba-

Naruto Uzumaki: Takeuchi Junko
Minato Namikaze: Toshiyuki Morikawa

Production: Naruto the Movie Production Committee (TV Tokyo, Shueisha, Pierrot, Aniplex, Dentsu, Bandai)


Quote:
前売り券情報
4月17日（土）より劇場前売券発売開始！

劇場でお買い求めの方に、先着でオリジナル
クリアファイルプレゼント!!絵柄は2種類!!
もうひとつの絵は4月 19日発売の
「週刊少年ジャンプ」で紹介するぞ!!

【価格】
一般（高校生～）…1300円（税込）
小人（3歳～中学生）…800円（税込)
親子ペア…2000円（税込）

【第２弾前売情報】
第２弾クリアファイル付劇場前売券
６月１９日（土）販売
全国先着限定４万名様

※前売券1枚につき、お好きな絵柄を1枚選べます。
※先着限定につき、プレゼント終了の際はご了承ください。
※全国先着8万名様となります。
Advance Ticket Sale Information:
Advance tickets go on sale Saturday, April 17!

The first to buy tickets will receive a special clear file present!! Two different designs!
A new picture will soon be revealed in "Weekly Shounen Jump", on sale April 19th!

Price
Adult (high school and up) ... 1300 yen (with tax)
Child (3 years old to junior high school) ... 800 yen (with tax)
Parent and child ... 2000 yen (with tax)

Second Chance Advance Ticket Sale Information
Second chance to receive advance tickets with a clear file
On sale Saturday, June 19
Limited to the first 40,000 people, nation-wide.

*One card per advance ticket, your choice of design.
*Limited supplies. An announcement will be made when the giveaway ends.
*Limited to the first 80,000 people, nation-wide..


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> no it says Original Story by Kishimoto. The Story of Naruto aka the manga.



Thank you...when ever it says original story..it means the creation of Naruto in general...AKA the Manga....


----------



## mayumi (Apr 5, 2010)

What's wrong with naruto meeting minato movie? I rather have that than anything uchiha.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a feeling sooner or later there would be Naruto movie with time travel.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 5, 2010)

Somehow i can imagine the Studio Pierrot executives and directors all in a room smoking weed and drinking alcohol and having a conversation like this:

Guy 1: So what will be the plot of the next Naruto movie?

Guy 2: How about Naruto doing a mission where he has to do ninja stuff and in the end he fights the villain who is a ninja with ninja powers.

Guy 1: No, that would suck!

Guy 3: How about Naruto randomly travelling back in time where he meets Minato and the two of them go fight against some strange villain who is after some legendary power that makes no sense in the naruto world and in the end the enemy is defeated with a special Rasegan.

Guy 1: OMG you are a genius, lets go with that.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 5, 2010)

Addy said:


> so it is accidental time travel after all. they are milking the naruto meets his father moment until it's dry, aren't they? time travel, really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just lost interest in the movie. I hate time travel B.S. 

I thought he was gonna see his dad in the current time line.

At least the animation will be great, that is something to look forward to.


----------



## Andre (Apr 5, 2010)

The story sounds like one of the hundreds I can find on FanFiction.net.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 5, 2010)

Grexx said:


> The story sounds like one of the hundreds I can find on FanFiction.net.



I just thougt when I saw 'layline' that it's gonna be used in fanfiction all over.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2010)

Grexx said:


> The story sounds like one of the hundreds I can find on FanFiction.net.


So THAT is their inspiration source, huh?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 6, 2010)

hahaha what the fuck

naruto movies just get better (read worse) with each new movie.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 6, 2010)

The only way this will be awesome is if somehow Minato ends up sacrificing his life saving Naruto... Which will mean Naruto was never born and this movie never happened 

Ah well... atleast we'll get to see Minato in action, although he'll probably be nerfed lol.
Can't have someone else be the hero and save the day, now can we 

Also, Goku-Gohan Kamehameha Minato-Naruto Rasegan is to be expected


----------



## neshru (Apr 6, 2010)

Naruto in space next year?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2010)

neshru said:


> Naruto in space next year?


The Space Ninjas are threatening the world, and Naruto's mission is to stop them by all means!


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 6, 2010)

Let's hope they at least plagiarized one of the better written fics (although I've read some fics that are rather excellent).


----------



## zantha (Apr 6, 2010)

i know that the movie will be like the others, but i still really want to see the trailer at least.


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2010)

When is the 3rd Shippuuden movie coming out, after being translated to English?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2010)

David1822 said:


> When is the 3rd Shippuuden movie coming out, after being translated to English?


This month, 14 days from now the DVD will be released, as for the subs, probably on the same week the DVD is released.



> Let's hope they at least plagiarized one of the better written fics (although I've read some fics that are rather excellent).


Mind PM me those fan fics? I'd like to read some good ones.


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> This month, 14 days from now the DVD will be released, as for the subs, probably on the same week the DVD is released.



Great, thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 6, 2010)

Wasn't Sasuke on the poster with MS? How will this involve him?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 6, 2010)

wasnt that poster more about the anime than the movie. Plus anything that comes before real info is usually a teaser and fake.


----------



## Addy (Apr 7, 2010)

i was joking about the accidental time travel thing but i was right at the end


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 7, 2010)

There's supposed to be a trailer or some sort of preview tomorrow with the episodes.


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 7, 2010)

lol, it sounds like FAILfiction.



neshru said:


> Naruto in space next year?



lol


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 7, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> lol, it sounds like FAILfiction.
> 
> 
> 
> lol


There'll also be a spaceship, but not like any other spaceship! but a chakra-powered spaceship!


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 7, 2010)

Addy said:


> i was joking about the accidental time travel thing but i was right at the end



Addy,why so right?


----------



## Tatanka (Apr 7, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> There'll also be a spaceship, but not like any other spaceship! but a chakra-powered spaceship!



I was thinking more of a chakra-powered DeLorean. Forget Plutonium, use Chakra to power up the time circuits. 

What if we end up seeing Kushina in the movie? I wonder if they will go the way of Back to the Future where Marty McFly's mom has the hots for him. Kushina falling for Naruto  Hentai fans would go wild with the new pairing for pictures and doujins.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 8, 2010)

If it's revealed that the Kyuubi will start being nice to Naruto, call him "cub" or some other pet name and give him his full power; I swear to God, I'm jumping off a cliff.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> If it's revealed that the Kyuubi will start being nice to Naruto, call him "cub" or some other pet name and give him his full power; I swear to God, I'm jumping off a cliff.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Better start looking for a cliff then  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol... just kidding.


----------



## calimike (Apr 8, 2010)

a preview for new naruto shippuden movie 4 seen on tv tokyo recently.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2010)

I see Minato, I see me amused.

And thats all that matters for meh.

Thought the title reminds me of that of a pokémon movie.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 8, 2010)

anyone know where i can see the trailer?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2010)

*from screenshots the movie look like it's back to style of the first two movies*


----------



## ouho (Apr 8, 2010)

trailer here 

naruto shippuden film 4


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice, Minato. But it feels so weird and out of place.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2010)

Once again the movie had something like robots and high technology stuffs. I was wondering if the movie ends up with Naruto thinking it was all a dream .


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 8, 2010)

movie looks incredibly shitty......except for naruto using the kunai with his wind chakra.

everything else is shit~


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 8, 2010)

looks ok

I like music


----------



## Klue (Apr 8, 2010)

Sage Mode or no Sage Mode?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, look. Robots. So Naruto-ish, like always. I mean, when did we NOT see robots in the manga?


----------



## Si Style (Apr 8, 2010)

So Naruto and Minato is it...that's all there is? Wow, dull.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 8, 2010)

Haven't seen Naruto fight multiple enemies like that before. 

And a wind-imbued kunai? This movie might be good. Kishi created the story, didn't he? He hasn't even implemented wind chakra kunais in the manga.

Hopefully, Kushina will be in it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

i like the wind kunai it looked cool. the 4th is in the movie so it could be good.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 8, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Haven't seen Naruto fight multiple enemies like that before.
> 
> And a wind-imbued kunai? This movie might be good. Kishi created the story, didn't he? He hasn't even implemented wind chakra kunais in the manga.
> 
> Hopefully, Kushina will be in it.


No, Kish didn't write the story, unfortunately.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the Wind Kunai and his fights in multi robots! Naruto did once learned  the Flying Swallow in the manga too. But that hasn't been shown in fights. I'm glad that movie will show more of Naruto's Wind Kunai action.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Re: New Naruto Shippuden Movie (2010)



calimike said:


> a preview for new naruto shippuden movie 4 seen on tv tokyo recently.



Thanks for the pics

1179


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

hope kishi adds the wind kunai to the manga it looks cool.


----------



## Aazadan (Apr 8, 2010)

The trailer looks cool, will have to watch it.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like a good premise for the movie. Naruto somehow falls into a time slip and ends up lost in the past... so he can team up with his father. At least it's more interesting than chasing after Sasuke again.


----------



## Davit (Apr 9, 2010)

this song

trailer


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 9, 2010)

heh I like the last scene when naruto is approcheing the camera and behind him his father appears..... heh Hirashin is amazeing xD 

sadly we wont see this movie until April 2011 T__T


----------



## vered (Apr 9, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> hope kishi adds the wind kunai to the manga it looks cool.



actually theres a good chance it hints about somthing that may be in the manga.but again i cant say more about the thing thats about to start in the manga since its spoilers.i do hope though it will happen as you said.


----------



## vered (Apr 9, 2010)

Klue said:


> Sage Mode or no Sage Mode?



well its supposed to come after the current arc in the anime.so yes he will have it.


----------



## matoucs (Apr 9, 2010)

vered said:


> well its supposed to come after the current arc in the anime.so yes he will have it.



And the big bad guy will be Sage-Rasenganed !


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Kyuubi is the strongest*

I already see it... A final son-dad rasengan


----------



## zantha (Apr 9, 2010)

i just wish i knew what minato was saying.


----------



## vagnard (Apr 9, 2010)

I bet like Bonds movie Minato will appear 2 or 3 minutes at best in the whole movie.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 9, 2010)

trailer: 

Now there's 3 links you can watch it at


----------



## Mikoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Um. Wait so, if Naruto gets "sent back in time," then that means Minato doesn't know that Naruto is his son, right? How does Minato know Naruto's name (unless if they already met prior to the battle that they showed in the trailer)? o_O; 

Unless if this really is some "time-space otherworld" where Minato ends up _after_ he sealed the Kyuubi in to Naruto, I don't really see a chance of Minato knowing that Naruto is his son...

I personally think that it'd be better if at least one of them wasn't aware of their father-son relationship.


----------



## Somnus (Apr 9, 2010)

Shuheiwa said:


> Um. Wait so, if Naruto gets "sent back in time," then that means Minato doesn't know that Naruto is his son, right? How does Minato know Naruto's name (unless if they already met prior to the battle that they showed in the trailer)? o_O;
> 
> Unless if this really is some "time-space otherworld" where Minato ends up _after_ he sealed the Kyuubi in to Naruto, I don't really see a chance of Minato knowing that Naruto is his son...
> 
> I personally think that it'd be better if at least one of them wasn't aware of their father-son relationship.



It can always be some new character that can copy the appearance and skills of a dead character, after all Minato is dead and Naruto being sent back time is too weird, at least I hope it's something like that


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Haven't seen Naruto fight multiple enemies like that before.
> 
> And a wind-imbued kunai? This movie might be good. Kishi created the story, didn't he? He hasn't even implemented wind chakra kunais in the manga.
> 
> *Hopefully, Kushina will be in it.*



No,I doubt Kushina will appear in the movie.

Minato,why so badass 

I can see a Father-Son Rasengan


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 9, 2010)

If it has Minato it will have to be good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 9, 2010)

Shuheiwa said:


> Um. Wait so, if Naruto gets "sent back in time," then that means Minato doesn't know that Naruto is his son, right? How does Minato know Naruto's name (unless if they already met prior to the battle that they showed in the trailer)? o_O;
> 
> Unless if this really is some "time-space otherworld" where Minato ends up _after_ he sealed the Kyuubi in to Naruto, I don't really see a chance of Minato knowing that Naruto is his son...
> 
> I personally think that it'd be better if at least one of them wasn't aware of their father-son relationship.


well it is a promo trailer ,so the scenes might not appear in the movie.


----------



## Aazadan (Apr 9, 2010)

Shuheiwa said:


> Um. Wait so, if Naruto gets "sent back in time," then that means Minato doesn't know that Naruto is his son, right? How does Minato know Naruto's name (unless if they already met prior to the battle that they showed in the trailer)? o_O;
> 
> Unless if this really is some "time-space otherworld" where Minato ends up _after_ he sealed the Kyuubi in to Naruto, I don't really see a chance of Minato knowing that Naruto is his son...
> 
> I personally think that it'd be better if at least one of them wasn't aware of their father-son relationship.



Maybe he recognizes the whiskers, combined with the fact that they look similar.  Or maybe Minato recognizes the seal as something he had come up with, or maybe... well nm the third one that involves spoilers.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 9, 2010)

Are you guys really trying to make sense of a filler Naruto movie?


----------



## sadsorrow93 (Apr 9, 2010)

Lol its just a movie take a chill pill its not in the manga


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 9, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> well it is a promo trailer ,so the scenes might not appear in the movie.



that's only in the teasers where it's dark and there's no specific date yet. but when there's really something going on it's real.

You can also go watch the trailer at Here and


----------



## Mikoto (Apr 10, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Are you guys really trying to make sense of a filler Naruto movie?



Haha, I know it won't make much sense until I watch the movie and see what its about, but  I was just throwing some food for thought out there about the movie. At least it'll give those who are interested a better idea as to what this movie might be about.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 10, 2010)

Aazadan said:


> Maybe he recognizes the whiskers, combined with the fact that they look similar.  Or maybe Minato recognizes the seal as something he had come up with, or maybe... well nm the third one that involves spoilers.


No. The whole plot with Minato happens 20 years ago, 4 years before Naruto is even born.


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Apr 10, 2010)

Somnus said:


> *It can always be some new character that can copy the appearance and skills of a dead character*, after all Minato is dead and Naruto being sent back time is too weird, at least I hope it's something like that



I second that (It could be Rukia vs that espada (who impersonates Kaien) over again.... but with Naruto and Minato..)


----------



## Alice (Apr 10, 2010)

Another Rasengan fest for sure. Even Minato wouldn't be able to save it if trailer is as plain as it seems to be :/


----------



## Aazadan (Apr 10, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> No. The whole plot with Minato happens 20 years ago, 4 years before Naruto is even born.



Then who cares?  It's a Naruto movie.  The plots make even less sense than filler, don't look into it too deeply.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2010)

Shuheiwa said:


> Um. Wait so, if Naruto gets "sent back in time," then that means Minato doesn't know that Naruto is his son, right? How does Minato know Naruto's name *(unless if they already met prior to the battle that they showed in the trailer)*? o_O;




You already answered your own question 



Shuheiwa said:


> I personally think that it'd be better if at least one of them wasn't aware of their father-son relationship.



It's possible that neither one of them is aware of their father-son relationship lol... which would be lulz worthy to watch


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2010)

Time travel

And robots

...

wat


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 11, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Time travel
> 
> And robots
> 
> ...



Movie plot... it disregards all things logical


----------



## neshru (Apr 11, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Time travel
> 
> And robots
> 
> ...


Is it that surprising? The last movie had a Maya flying fortress and flying ninja.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the trailer is just misleading and Naruto will just fight with Minato in the end of the movie, not knowing who he is.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 11, 2010)

i think i'm more interested in the upcoming release of the 3rd shippuuden movie


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 11, 2010)

neshru said:


> Is it that surprising? The last movie had a Maya flying fortress and flying ninja.



1st movie: A movie about filming. 
2nd movie: Giant moving fortress & Knight
3rd movie: Circus
4th movie: Stone Army
5th movie: Maya flying fortress and flying ninja
6th movie: ?
7th movie: Time travel & robots

Now I don't know what is worst.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 11, 2010)

ah just a dream ,I want to see a movie about itachi's story from his point of view,huuuuuuuuuuuge potential for a fantastic movie

but ofcourse,naruto movies are meant to be directed to kids


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 11, 2010)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ah just a dream ,I want to see a movie about itachi's story from his point of view,huuuuuuuuuuuge potential for a fantastic movie
> 
> but ofcourse,naruto movies are meant to be directed to kids



I actually never thought of that. That sounds awesome. 

But since it's Naruto movie, I guess Naruto must be in it somehow. :/


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 11, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> 1st movie: A movie about filming.
> 2nd movie: Giant moving fortress & Knight
> 3rd movie: Circus
> 4th movie: Stone Army
> ...


The 6th movie was abouth different ninjas with bloodline limits disappearing and everyone suspecting Konoha or something. Naruto and the rookies then go looking for Kakashi and fight the lame fillains.

*Spoiler*: _ Spoiler for the ending_ 



And it ends with a Naruto x Kakashi gay joke


The only movie i realy liked was the first one.
After that they started to copy movie 1's formula
Naruto meets up with filler character that he can,t stand but is forced to work with him/her. Filler villains come to take away or use the filler character to take over the world. Naruto now has a bond with the filler character but he/she gets kidnaped and Naruto gets his ass kicked only for a friendship Rasengan to save the day.
I think that pretty much sums up movie 1-5.


----------



## Hisokaomi (Apr 11, 2010)

I rather Naruto time travel to Shodaime and Madara's time than Minato's time. It's like watching fanfiction in movie form.

...Sigh.....

I like Shippuuden movie 3 plot though, still keeping my fingers close for its release on DVD.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 11, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> 1st movie: A movie about filming.
> 2nd movie: Giant moving fortress & Knight
> 3rd movie: Circus
> 4th movie: Stone Army
> ...


The 6th movie is about a 50 years old Shinobi who looks like a child (a former friend of the Sannin) who is BAWWWING about him being not special like them, so he steals bloodline limits from all over the world and in result, the countries are threating to start a war against Konoha (the only place whose bloodlines aren't missing).


----------



## orangey10 (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know if this has already been mentioned ...

But in the official (Japanese) site they have slightly more than a movie summary, (it's not in text form so I can't copy and paste it, but link is Here on the top left of the 3 shurikens at the bottom (eiga ni tsuite)

It says something about a Queen Sara (DX) but it also says that the Third Hokage gives the mission of finding Mukade (?) to the four-man team Yondaime Hokage, Chouza Akimichi, Shibi Aburame and Kakashi Hatake (!)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 11, 2010)

orangey10 said:


> I don't know if this has already been mentioned ...
> 
> But in the official (Japanese) site they have slightly more than a movie summary, (it's not in text form so I can't copy and paste it, but link is Here on the top left of the 3 shurikens at the bottom (eiga ni tsuite)
> 
> It says something about a Queen Sara (DX) but it also says that the Third Hokage gives the mission of finding Mukade (?) to the four-man team Yondaime Hokage, Chouza Akimichi, Shibi Aburame and Kakashi Hatake (!)


So they're sending a 10 years old Chunin with three Jounins? Couldn't they find someone else? 

When Kakashi was ten, he didn't have neither the Sharingan nor the Chidori...


----------



## orangey10 (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think Chouza and Shibi were Jounins then ... 

And Kakashi was a wunderkind so maybe he just came along for the ride (and fanservice) :S


----------



## mayumi (Apr 11, 2010)

they should have added shikaku aswell in yondaime's team.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 11, 2010)

mayumi said:


> they should have added shikaku aswell in yondaime's team.



so basically, shikamaru is in this movie....great


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Apr 11, 2010)

Sadness and Sorrow
translated teaser.
It looks better then the third movies trailer, well to me since it's got my interest.

Assigned on a mission to capture Mukade, a missing-nin, Naruto Uzumaki sets out for the once glorious historic ruins of "Ouran", where he pursues and corners the rouge ninja. Mukade's goal is revealed to be a dormant leyline within the ruins; he unleashes the power of the leyline, causing a light to envelop Naruto, sending him into the past, 20 years before the series began. When Naruto awakens, he comes into contact with the Fourth Hokage, Minato Namikaze.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2010)

Moonwalker said:


> Sadness and Sorrow
> translated teaser.
> It looks better then the third movies trailer, well to me since it's got my interest.
> 
> Assigned on a mission to capture Mukade, a missing-nin, Naruto Uzumaki sets out for the once glorious historic ruins of "Ouran", where he pursues and corners the rouge ninja. Mukade's goal is revealed to be a dormant leyline within the ruins; he unleashes the power of the leyline, causing a light to envelop Naruto, sending him into the past, 20 years before the series began. When Naruto awakens, he comes into contact with the Fourth Hokage, Minato Namikaze.


if it 20 years back,i don't think Minato was the Hokage during that time.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Apr 12, 2010)

calimike said:


> a preview for new naruto shippuden movie 4 seen on tv tokyo recently.



Man, why can't Kishi put this is in the manga?!!


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 12, 2010)

*Waits for father and son Rasengan*


----------



## AMtrack (Apr 13, 2010)

ROFL the sad truth is that there will probably be a father/son rasengan.


But woooot, Yondaime rules .  And Naruto is kicking ass of course.  I'm more excited to see Yondaime pwn though.


And guys seriously, stop trying to make sense of the timeline.  Anyone who reads manga knows Kishi is inconsistent as hell when it comes to his own timeline.  Stop trying to make sense of it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder if the movie will be pre or post Senjutsu training, will be awesome seeing Naruto display Sage Mode along with Minato.

The only letdown is that I wished they included some of Naruto´s friends to the time travel as well, making it more fun than just having father and son. It is exciting of course, but there still room for improvement.

Also, I expect epic OST just like the previous movies offered.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 14, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> 1st movie: A movie about filming.
> 2nd movie: Giant moving fortress & Knight
> 3rd movie: Circus
> 4th movie: Stone Army
> ...



I never tried 3rd ,and 6th(yet) but can I say the 5th movie was the worst 

My fav is forever the 1st, sigh. Come to think of it, all the movies consist of random technology and uh, last hit rasengan


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 14, 2010)

Haruka Katana said:


> I never tried 3rd ,and 6th(yet) but can I say the 5th movie was the worst
> 
> My fav is forever the 1st, sigh. Come to think of it, all the movies consist of random technology and uh, last hit rasengan


No no no the third film is the worst. Moon rasengan? Come on.

And random technology is everywhere in Naruto already. The first episode had a crystal ball, the forest of death tower had CCTV. Sometimes they send frogs and slugs to transfer messages, other times they remember they have radios. They have TVs and thus TV signals, cables across all the streets but no phone lines. 

Sandals and _zips_.


----------



## Kage (Apr 14, 2010)

i don't care how many rasengan's show up in this movie. MINATO dammit! 

<3


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Apr 14, 2010)

Why is there more technology in the past than in the future?????? 

:sigh  its like starwars again


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 14, 2010)

*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> Why is there more technology in the past than in the future??????
> 
> :sigh  its like starwars again


Wha'? Chakra-powered jetpacks and flying cities ain't hi-tech enough for ya?


----------



## 민찬영 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey, I saw Minato!!!! So that means he will be there on the Shippuuden 4th movie!!!! I can't wait!!!!! :3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 14, 2010)

Fonster Mox said:


> No no no the third film is the worst. Moon rasengan? Come on.
> 
> And random technology is everywhere in Naruto already. The first episode had a crystal ball, the forest of death tower had CCTV. Sometimes they send frogs and slugs to transfer messages, other times they remember they have radios. They have TVs and thus TV signals, cables across all the streets but no phone lines.
> 
> Sandals and _zips_.



Then should I be glad I never watched the 3rd? ;p

Well the anime/manga 1s are usually fine, at least there's a limit in their tech, the movie however likes to take things up to eleven... ESPECIALLY stuff that flies.


----------



## DJ Fansubs (Apr 19, 2010)

*Naruto Shippuuden Movie: The Lost Tower Trailer*

here's


----------



## Morati (Apr 19, 2010)

Yondaime made this trailer good. The movie however will suck hairy donkey balls as usual.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going to bet it's something to do with some kid that never had any parents, family or friends and Naruto makes him realise his worth.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 19, 2010)

Naruto will fight a powerfool ninja and hi will somehow and up 20 years in the past and meet his father that's the plot


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 19, 2010)

zlatko said:


> Naruto will fight a powerfool ninja and hi will somehow and up 20 years in the past and meet his father that's the plot


Ehhh... yeah, thanks. That hasn't been discussed for a dozen pages now.

Anyway, now that I saw the trailer subbed. Yondaime's words make even less sense to me...


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 19, 2010)

If he's 20 years in the past...how does Yondaime know that....and he says "it's been a long time since..."....and then he...


...WHAT?


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG the trailer looks so good !


----------



## Euraj (Apr 19, 2010)

I never hear good things about the movies, and I tried to watch part of the Sasuke one and was sorely disappointed. This has Minato though. Maybe it will be better,


----------



## P-Nut (Apr 19, 2010)

lol looks awesome tbh  probally lame plot but cool action


----------



## Temp_Position (Apr 19, 2010)

Yondaime! *squeel!


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 19, 2010)

Yondaime makes this worth watching, looked pretty badass as always.

@0.36, She's not bad


----------



## Klue (Apr 19, 2010)

Movie featuring Time Travel is okay because Yondaime is a participant.


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Apr 20, 2010)

I really don't understand why they have to make these movies with "filler" plot, filler is still filler even if it's a movie. It would have been alot more entertaining with a plot that's canon. A movie about the creation of Konoha, and the conflict between the Senju and the Uchiha would have been awesome. With the budget of a movie, seeing the fight scenes between Hashirama and Madara would have top everything.


----------



## Spigy (Apr 20, 2010)

F0rTh3W1n said:


> I really don't understand why they have to make these movies with "filler" plot, filler is still filler even if it's a movie. It would have been alot more entertaining with a plot that's canon. A movie about the creation of Konoha, and the conflict between the Senju and the Uchiha would have been awesome. With the budget of a movie, seeing the fight scenes between Hashirama and Madara would have top everything.



You seem to forget that the show is named Naruto. Without him there is no plot and no story.

The only way to see any other character is if Naruto teams up with them.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 20, 2010)

F0rTh3W1n said:


> I really don't understand why they have to make these movies with "filler" plot, filler is still filler even if it's a movie. It would have been alot more entertaining with a plot that's canon. A movie about the creation of Konoha, and the conflict between the Senju and the Uchiha would have been awesome. With the budget of a movie, seeing the fight scenes between Hashirama and Madara would have top everything.



That would still be filler, as long as is not made by Kishimoto and is not on the manga is filler.

Altough i don't like to call movies filler, since they are not filling anything, they are just spin-off stories.


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Apr 20, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> That would still be filler, as long as is not made by Kishimoto and is not on the manga is filler.
> 
> Altough i don't like to call movies filler, since they are not filling anything, they are just spin-off stories.



Maybe I should have elaborated more, but I was actually suggesting that Kishi did the story himself. 

About the not being a Naruto movie without Naruto, I don't find that idea so terrible, I even think a movie that is part of the plot would have gain more viewers than a movie with Naruto that is filler(just speculation ofcourse). 

I'm just afraid that Kishi won't even explore the past of the Naruto world, there is so much awesome content and he would be a fool not to take advantage of it. There is so many possible awesome fights that I would love to see, forexample fights with prime 3rd Hogake or what happened during the Kyuubi invasion. 

Well I suppose Kishi can just make a spinoff showing the past after the Naruto manga ends(wishfull thinking).


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LTbSo1rbhQ[/YOUTUBE]

For those, who haven't seen yet. It's with Italian subs

It's video especially about animation (you can see Murata-san drawing picture and Nunokawa-san vs Aiuchi-san )


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 21, 2010)

They've also been talking about this movie on that AxA show. Sometimes they put new short trailers. Wonder if anyone has seen them or if there are any


----------



## Nimander (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, it's ridiculous how good Naruto's seiyu is, especially considering the fact that she's a woman playing a teenaged male character.  Yet she pulls it perfectly, and with a range I seriously doubt any but the most skilled male seiyus could.

Junko, I tip my hat to thee.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 23, 2010)

Can someone upload the new image of the movie that was released in Weekly Shonen Jump on April 19?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2010)

I came when Minato said "Would you fight alongside with me, Naruto ?"

I can only imagine a double finishing with thoses two ! and Minato's face when Naruto will use the Rasenshuriken or maybe Sage Mode.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 23, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> I came when Minato said "Would you fight alongside with me, Naruto ?"
> 
> I can only imagine a double finishing with thoses two ! and Minato's face when Naruto will use the Rasenshuriken or maybe Sage Mode.



Lol maybe Minato starts to develop Rasengan because he sees Naruto using it.  "What a technique, I must learn how to use it."


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 23, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> 1st movie: A movie about filming.


Come on, the first movie was actually quite good!

I didn't watch the newest one yet, but what's with Kakashi and his glowing Sharingan?

//HbS


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Come on, the first movie was actually quite good!
> 
> I didn't watch the newest one yet, but what's with Kakashi and his glowing Sharingan?
> 
> //HbS



His regular eye is glowing. Not the sharingan.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 23, 2010)

It's glowing anyway 

//HbS


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2010)

Woops, wrong thread here. It's for the unreleased movie.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn. I fucked the movies up again, didn't I. Okay...

//HbS


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 24, 2010)

When will the long trailer come out?


----------



## Lion-O (Apr 24, 2010)

I saw Minato and Naruto side by side....

...it will be epic.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 25, 2010)

Lion-O said:


> I saw Minato and Naruto side by side....
> 
> ...it will be epic.



Even if the plot sucks, it's almost two hours of hot blondies kicking ass.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Even if the plot sucks, it's almost two hours of hot blondies kicking ass.



Meh... I prefer redheads 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And women


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 25, 2010)

Nachrael said:


> Lol maybe *Minato starts to develop Rasengan because he sees Naruto using it*.  "What a technique, I must learn how to use it."



That doesn't make sense lol


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> That doesn't make sense lol



Time travelling hardly ever does


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, Minato's in the next movie? I hope Naruto has Sage Mode in this movie though, I would love to see what kind of fights they can produce with a movie budget regarding Sage mode and Minato.


----------



## MisterQ (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd just like to know where the hell Naruto got a Chakra blade from?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 27, 2010)

MisterQ said:


> I'd just like to know where the hell Naruto got a Chakra blade from?



Wind chakra + a simple kunai



Morati said:


> Yondaime made this trailer good. The movie however will suck hairy donkey balls as usual.


I dunno. Naruto fighting a hoard of robos like a pro makes it look awesome.


----------



## Selva (Apr 27, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Even if the plot sucks, it's almost two hours of hot blondies kicking ass.


gah I agree.  What's more to ask for!


----------



## Crucio (Apr 27, 2010)

Ah jeeze. They're trying hard with these movies... Why is Yondaime there? 
This movie better be freaking good to make up for bringing him back.


----------



## Kenpachi Bankai08 (Apr 27, 2010)

Naruto Movie 3 (Eng Subs) has been released on Dattebayo.com


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 27, 2010)

man it looks like shit :[, they shouldnt touch minato's character


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Very impressed with the animation in this movie. One of the better ones as far as that goes.


----------



## yummy77777 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Naruto shippuuden movie 4-The lost tower*

Teaser :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuUTON273aw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 29, 2010)

There already is a thread for this.

I find it cool that Naruto is finally using a Fuuton powered kunai 

//HbS


----------



## Godammit (Apr 29, 2010)

I know everyone is talking about Fuuton Kunai, but wtf, whats YONDAIME doing there ?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 29, 2010)

Time travel.

Is it true that Kishi wrote this one?


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 29, 2010)

^doubt it.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is gonna be your average "written by Pierrot" movie.  But, there's always the chance that Kishi may have contributed some info, since he said he always wanted to do a Minato Gaiden (unless my memory is deceiving me...)


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Re: New Naruto Shippuden Movie (2010)

Nimander, your memory hasn't failed yet. I do vaguely remember that Kishimoto interview where expressed interest in doing a Minato Gaiden.

1246


----------



## Godammit (Apr 29, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Time travel.
> 
> Is it true that Kishi wrote this one?



Is it Minato who traveled in future or Naruto who traveled in Past

Considering I am seeing robots


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2010)

*



			Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is gonna be your average "written by Pierrot" movie. But, there's always the chance that Kishi may have contributed some info, since he said he always wanted to do a Minato Gaiden (unless my memory is deceiving me...)
		
Click to expand...


Yeah Kishimoto did say that but I doubt that he wanted include time travel into the story*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 29, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is gonna be your average "written by Pierrot" movie.  But, there's always the chance that Kishi may have contributed some info, since he said he always wanted to do a Minato Gaiden (unless my memory is deceiving me...)


I don't see any reason why would he even bother do that.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 29, 2010)

Godammit said:


> Is it Minato who traveled in future or Naruto who traveled in Past
> 
> Considering I am seeing robots



go back some pages back.... you will find the answer quicly..... you will even gain this answer from wikipedia >___<


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 8, 2010)

The first to buy tickets will receive a special clear file present about the movie on 19 June!!


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 10, 2010)

Well, at least we'll see what hiraishin looks like.. I hope Minato isn't gimped in this movie though.. Which will probably be the case, since Manga minato would kill all those robots instantly.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 11, 2010)

yummy77777 said:


> Teaser :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuUTON273aw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



whats that song called that plays at the end trailer?


----------



## Nimander (May 12, 2010)

If they actually properly animate Hiraishin, that alone will make the movie worth watching.  I never even thought about that, but yeah, it would be awesome.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 22, 2010)

Rasenshuriken in this movie too!


----------



## fortuna16 (May 26, 2010)

*Naruto Shippuden Movie 4: The Lost Tower*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZU5-91hxQY[/YOUTUBE]

Plot: Assigned on a mission to capture Mukade, a missing-nin, Naruto Uzumaki sets out for the once glorious historic ruins of ?Ouran?, where he pursues and corners the rogue ninja. Mukade?s goal is revealed to be a dormant leyline within the ruins; he unleashes the power of the leyline, causing a light to envelop Naruto, sending him into the past, 20 years before the series began. When Naruto awakens, he comes into contact with the future Fourth Hokage, Minato Namikaze.
   -Wikipedia

pek

Yes, my reaction to this was ten times more explosive than when I got my acceptance letter to my dream college

MINATO!!!!!!!


----------



## xxmm94 (May 26, 2010)

the story is  great


----------



## Praecipula (May 26, 2010)

I almost fainted when I first saw that. pek


----------



## Zach (May 26, 2010)

Minatopek

What's that chakra blade thing Naruto is doing, it looks cool


----------



## Nawheetos (May 26, 2010)

Can't wait a whole year to watch this


----------



## jux (May 26, 2010)

omfg naruto with a air-infused chakara blade thingy


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 26, 2010)

I wonder where'd he got that Hiraishin kunai from. It looks like one.


----------



## jux (May 26, 2010)

it looks badass

want
this
in
canon
pl0x
Kishi


----------



## rice (May 26, 2010)

im fucking downloading it (when it comes out, duh.)


----------



## Kiss (May 26, 2010)

Naruto and his daddy in the same movie? 

Can't wait to see it! pek


----------



## Hokuto (May 26, 2010)

Kyaaahh, do want


----------



## Kadaobi (May 26, 2010)

I do want it 

I will go to Japan and watch it.


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 26, 2010)

I'm curious what's soo special about Minato that people likes him that much


----------



## Rubi (May 26, 2010)

Aaww for 18+ me can't watch it


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 26, 2010)

*DOWNLOAD*
A movie poster  
and there


----------



## Soca (May 26, 2010)

Sister Eda said:


> I'm curious what's soo special about Minato that people likes him that much



Well for one he was the 4th hokage and he performed an amazing feat in sealing the kyubi in his son. Also he was known to be so dangerous that the other countries had him on a list of dangerous ninja's and to run on sight of him so that's pretty badass too and finally he made an awesome jutsu the flying thunder god jutsu which again was pretty badass in itself hehe


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 26, 2010)

Insane Samurai said:


> Well for one he was the 4th hokage and he performed an amazing feat in sealing the kyubi in his son. Also he was known to be so dangerous that the other countries had him on a list of dangerous ninja's and to run on sight of him so that's pretty badass too and finally he made an awesome jutsu the flying thunder god jutsu which again was pretty badass in itself hehe


ok


----------



## xxmm94 (May 26, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Aaww for 18+ me can't watch it



*i didn't understand that
it's a cartoon movie not a porn or adult thing 

so why people under the age of 18 can't watch it *


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 26, 2010)

can someone translate it?


----------



## neshru (May 26, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is gonna be your average "written by Pierrot" movie.  But, there's always the chance that Kishi may have contributed some info, since he said he always wanted to do a Minato Gaiden


Yeah, a Minato Gaiden involving time travel and robots.


----------



## Alejandra (May 26, 2010)

Sister Eda said:


> I'm curious what's soo special about Minato that people likes him that much



Cause he's a fucking sexy badass.


----------



## Superior (May 26, 2010)

He needed more screentime.


----------



## Mauro Aramai (Jun 8, 2010)

*naruto shippuden 2010 preview*

480p@Multiupload (7mirrors)


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mauro Aramai said:


> 480p@Multiupload (7mirrors)



This is old. Nothing new.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope the movie is actually worthy for butchering the Pain arc.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Kyuubi is the strongest*

Can we have another trailer before july ?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 9, 2010)

> Can we have another trailer before july ?


Yes we will have a long trailer in the end of June and then more trailers in July and August


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2010)

Kushina in my Naruto movie ?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kushina in my Naruto movie ?


Doesn't look like Kushina to me.
Most likely just the new original character who hates everything but is made good by Naruto.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 14, 2010)

oh god, another princess waiting to be saved.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 14, 2010)

Great another movie girl for Naruto.


----------



## neshru (Jun 14, 2010)

Vino said:


> I hope the movie is actually worthy for butchering the Pain arc.


Why would it be? It's a filler bullshit movie like all the others.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 14, 2010)

What's that in the corner about the original naruto?

Judging by google's ugly translation seems it'll be a short before the movie.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kushina in my Naruto movie ?



Ugh, this new poster made me less interested in the movie.


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kushina in my Naruto movie ?



Typical shitty filler chara designs. Meh, it looks funny.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 14, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kushina in my Naruto movie ?



Oh look! We have lame villain and the damsel in distress already . I could already see how this crap came into existence.

Executive 1: Well our 3rd Shippuden movie was a big success guys.

Executive 2: We should now put all our effort into the up coming 4th Shippuden movie and make it 10 times better.

Executive 3: Ah but what about the main upcoming arc that is being done around this time....I believe it is the Invasion of Pain.

Executive 2: It's unimportant! We need to make this movie look even better than the 3rd!

Executive 3: Wont this important canon arc by Kishimoto-sensei drop in quality though?

Executive 2: It's a sacrifice but the movies take priority! Besides...a bunch of little kids wont notice the sudden drop in quality...

Executive 4: How shall we make the script for the upcoming movie guys?

Executive 1: We should let the writers come up with it themselves. They're very creative writers and some of the best we can find in the world.

Executive 5: I do think we should throw in a few suggestions though. 

Executive 3: What do you have in mind?

Executive 5: We should stick to the same formula that we use every movie but lets throw in a wild card. Lets have Naruto get thrown back in time and reunites with his father Minato and meets the younger Kakashi!

Executive 3: Oh great idea! People will jump to see this movie just for that easily! What else did you have in mind?

Executive 5: Well....Naruto and his comrades should fight against some type of ninja robots. Sounds neat eh?

Executive 3: Great thinking! Alright guys we have our prioritizes set. The main arc will suffer but it is necessary for us to make this great movie!

Executive 1: Now how shall we handle Bleach and shall we lower the animes quality for the up coming movie?

Executive 3: Well I think that's obvious yes!


*The door opens in the meeting room and enters...*




Executive 3: Oh Kubo-sensei what a pleasant surprise..!

Kubo Tite: Hmm I hope you aren't planning to bastardize my cannon now gentleman.

Executive 3: No no but of course not sensei!

Executive 5: We would never disrespect your work sir!

*The other 3 executives are shivering in fear to the point that they're speechless*

Kubo Tite: I would hope not gentlemen. I wouldn't want to have to take action against you all for thinking about ruining the animated adaption of my manga.

Executive 3: We would never think that sir! Absolutely not in 100 years!

Kubo Tite: Excellent. You will hire more good animators to work on Bleach also so that my show can look even better than Kishi's garbage.

Exectuive 3: Yes...we shall sir. You have our word!

Kubo Tite: Thank you very much. I will be on my way now. 

*Kubo begins to walk out but stops halfway through the door and looks at the executives*

Kubo Tite:....YAMMY!

*The executives all scream in unison*

Kubo Tite:


----------



## Smiley (Jun 14, 2010)

Minato is in it, Aint that enough ? :ho


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 14, 2010)

KazujiN said:


> Minato is in it, Aint that enough ? :ho



Don't get your hopes up.

I guarantee you their going to have him spam Rasengan like Naruto. Maybe he will use Hiraishin also but it will be a rare moment. That's my guess anyways.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 14, 2010)

if it's anything like the previous one i'll fucking love this


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 14, 2010)

*What I thought as strange is the fact that Naruto uses wind chakra on his kunai...*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah, is it me, or do I really see miss damsel in distress version 636346#?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ah, is it me, or do I really see miss damsel in distress version 636346#?



They'd better add some awesome fighting and some sage mode epic stuff or I'm really gonna be pissed.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 14, 2010)

*


Yagami1211 said:





Kushina in my Naruto movie ?
		
Click to expand...


Nice pics Yagami1211, The movie looks like it might be intersting and a another ova of Team 7? 




			They'd better add some awesome fighting and some sage mode epic stuff or I'm really gonna be pissed.
		
Click to expand...


Agreed and a sold plot*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ah, is it me, or do I really see miss damsel in distress version 636346#?



Well... you have to admit that Naruto makes a great damsel in distress version 636346# 

Kushina (if that is her, which is quite plausible) doesn't seem to be the damsel in distress type if I recall correctly (from the Databooks).


----------



## Asclepius (Jun 14, 2010)

Same image, but smaller and "splitted".


----------



## neshru (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, after a third movie that was kind of decent, it looks like they now want to beat the level of lameness of the second one.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 15, 2010)

By the way, who else LMAO'd at Naruto's face in the poster?


----------



## gtw1983 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aw dang...looks like Kushina might be in this movie 
But...apparently no extra Obito and Rin cameo's either


----------



## Si Style (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone notice that the other two are Chouji and Shino's dad?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 15, 2010)

> Anyone notice that the other two are Chouji and Shino's dad?


Yes they are Shibi Aburame and Choza Akimichi


----------



## Asclepius (Jun 15, 2010)

gtw1983 said:


> Aw dang...looks like Kushina might be in this movie
> But...apparently no extra Obito and Rin cameo's either


I got the images from a brazilian site. It read a resume of the movie and said that she was just a princess.
I was expecting to see it at myanimelist or animenews but none had it.



Si Style said:


> Anyone notice that the other two are Chouji and Shino's dad?


The resume i got talked about Chouza, but did an error when pointed to Hatake Sakumo Shibi as the other one. Probably trasnlation mistake about Kakashi and Shibi Aburame.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*looks like that I was right about ova/short berfor the movie




The official blog of the Naruto anime film franchise announced on Friday that this year's entry, Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower (pictured at right), will be shown with a theatrical comedy anime short. In "Gekijōban Naruto Soyokazeden: Naruto to Majin to Mittsu no O-negai Dattebayo" (Naruto, the Genie, and the Three Wishes, Believe It!), Naruto and his friends get embroiled in a slapstick struggle over a bottle, which happens to contain a genie who can grant wishes.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome, we get Shibi and Chouza. Mini Kakashi is always great, maybe Obito/Rin will appear for a second or two? I just hope Minato and co. won't all appear for the last 1/4 of the film or something irritating like that. The movie looks alright though! The third Shippuuden movie wasn't bad so hopefully this one won't be as well.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 15, 2010)

this movie is proving to be epic!  I want the long trailer! There will be an OVA like the OVA "Konoha Annual Sports Festival" that they did together with movie "Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow"


----------



## Zentai (Jun 15, 2010)

I think that this movie has to do with Naruto and Minato. I got an advertisement with some doujinshi I recently bought.


----------



## calimike (Jun 15, 2010)

we got

I wonder where are Leaf shinobi take place?

Guys in picture look like ANBU to me, aren't they?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## kmccaskill (Jun 15, 2010)

Plot

 sending Naruto into the past, 20 years before the series began. When Naruto awakens, he comes into contact with his father, the Fourth Hokage, Minato Namikaze.


We can finally get a good story since we are going back to *Naruto* and away from Shippuden, and to celebrate this i posted this


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3WTWD53Rdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 15, 2010)

gtw1983 said:


> Aw dang...looks like Kushina might be in this movie
> But...apparently no extra Obito and Rin cameo's either



That can't be Kushina. If anything, it'll be played out where this woman reminds Minato of Kushina.


----------



## Hero (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope the movie isn't dumb as in it's a strech.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 15, 2010)

Interesting how Chouza said he worked with Kakashi when they were fighting Pein; I like how the movie picked up on that - I'm a firm believer that movies should pick up seemingly irrelevant details and base non-canon plot points on them - makes you feel a little more immersed in that world.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2010)

*I was think that too if it does turn out to be Chouza*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> That can't be Kushina. If anything, it'll be played out where this woman reminds Minato of Kushina.



I'm curious, why can't that woman be Kushina ?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 15, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'm curious, why can't that woman be Kushina ?



Because she just can't .


----------



## timmysblood (Jun 15, 2010)

Gai better be in this


----------



## neshru (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, they should totally have a movie with Gai as one of the main characters. Or Killer Bee. Actually, I'm sure the next movie or the one after it will feature Bee.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Because she just can't .




**


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 15, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> **



Because the hair isn't long enough


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2010)

is the girl with red hair kushina or does naruto gets his own red head in the movie.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 15, 2010)

the girl is a red-head, supposed to foreshawdow to naruto his mom is red head. anime movies 

i just hope she doesn't turn into naruto fan girl. lets have the movie focus more on minato, naruto and kakashi etc leave the filler girl out of it as much as possible.

but hey next movie can be all about kushina and minato and naruto. i would love that


----------



## aozoranotsuki (Jun 15, 2010)

maybe naruto is his own father!?

but isnt it odd that the redhead looks young even though minato is obviously an adult.   i didnt know the 4th was into that (if it IS kushina)

edit: i take that back, she dosent look as young as i thought she did


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 16, 2010)

The girl is Sahara the queen of Ouran, the lost city! SHE ISN'T KUSHINA!


----------



## zlatko (Jun 16, 2010)

When will be abble to whatch or download this movi in august or we will have to wait for 8 monts like the previus ??? so thats in march i dont like to wait :'(


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 16, 2010)

The bitch doesn't even look like a Kunoichi, not even a forehead protector.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 16, 2010)

hey guys let's make a new movie and add minato in it! Won't that be interesting!

Then we'll add a whole bunch of filler characters and only include minato for like 8 minutes because he can't steal the spotlight of our filler characters! Go filler characters!

Just you wait Minato will side-showed by the amount of filler crap.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 16, 2010)

Lmfao, that woman is not Kushina, honestly stop wishing when its so blaitant lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Lmfao, that woman is not Kushina, honestly stop wishing when its so blaitant lol.



Why do people keep saying that....


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 18, 2010)

Finally a new trailer: . Also on Objection you can watch all 3 trailers that have been released up till now.


----------



## ouho (Jun 18, 2010)

youtube version : boondocks307  lol moment


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like its going to be an awesome movie with just Naruto along fighting those robots and Sakura is not going to be playing a large role in that movie.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 18, 2010)

Kakashi's voice .


----------



## Selva (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the new trailer pek


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jun 18, 2010)

I must say that this looks really promising. The action is definitely looking nice. I guess this movie will show both world, where Naruto stucks in and where Sakura and others are in, though Naruto's setting will be the main focus. Either way, this looks promising. I wish the villain could be better design, but oh well.

Overall, I look forward to it and sadly, that will be for a while. I wonder if this movie will be better than the latest cause that's my favorite one yet.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2010)

Not bad at all.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 18, 2010)

So...is that a younger version of Kakashi in KG?

Because...that would be the only plausible explanation as to why his voice is so different than what was in KG.


Anyway, the movie does look good...but I'm kind of raging that Naruto has to save yet another princess. You know they gave her red hair just to make people think it was Kushina.

Them song sounds good though. Looking forward to the single release.


----------



## neshru (Jun 18, 2010)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> I must say that this looks really promising. The action is definitely looking nice.


I think besides those Yamashita scenes recycled from the first trailer, this new one looks pretty meh.


----------



## Combine (Jun 18, 2010)

And knowing that Yamashita was working on this stupid filler rather than the Pain arc is what gets me every time.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 18, 2010)

i'm glad we get to see jiraiya


----------



## zlatko (Jun 18, 2010)

Jiraiya is in the movie ???? but he is dead


----------



## calimike (Jun 18, 2010)

sai and sakura? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they're send back to past and bring naruto home, aren't they?




A new movie is awesome and better than all naruto movies  Remind me of a new movie is almost Hayao Miyazaki-style


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2010)

Trailer looks sweet.. makes waiting even more of a bitch tho 



zlatko said:


> Jiraiya is in the movie ???? but he is dead



1. It's a movie so, technically they don't have to abide by what is in the manga/anime.

2. Naruto travels back in time in this movie, about 20 years or so... at which point Jiraiya was still very much alive.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 18, 2010)

O yea a forgot silly me


----------



## Zentai (Jun 18, 2010)

Combine said:


> And knowing that Yamashita was working on this stupid filler rather than the Pain arc is what gets me every time.



Well, he'll get his ass in gear sometime.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 19, 2010)

The new movie looks okay. Looks like a combo of the first two Naruto movies. And is that a younger Shibi with the younger Kakashi and Choza in the trailer?



Sphyer said:


> Kakashi's voice .


 
I don't think that was Kakashi talking though this could take place before he has puberty .


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 19, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't think that was Kakashi talking though this could take place before he has puberty .



That was definitely Kakashi talking all those times .

Well he looks really young in the movie so I think he must be like 9 or younger.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 20, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> That was definitely Kakashi talking all those times .
> 
> Well he looks really young in the movie so I think he must be like 9 or younger.


He's 10.

17 years ago, during the Kakashi Gaiden, he was 13.

Anyway, the plot is shit as usual. Yet another useless, damsel in distress princess. Robots. Shitty fillains, and probably much more.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 20, 2010)

i think this is one of the naruto best movies the second-bonds shippuden movie was sheat this one and the first naruto movies are pretty good


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi everyone!

some information about Naruto's movie ?


About the Opening song:



The singer "Kana Nishino" her great song "if"
Chosen to sing theme song to the upcoming movie on July 31" NARUTO Shippuuden movie: The Lost Tower"​


----------

I don't like the Trailer, The girl looks like Karin (another annoying girl)


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 21, 2010)

She's beautiful.

pek


Anyway, it's an alright song. Like I said before, I'm excited for the single release.


----------



## Belbwadous (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to see this movie!!


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 21, 2010)

^we'll get to see it around 9 months after it's released in japan, i think that's when the dvd comes out anyway

so we've got to wait a while xD


----------



## zlatko (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats March-April i cant wait that long


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 21, 2010)

This movie has got a chance to create some pretty big plotholes. It's filler, but still...


----------



## Rashman (Jun 21, 2010)

Fantastic. 

Another movie that will have some filler whore bond with naruto while the canon characters are left to play around with a bunch of fillians. 

Hmph.


----------



## neshru (Jun 21, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> This movie has got a chance to create some pretty big plotholes. It's filler, but still...


Even if it does, who cares. Movies are just fanservice anyway, there's no consistency with canon.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 21, 2010)

Rashman said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Another movie that will have some filler whore bond with naruto while the canon characters are left to play around with a bunch of fillians.
> 
> Hmph.



That's the art of which is Naruto movies!

But yes, I do foresee big plotholes coming, let alone the theories on time travel will bug me on this movie, seeing that returning to your era will put you in an alternate reality and such...


----------



## amorette (Jun 21, 2010)

I better see some other teams in action in this one


----------



## Rose (Jun 22, 2010)

ANOTHER RED HAIR DiD??


----------



## Zentai (Jun 23, 2010)

She at least looks good to me. ^ 

Her design is better than a lot of movie characters to me.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Monna (Jun 23, 2010)

Only thing that could save this movie is an awesomely animated Sage Mode fight scene.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 23, 2010)

Doubt it, Naruto can only hold Sage Mode for so long, and it will be impossible for him to enter it while fighting. Unless Yondaime(is his name still spoilers?) covers for him.


----------



## Monna (Jun 24, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> Doubt it, Naruto can only hold Sage Mode for so long, and it will be impossible for him to enter it while fighting. Unless Yondaime(is his name still spoilers?) covers for him.


Or he could have clones in another location draw in natural energy and just summon them, like he always does. He could have Minato or even a simple kage bunshin summon the Sage clones.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

uh, not back to the old shit linear stories again >< god damned damsel in distress.

adding canon characters doesn't exactly make it any better either...


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 24, 2010)

Wait, it has little Kakashi in it as well as Minato?

Who cares about the plot


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jun 24, 2010)

Sad news   

They changed Young kakashi's voice actor.  As Usual they used "Kazuhiko Inoue as Kakashi" but in this moive they put "Romi Park as Kakashi" ....... I don't konw why they change it.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 24, 2010)

Who's Romi Park?  Maybe they wanted him to sound younger or something...

Edit: I googled, it's a female seiyuu so I'm going with wanting him to sound younger


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jun 24, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Who's Romi Park?  Maybe they wanted him to sound younger or something...
> 
> Edit: I googled, it's a female seiyuu so I'm going with wanting him to sound younger



Romi PARK is a female the one who did Temari's voice
Maybe your are right about that, but still I like the old Kakashi


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 24, 2010)

Romi Park is also Edward Elric.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 24, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> Doubt it, Naruto can only hold Sage Mode for so long, and it will be impossible for him to enter it while fighting. Unless Yondaime(is his name still spoilers?) covers for him.



Anime movies and fillers have a tendency to regurgitate ideas brought forth from the manga. He'll undoubtingly prep up clones.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 25, 2010)

Eduardo Elrikku as Kakashi  WTF,seriously? Romi Park is female.

Also new movie girl? (with red hair ) I sensed so much filler romance 

Ah of course I will watch it just for mah Minato fangirl's sake pek

Edit: Ah she's for younger Kakashi.Well then,Ed tone fits


----------



## butcher50 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Anime movies and fillers have a tendency to regurgitate ideas brought forth from the manga. He'll undoubtingly prep up clones.



Anime movies also have a tendency to booster-up the character's capabilities well above what is typically possible in canon manga.


----------



## Divi (Jun 25, 2010)

MINATO. 

/everything else is irrelevant

(Better not be another princess/priestess/damsel in distress character.  And she reminds me just a tiiiiny bit of Kushina.)


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 25, 2010)

ScarletDivinity said:


> MINATO.
> 
> /everything else is irrelevant
> 
> (Better not be another princess/priestess/damsel in distress character.  And she reminds me just a tiiiiny bit of Kushina.)



It's funny you say that because she actually is a princess .

Don't worry though. It will be the same old redone plot lines mixed with the usual awesome characters .


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It will end with a rasengan from both Naruto and Minato


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It will end with a rasengan from both Naruto and Minato


Or maybe... both of them will combine to form an Oodama Rasengan.

How lovely.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 25, 2010)

Futon Rasen Shiruken times 2.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 27, 2010)

ScarletDivinity said:


> MINATO.
> 
> /everything else is irrelevant
> 
> (Better not be another princess/priestess/damsel in distress character.  And she reminds me just a tiiiiny bit of Kushina.)



That's probably what they intended imo.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> Futon Rasen Shiruken times 2.



Minato is only capable of regular Rasengan... so, unless they plan to fuck over that bit of canon, I doubt that we'll see that.


----------



## SasuNaruIsCanon (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably a few months or so after it's been released in japan. =]


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

In a few months hopefully.


----------



## Algol inactive (Jul 2, 2010)

its going to be a very good movie.


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Jul 2, 2010)

Not for a while.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 2, 2010)

If it's on cinemas in Japan now, we're able to see it in April I think. So, not in a while.


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 2, 2010)

After 1 years in my place .


----------



## rice (Jul 2, 2010)

probably 6-12 months, probably?


----------



## rice (Jul 2, 2010)

probably 6-12 months, probably?


----------



## jux (Jul 2, 2010)

Next Year. It better be fucking good, what with the pain arc ruined.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 2, 2010)

hint hint

movie 1: April 23rd, 2008
movie 2: April 22nd, 2009
movie 3: April 21st, 2010
movie 4: hmm what could it be


----------



## Even (Jul 2, 2010)

come back in April 2011


----------



## DroxXodia (Jul 2, 2010)

insane111 said:


> hint hint
> 
> movie 1: April 23rd, 2008
> movie 2: April 22nd, 2009
> ...



"Raises Hand"

April 20th, 2011!


----------



## Smiley (Jul 2, 2010)

July 21ST 2010 is what i've seen.


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe someone might go in there and provide a cam quality.


----------



## Dei (Jul 2, 2010)

insane111 said:


> hint hint
> 
> movie 1: April 23rd, 2008
> movie 2: April 22nd, 2009
> ...



HAha i love your sarcasm insane


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Full poster
AVCWare iPhone Ringtone Maker


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 21, 2010)

On this week's WSJ there's screenshots and promotion about the movie on the cover. Are there any scans inside that tell us more about this movie? Here's the cover:


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 25, 2010)

Preview:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4-vzQHy1qY&feature=sub&videos=iSxjA0Dct80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for shitting on the Pain arc, Pierrot.


----------



## Yang Wenli (Jul 25, 2010)

Is Minato a member of ANBU in the movie? Can't see why else he'd wear that mask.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 25, 2010)

Regulator said:


> Is Minato a member of ANBU in the movie? Can't see why else he'd wear that mask.


It's not an Anbu mask.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hiruko93 said:


> Preview:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4-vzQHy1qY&feature=sub&videos=iSxjA0Dct80[/YOUTUBE]



Oh look, another NarutoxRandomGirl gimmick to ruin another potentially good movie. After Hi no ishi I thought maybe they finally stopped using that generic formula, but nope.


----------



## Spigy (Jul 25, 2010)

omg. Naruto will use FRS.

That should be interesting if Minato is watching.

He'll be like: "look at this cool jutsu I made!"
then Naruto kills the villain with FRS.
Minato: "w..t..f.."


----------



## Yang Wenli (Jul 26, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Oh look, another NarutoxRandomGirl gimmick to ruin another potentially good movie. After Hi no ishi I thought maybe they finally stopped using that generic formula, but nope.



Yeah, the movie teams really love to pimp Naruto out. 

The wind chakra kunai looks pretty cool in the trailer.


----------



## neshru (Jul 26, 2010)

oh my god, what's with the setting? What the hell am I watching?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 26, 2010)

That was some damn weird shit.


----------



## mugenmarv (Jul 26, 2010)

Omg young GAI!!!!! he looks same as old Gai


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 26, 2010)

neshru said:


> oh my god, what's with the setting? What the hell am I watching?


It looks like Naruto in England or something


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 26, 2010)

This movie looks "meh"

Not surprised though


----------



## Jyuukenbu (Jul 26, 2010)

Generic Naruto Movie #7.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 26, 2010)

naruto return in the past to kick some mega robot ninja ass and save an other princess 


jeez, i mean i actualy like those anime-based movie, i watched the movie kizuna (bonds) that was nice, the bleach movie fade to black was good whit nice action (you dont watch those movie for the story anyway....) you will be disapointed


but damn, finish this fakan movie right fakan now so the good animation team return making the anime.... scince the pain arc we have the worst animation in naruto history, both part 1 and 2....


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 26, 2010)

jUST SHOW ME
the wtf Moment when Naurto realise it was Minato.
the rest is history


----------



## ouho (Jul 28, 2010)

Another raw trailer (source : TV Japan)

this musi


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 28, 2010)

Dammit Minato I'm gonna watch this shit just because of you


----------



## zlatko (Jul 28, 2010)

To bad we will have to wait untill march or april


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't tell you how mad I am that we get this crappy princess instead of Kushina.


----------



## Kage (Jul 28, 2010)

why are the fillians always so ridiculous looking? it's hard to take them seriously.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 28, 2010)

Kage said:


> why are the fillians always so ridiculous looking? it's hard to take them seriously.



are you saying bad thing against tiger mizuki 




yes its mizuki, the guy in the first naruto episode, turned in a tiger in some filler

filler flakes, they are bad 



omg, google image mizuki and find some sexy stuff


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 29, 2010)

Another preview:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSCV4KOCec4&playnext=1&videos=J-MfYpQMn-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zlatko (Jul 29, 2010)

Whats this another OVA or what


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 29, 2010)

^

A short OVA of Naruto before the movie. Like the first Naruto movie.

Could someone translate what Hinata said?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto Soyokaze Den, LOL. ( It means Naruto : Little gale chronicles as opposent to Shippuden Hurricane Chronicles )


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2010)

Vino said:


> Thanks for shitting on the Pain arc, Pierrot.



Seriously they shat all over the Pain arc for this piece of shit movie. They don't even have Kushina in it, and Kushina has been revealed already in the anime. 

It looks like the same ol' bullshit they churn out ever year or so.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 29, 2010)

hmm looks like naruto ends up in a parallel world of sorts.

oh and that OVA looks too damn cute. They're all fighting over a genie's lamp and hinata ends up with it and they circle her all wanting her to hand it to them. Too funny. Although it looks like Hinata destroys the lamp saying "if this lamp wasn't here..."


----------



## Asclepius (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL
I just found the topic after telling Geg that i couldn't find it.
^_^

Well, was this trailer already posted?
this musi

Edit2:  just saw the one from Ouho is the same video. This one is just a diffferent uploader

*♥♥Minato♥♥*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well sometime this weekend we should get a review. It's already the 31st in japan too bad it's super early in the morning right now


----------



## Kadaobi (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm still in Tokyo, in Japan as well, but thanks god, now I'll go to watch Naruto Shippuuden: The Lost Tower afternoon or evening (not sure which one.).

I'm soo excited!!! >v<


----------



## preawwww2537 (Jul 31, 2010)

^ I envy you XD don't forget to tell us about the movie!


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

i hope the movie is good


----------



## Kadaobi (Jul 31, 2010)

I watched Naruto Shippuuden: The Lost Tower~~ 



preawwww2537 said:


> ^ I envy you XD don't forget to tell us about the movie!



Why don't you go to Japan? XD Sure, I'll tell you about the movie later. :3



naruto the best said:


> i hope the movie is good



I watched the movie last afternoon and it is really awesome actually! *3*


*Edit:* I will be uploading two photos (not the movie.) now. I will be writing about the movie as well, and also it will be spoiler button as well. Please keep waiting for it. XD


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

It better be good.


----------



## preawwww2537 (Jul 31, 2010)

> Why don't you go to Japan? XD Sure, I'll tell you about the movie later. :3



I just went to Japan in April and i am having exams here AND I am preparing for SAT.

Can't wait for the summary XD


----------



## Kadaobi (Jul 31, 2010)

preawwww2537 said:


> I just went to Japan in April and i am having exams here AND I am preparing for SAT.
> 
> Can't wait for the summary XD



Oh, I understand it ^^ Good luck for your exams! <3

I'm going to write about the movie as well.

About the Genie movie, and my English might be terrible grammar or misunderstand, so please correct it if you have a time. ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi are cooking the BBQ. Kakashi is leaving them alone, and Naruto is so happy then take some meal on the fire like an idiot. Naruto is spilling the can and found a pot and he is taking the thing out and Genie has appeared and is starting talked, also Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura doesn't listen to him. _[I guess I can't explain like this because you have seen the trailer before.]_

Some of funny moments, Kiba and Akamaru fly away for 2 times and Ino fly away for a time.


*Spoiler*: _Hinata and the pot; SPOILER_ 



And yeah, you're curious how's happened to the pot where Hinata holds the pot, and she tries to throw with it, and her body has stopped by Shikamaru's shadow no jutsu. Also Genie has appeared again, and Kakashi is appearing. I think he is asking him for dollar and Genie magiced him for a dollar, he thanked to him before he disppeared then fireworks. All of team 7, team 8, team 10 and team Gai are priceless at the end.








I will be writing about the movie of The Lost Tower (I don't have a time actually... :/ )

The movie is really good, that's what you're hoping if it's a good movie. But I think it is awesome, just in my oppinion. <<;

*About the lost tower movie (1)*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto is fighting some freak robots, and also Sakura, Sai and Yamato are there.

*Note:* You can read the info about the movie yourself.

Naruto and Yamato are sending in 20 years ago, but Sai and Sakura aren't. Sakura is still crying~~~!! (OH WELL, how many times that you have been cried, Sakura?!) Naruto woke up alone and listened that red-haired's singing then he start talking to her but she ignored him then she ran away to the enterace and some two freak robots tried to attack him but he uses his swords for the shiled. The door is closing for the entrace. Naruto is yelling out then look at up. He is jumping up and returning to the Ouran village and he remembers about the flashback. Another freak robots are attacking again, and Naruto's face seem so funny face when he shocked. He is fighting with them as well and he fall down and his leg is scar so he can't stand up and some freak robots are trying to attack him but Minato is taking him away like something protect. Shibi (Shino's father) and Choza (Chouji's father) has appeared and are attacking some 4 freak robots. They are hide somewhere and Minato is talking to Naruto.

Red-haired sat and song, and her flashback about she with her mother (She has brown short hair, and tale eyes, and she is beautiful.) are singing. Mukade came and talked something random then red-haired ran away and he got a bit of pissed. 




It is 11pm in Tokyo now, and I need go to sleep. Not sure when I will write or not.

Some of my favorite parts in the The Lost Tower and others that I wanted to say something...
v


*Spoiler*: __ 





Yes, Naruto and Yamato are sending in 20 years ago. 

Minato isn't the hokage in the movie.

Red-haired hits Naruto's cheeck for 4-6 times (don't remember). LOL, poor Naruto.

Red-haired's mother was a queen and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she was killed by Mukade with a knife. Also he wants to kill red-haired.




Minato tells Naruto about the flashback that there were first, second and third face on the mountain but he isn't the hokage before one. Young ramen guy (the one who usually cook ramen for Naruto.) is cooking ramen and some ppl are waiting for it. I saw young Gai, Shizune, Asuma and Kakashi (they look like they're kid.) and Jiraiya tells Minato to come and show him his rasenge then he told him he gonna to go now. Jiraiya is priceless and his rasenge is blowing away. Minato told Kakashi to head on the mission because Minato gave the third hokage about Kakashi to head on the mission with permission (I guess, so don't kill me! D: ). 

Some random fat girl has Rock Lee's eyes and has England's (He is known as Hetalia.) eyebrown. She has one tooth top and brown hair (a little like fat guy from the six path of Pain.).  

Naruto and red-haired found some slaves are working the freak robots which it has done by Mukade.

Naruto uses blue rasengan and Minato uses tale (a little like green+blue, but more light) rasengan.

Yamato holds kid Kakashi. I don't know what Kakashi is talking about, but Yamato got pissed off then smacked at his head. Poor Kakashi. :''/ (THAT IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE PART, hahaaa.. That's why I wanted to say... ^^; )

Sakura pulled Naruto's ear after completed talking to red-haired. Hahaha, poor Naruto.






About the ending theme;


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sadly, Kushina isn't in the movie but she is in the ending theme (I'm not liar, and you will see when it will be released in April next year).





If you have any question, then ask me! ^^l and sorry about my terrible grammar. ><;


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 31, 2010)

^ Does Naruto use Sage Mode in the movie?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 31, 2010)

Does Naruto know Minato is his father?


----------



## Kadaobi (Jul 31, 2010)

jdbzkh said:


> ^ Does Naruto use Sage Mode in the movie?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, Naruto didn't use Sage Mode in the movie.






Matrix XZ said:


> Does Naruto know Minato is his father?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think so (ever I don't understand the Japanese.).


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2010)

Was there any romantic moments between red-haired girl and Naruto? 
And what was Kushina doing in ending's theme?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 31, 2010)

can any one translate this?
i think it might be a novel 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 31, 2010)

mayumi said:


> can any one translate this?
> i think it might be a novel
> *Spoiler*: __



SWEET!! Looks like a Novel of Naruto's Parents and his master!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Was there an epic fight like the last movie? or did it suck?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good thing you didn't get caught :rofl If I remember right, Japan has much stricter consequences than the US if you get caught doing that.


----------



## dbgt (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes!! that why i didint knew what will happen if i got caught and was afraid and not enjoyning the movie because of that.... even they had a commercial about recording before the movie started... dont know what it said.. 

the videos are a little big =S, 600 mb for 8 minutes....   i dont have time to make them smaller... sorry, im uploading them like that

i also recorded some minutes of the short movie... but i was testing where would be the best spot for recording... so when i saw the video, i just recorded half of the screen..... i think im not uploading that videos



FirstMoon said:


> Was there any romantic moments between red-haired girl and Naruto?
> And what was Kushina doing in ending's theme?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No romantic moments and in the ending theme they put the scenes when minato tells jiraiya about naming his son naruto... thas why kushina is there, no new scenes of her


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2010)

dbgt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No romantic moments and in the ending theme they put the scenes when minato tells jiraiya about naming his son naruto... thas why kushina is there, no new scenes of her



Oh God thanks  So movie is overall from now on to me.(Thanks God thanks God no romance!)

Ohh I see...

And I want that Minato key too bawwh


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

dbgt, you'll be getting +rep from me tomorrow.

Thank you.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2010)

Young Kakashi's new VA in the movie is terrible, why would they change it now after they already kept his normal voice for KG?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like the movie was pretty "meh"


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Sounds like the movie was pretty "meh"



I bet you can't guess how it ends!


*Spoiler*: __ 



A special Rasengan called "Taikyoku Rasengan", which could be translated as "Ultimate Rasengan", or "Supreme Rasengan", or "Great Rasengan", well you get the point :x

Junki Takegami is such a horrible writer


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I bet you can't guess how it ends!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see, that is what it meant. For a moment I thought it was something among the line of "Drilling Rasengan" since Naruto was covered in some sort of shroud and it?s shaped resembled that of a drill. Plus, the way the puppet was destroyed, as if a drill had gone through it. XD

The last scenes where good, specially with Kakashi. Wanna download the OST of the movie, as always.

If this Junki Takegami was in charge of the scripting of this movie, who was the one that did Inheritors of the Will of Fire one that was very well recieved? That writer should write all the movie?s scripts in that case.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Giga drill Rasengan?


----------



## dbgt (Jul 31, 2010)

edit!!
 after 2 hours of sleep
 added first minutes video to youtube

back to sleep....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 31, 2010)

dbgt said:


> edit!!
> after 2 hours of sleep
> added first minutes video to youtube
> 
> back to sleep....



Did you record the whole movie?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Giga drill Rasengan?



That is the same thing I thought when I first saw it. Something among those lines though, but the word "drill" was in it.

Still, FRS from the 3rd movie was more awesome.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If this Junki Takegami was in charge of the scripting of this movie, who was the one that did Inheritors of the Will of Fire one that was very well recieved? That writer should write all the movie´s scripts in that case.



Junki was the writer for all of the Shippuuden movies. Hi no Ishi was still terrible for the most part, we just got lucky that there was no random girl or retarded Rasengan that time. That alone automatically made it better than all of the other movies.


----------



## Kage (Jul 31, 2010)

more and more and more rasengan spam :WOW


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

So it's nothing impressive? And they ruined the Pain arc to make another mediocre movie with good animation? Lovely.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 31, 2010)

Any Kyuubi action?


----------



## Smiley (Jul 31, 2010)

*Naruto Shippuden: Lost Tower*

Has anyone got a link to watch the movie? A subbed one thats ok quality at most :33


----------



## lodmad (Jul 31, 2010)

Next year, I think.


----------



## Smiley (Jul 31, 2010)

lodmad said:


> Next year, I think.



 I never asked when It comes out.


----------



## lodmad (Jul 31, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> I never asked when It comes out.


You asked for a subbed one, I don't remember groups subbing cam releases. I may be wrong.


----------



## dymlos (Jul 31, 2010)

Isn't that the movie where Naruto meets his father?  even if there is no subs, I'm still watching it...


----------



## Smiley (Jul 31, 2010)

lodmad said:


> You asked for a subbed one, I don't remember groups subbing cam releases. I may be wrong.



Oh sorry I apoligise for not making it clearer. I want a non-cam subbed version. There must be one


----------



## Kadaobi (Jul 31, 2010)

Tleilaxu said:


> Any Kyuubi action?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope, Kyuubi doesn't action in the movie.






dbgt, I think I envy you if you're staying in Japan more than me. LOL. It looks like you're right about the movie. ^^

Why do you recond the movie? It's no good or you'll caught by the police or something. D:

I took a photo of some Naruto stuffs that I came back from the movie;


----------



## Kadaobi (Jul 31, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Was there an epic fight like the last movie? or did it suck?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, there is an epic fight <333 ^^ and no, it doesn't suck but just AWEOSME!! *o*


----------



## preawwww2537 (Jul 31, 2010)

I keep playing the scene where Kakashi got hit by yamato haha Anyway, the battle scene looks very epic and the OST somehow looks good.


----------



## Ciardha (Jul 31, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Young Kakashi's new VA in the movie is terrible, why would they change it now after they already kept his normal voice for KG?



Easy, because his normal voice would sound wrong for 10 year Kakashi (pre puberty)


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

when does the japanese version even comes out?


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> Oh sorry I apoligise for not making it clearer. I want a non-cam subbed version. There must be one



Not when the movie only came out in theaters yesterday


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> Not when the movie only came out in theaters yesterday



But we shall be waiting for the release.

When it happens, I smell happy fan-people threads.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 1, 2010)

when does the movie even comes out?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

April-ish.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 1, 2010)

This movie has to be more awesomer than the last. PLZ KISHI PLZ


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

It had _better_ be better.

Ye scurry Kishi, obey your fans.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 1, 2010)

It was alright. Hmm, I wonder why Naruto didn't use sage mode and FRS? This movie does take place after the Pain arc doesn't it?


----------



## zlatko (Aug 1, 2010)

what story line does it folow between which episodes last one was right before jiraiya dies what about this one ????


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2010)

This year is Minato's year.He's everywhere  I'm lovin' keep it.



insane111 said:


> Young Kakashi's new VA in the movie is terrible, why would they change it now after they already kept his normal voice for KG?



Honestly,his voice actor is female and she starred awesome characters like Edward Elric,Temari and Hitsugaya Toushirou.Maybe her voice didn't fit for Kakashi but generally she's amazing.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 1, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I bet you can't guess how it ends!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Totally didn't see *that* coming.

Looks like they just made another shitty movie and threw it Yondy and his crew to get people to watch it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's funny how long naruto's headband is in this movie...i mean compared to the anime, it's way longer. Reminds me of the third hokage's headband except his was so long it went on the floor.


----------



## Flighto (Aug 1, 2010)

Were there some funny thing after the credits? Or was there some before the credits like in movie 3? And did you guys get those presents?

And one more stupid question, when you buy the ticket, does they understand English?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like a crap movie, as usual. But I didn't expect much.

So there isn't much action from Minato, huh?  the enemy is shit, as always. A giant puppet, or a robot. Whatever.


----------



## Kankurette (Aug 1, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> This year is Minato's year.He's everywhere  I'm lovin' keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly,his voice actor is female and she starred awesome characters like Edward Elric,Temari and Hitsugaya Toushirou.Maybe her voice didn't fit for Kakashi but generally she's amazing.


That was Romi Paku? I thought I recognised that voice. And little Kakashi does remind me of Hitsugaya.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Aug 1, 2010)

I think around 7:05 in the last video the fourth mouths "I love you."


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish I knew Japanese.


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 1, 2010)

father-son rasengan...

i know it


----------



## Aiku (Aug 1, 2010)

...This movie will be hardcore epic. Minato's time to shine...


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 1, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> It was alright. Hmm, I wonder why Naruto didn't use sage mode and FRS? This movie does take place after the Pain arc doesn't it?



Looked like there was a scene with Tsunade in the usual Hokage building and the village otherwise looked intact. So placement somewhere before the Pain arc. Have to see if there are any inconsistencies there if Naruto knows Minato is his father in the movie or if there are any references to Jiraiya still being alive from Naruto's knowledge.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 2, 2010)

have anyone a link for the OST of the movie?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 2, 2010)

im only looking forward to the action in this movie. Hopefully naruto gets a lot of good fights. So far Movie 2 has been the only semi-good action movie out of the three.(I mean for naruto) Obviously the other 2 have been good for the other rookies who basically did all the fighting in movie 1 and 3.


----------



## Chippy (Aug 2, 2010)

I am reminded of DBZ


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2010)

I WANT that Chibi Yondaime and Eight Trigrams Seal keychain.

Is there anywhere I could order it online?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 3, 2010)

Well from the looks of the review the movie turn out just as I expected, medicore, but at least the short sounds funny and seeing the younger jounins should be a hoot as well.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 3, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Junki was the writer for all of the Shippuuden movies. Hi no Ishi was still terrible for the most part, we just got lucky that there was no random girl or retarded Rasengan that time. That alone automatically made it better than all of the other movies.



Well that examples everything


----------



## Catterix (Aug 3, 2010)

Just watched the video clips (Massive thanks to dbgt, that was really good of you).

... This was what they ruined the Pain arc for?!?!


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, this is what they ruined the Pain arc for. 

And, ironically enough, the studio will make more money off this one film than they would even if the Pain arc had been a work to rival that of the gods themselves.

What a world we live in.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 3, 2010)

Japanese Box Office  Jul 31 - Aug 1

1. Karigurashi no Arrietty

2. TOY STORY 3

3. SALT

4. INCEPTION

5. Bayside Shakedown 3 Set The Guys Loose! (JPN.) 

6. Pokemon Diamond & Pearl Movie: Genei no Hasha Zoroark

7. Naruto Shippuden The Movie, The Lost Tower

8. Konchū Monogatari Mitsubachi Hutch ~Yūki no Melody~ (movie)

9. A Boy And His Samurai

10. THE LAST AIRBENDER

Source


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Yeah, this is what they ruined the Pain arc for.
> 
> And, ironically enough, the studio will make more money off this one film than they would even if the Pain arc had been a work to rival that of the gods themselves.
> 
> What a world we live in.


It's not right.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2010)

SALT was ahead of Inception at the box office?  What the fuck?

I always knew Japan was ass-backwards.  Now I have the actual proof in front of me.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 3, 2010)

They really need to hire a new writer for these movies.  Didn't one of the _Detective Conan_ movies have a well known screenwriter doing the script?  Pierrot should try to see if any well known writers are _Naruto_ fans, or even pull a _One Piece_ and animate one of the past arcs as a movie.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2010)

Filler girl is cute


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Tracklist OST:
1  百雷 / (00:04:14) 
2  楼蘭 / (00:00:38) 
3  □ / (00:01:40) 
4  明滅 / (00:00:36) 
5  器楽隊 / (00:01:03) 
6  雛芥子 / (00:01:10) 
7  薄紅 / (00:02:01) 
8  星図盤 / (00:00:41) 
9  死海 / (00:00:56) 
10  開幕 / (00:00:14) 
11  濃霧 / (00:00:35) 
12  湖月 / (00:01:37) 
13  潮鳴 / (00:01:55) 
14  分龍雨 / (00:03:27) 
15  受難 / (00:02:40) 
16  百足 / (00:01:42) 
17  遊戯 / (00:00:25) 
18  惑乱 / (00:01:25) 
19  魔笛 / (00:00:47) 
20  荒城 / (00:01:10) 
21  昇月 / (00:00:57) 
22  参戦 / (00:01:06) 
23  不知火 / (00:02:58) 
24  満月 / (00:01:35) 
25  戦士 / (00:02:40) 
26  飛翔 / (00:02:13) 
27  反天 / (00:00:42) 
28  帰港 / (00:03:41) 
29  山水 / (00:00:48) 
30  ひかりにわ / (00:03:04) 

can someone buy the movie OST on Internet if anyone still don't upload it?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2010)

This sucks.Inception deserves more


----------



## Jyuukenbu (Aug 3, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Yeah, this is what they ruined the Pain arc for.
> 
> And, ironically enough, the studio will make more money off this one film than they would even if the Pain arc had been a work to rival that of the gods themselves.
> 
> What a world we live in.



More money to fund Sasuke-kun's fights in the future arcs?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 3, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> They really need to hire a new writer for these movies.  Didn't one of the _Detective Conan_ movies have a well known screenwriter doing the script?  Pierrot should try to see if any well known writers are _Naruto_ fans, or even pull a _One Piece_ and animate one of the past arcs as a movie.


Or hell let Kishi write the next one considering Oda wrote Strong World and Kubo is writing the upcoming Bleach movie. But I don't think much thought goes into these movies because they're considered cash-ins for the studio and Detective Conan, Shin-chan and One Piece are all household names so more effort are gonna go towards the respective movies than most since they tend to do much better in the box office.


----------



## Kadaobi (Aug 3, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Cool vids! So kid Gai and Asuma are in the movie too. That girl with Gai and Asuma, is that Kurenai? No, she doesn't have the red eyes. But she looks like Shizune, man I'm confused .



Yes, that's Shizune.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Aug 3, 2010)

It seems from ppl's response that this is gg to be an average naruto movie with the usual lame plot and stuff, when it disrupted the Pain arc like hell. Sigh...

Well at least there'll be nice animation and hopefully a good new ost to listen to. And minato.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2010)

How could the third movie, for the most part, do it so right, then have the fourth one regress back into mediocrity?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 4, 2010)

have somebody pictures from Naruto Shippuden The Lost Tower (JUMP j BOOKS)?


----------



## Belbwadous (Aug 4, 2010)

Hiruko93 said:


> have somebody pictures from Naruto Shippuden The Lost Tower (JUMP j BOOKS)?



 this? Source


----------



## MyEyes (Aug 4, 2010)

THX  ,, ,,


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 5, 2010)

> this? Source


yes that book


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTN9i4nYNcI[/YOUTUBE] OP 7 Movie version. Though i bet like last year this will be thE only footage for the whole month. At least it's something though theres not much new stuff.


----------



## Spigy (Aug 5, 2010)

I like how Jiraiya is showing Minato that he completed the Rasengan  Cool moment.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 5, 2010)

Spigy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I like how Jiraiya is showing Minato that he completed the Rasengan  Cool moment.



>.>
Oh yes... ru?n it for all the people who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Spigy (Aug 5, 2010)

Then watch the damn thing.

why are you reading comments before watching it anyhow?


----------



## Yang Wenli (Aug 5, 2010)

Can anyone translate what Minato said at the end of the third video? Not sure but could have been something like "if my son turned out to be a shinobi like you, it would be great"(guessing here mostly from the individual words I understood)


----------



## Kiss (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## niko^ (Aug 5, 2010)

Regulator said:


> Can anyone translate what Minato said at the end of the third video? Not sure but could have been something like "if my son turned out to be a shinobi like you, it would be great"(guessing here mostly from the individual words I understood)



"If I will ever have son, I hope to raise him to be shinobi like you"


----------



## dbgt (Aug 5, 2010)

Flighto said:


> Were there some funny thing after the credits? Or was there some before the credits like in movie 3? And did you guys get those presents?
> 
> And one more stupid question, when you buy the ticket, does they understand English?



No funny things after or before the credits

we didnt get any presents, we bought that things

and no... they dont understand english... you just say "naruto" and with your hand you show how many (at least thats how i did it). its incredible, but not many people in japan speak english... before going, i thought everybody will speak english (you know, first world country....), but no!! they have lots of problems with english, but despite this, they always try to help you and are generally very kind 

yes, in the last video at 7:04, minato says something (only lips move, no sound) but i dont know japanese... so i dont know what he says .. i dont know what he said in all the movie.. haha

and to all of you, thanx... this is the least i could do for this great community, i know what it feels to wait one year or more to watch something you know its already out!! so, thats also why i did this

sorry. but these past days were my last in japan. so i didnt had a lot of time to go online, was all day sightseeing and in akihabara! haha... ohh i loved japan!! i loved tokyo!! i have seen paradise, i can rest in peace now.

 you should all try to visit tokyo, its so awesome!!

i have 9 more minutes from the movie, but theyre not very interesting (at least thats what i think..), dont know if i upload them... mmmmm perhaps today


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 5, 2010)

> i have 9 more minutes from the movie, but theyre not very interesting (at least thats what i think..), dont know if i upload them... mmmmm perhaps today


please upload this 9 minutes! thank you very much for what you did!!!
I can't understand why Mukade is a little monster in the end. like a spider or something else. can you explain me about it? is Mukade a robot? What that crazy has maked? Mukade is so cool!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Spigy said:


> Then watch the damn thing.
> 
> why are you reading comments before watching it anyhow?



If I could watch it I would... but waiting 1damn year to watch the movie is too hard ;/

I would love to at least read a big summary of the whole movie since I have no possibility of watching it (


----------



## dbgt (Aug 5, 2010)

Hiruko93 said:


> please upload this 9 minutes! thank you very much for what you did!!!
> I can't understand why Mukade is a little monster in the end. like a spider or something else. can you explain me about it? is Mukade a robot? What that crazy has maked? Mukade is so cool!




because....


*Spoiler*: __ 



from what i understood, he is like sasori, hes a puppet on the inside.
he also has a lot of slaves working to make chakra, magic?? for his tower / army of puppets......

he is defeated a lot of times in the movie, but each time he is defeated, the tower magically reconstructs him with pieces of other defeated puppets from his army, so at the end he is very big and the "real" one, is that tiny "spider" inside the giant puppet, so naruto defeats him with that ultimate rasengan


----------



## Spigy (Aug 6, 2010)

ZiBi21 said:


> If I could watch it I would... but waiting 1damn year to watch the movie is too hard ;/
> 
> I would love to at least read a big summary of the whole movie since I have no possibility of watching it (



I was talking about the new OP with the movie scenes. I will only watch the movie in April just like most of us.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 6, 2010)

dbgt said:


> because....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Are you going to upload those 9 minutes soon?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 6, 2010)

What there is in the more parts? are there moving scenes and flashbacks? Please upload them! 
was the final battle long and exciting? and the Rasenshuriken? what Minato did?
and there were very touching and sad scenes?


----------



## dbgt (Aug 7, 2010)

like i promised, here is 6 and a half more minutes (im uploading another 2 and a half more)...

this video is i think like 20 min or something like that before the last video i took (ending)




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bby86Qo28uY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dbgt (Aug 7, 2010)

Last video, 2 and a half minutes

this video is from the begginning, before minato reveals himself.........

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8_xsNH1MJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 7, 2010)

where I can download them?


----------



## Spigy (Aug 8, 2010)

I wonder if Minato will comment on Naruto's Rasengan technique. Also how much he will find out about Naruto during the movie.


----------



## Kadaobi (Aug 8, 2010)

mayumi said:


> can any one translate this?
> i think it might be a novel
> *Spoiler*: __



I remember I saw it at store in Japan but it's just Japanese version only, ofcourse it's just novel only so I didn't buy it. :/



Hiruko93 said:


> have somebody pictures from Naruto Shippuden The Lost Tower (JUMP j BOOKS)?



Oh man, I forgot to buying it. :/ Well, I just came back from Japan so I can't buy it. I'll try to search and find the Naruto Shippuuden: The Lost Tower at mall (Ofcourse there are bunch of Japanese manga, maz, book, etc). ^^


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 9, 2010)

Along with movie scenes in Shippuuden's OP this month, there will also be movie scenes in Shounen Hen's ED.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Along with movie scenes in Shippuuden's OP this month, there will also be movie scenes in Shounen Hen's ED.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWRF3dk0x3c&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssjtennis1 (Aug 12, 2010)

The most boring Naruto movie... ever!

It could be I saw it after staying up for about 30 hours, but that movie was pretty boring as it really did nothing for the canon and had no fighting in it. The little short pre-time-skip cartoon with the "genie" was much more entertaining to watch than this. And since I'm going to imagine that more than half the people of this forum don't understand Japanese, it will be that much more boring to watch since there is hardly any action in it, or good action anyway.

Advice: Watch if you're a Narutard, otherwise stay away.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, from the scenes shown earlier in the thread, this movie seems like it's gonna be mediocre to average at best, even with Minato included.   

I'll probably watch it when it comes out, but I won't be looking forward to it like I was the last one when it came out.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2010)

saw parts of this movie earlier; SURPRISE SURPRISE!!!!!


IT SUCKS CRUSTY BALLS!! :WOW


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (Aug 12, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> They really need to hire a new writer for these movies.  Didn't one of the _Detective Conan_ movies have a well known screenwriter doing the script?  Pierrot should try to see if any well known writers are _Naruto_ fans, *or even pull a One Piece and animate one of the past arcs as a movie*.



If they reanimated the Sage mode/Pain arc into a movie with top notch animation, that would be great.  They have to know they pissed off a lot of fans by botching the animation in several key episodes....

Actually, the current manga arc would be a good fit for a movie too...


----------



## Nimander (Aug 12, 2010)

If they reanimated the Pain arc into a movie...

But they probably won't.  It's too soon after the actual arc we've seen in the anime.  Plus, their writers aren't that innovative it would seem.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like I will skip this movie


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 16, 2010)

Japanese Box Office


> *2nd Week*
> 1. Karigurashi no Arrietty
> 
> 2. TOY STORY 3
> ...


----------



## ZE (Aug 16, 2010)

The movie isn't doing that well. Out of the top 10 in its first week. Pokemon is on theatres for four weeks already and it's still in the top ten most watched pictures. Serves them right after how shit the Pain arc was. Could care less about studio pierrot now.


----------



## MossMan (Aug 16, 2010)

ZE said:


> The movie isn't doing that well. Out of the top 10 in its first week. Pokemon is on theatres for four weeks already and it's still in the top ten most watched pictures. Serves them right after how shit the Pain arc was. Could care less about studio pierrot now.



I'm not surprised Pokemon is doing so well, the new BW games are coming out and everyone's hyped up.  Naruto was in 9th place the 2nd week, down about two places from the first week.  Not all that bad.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 17, 2010)

Movie Gross in 2 weeks: *$4,997,027*


----------



## thelog11 (Aug 17, 2010)

Umm....When's the RAW Comin out??


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2010)

April.   :ho


----------



## Cocatrola (Aug 17, 2010)

The movies sucked, I doubt this one will be any better.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 19, 2010)

3rd Week
12th place
$8,288,105


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 29, 2010)

Just saw the opening swap in Episode 175 and I think that Red Hair girl is pretty cute..What's her name? I don't care either this movie sucks or not, I think I going to watch it for the Red Hair Princess.


----------



## LightSpawn (Aug 29, 2010)

The Lost Tower was released in Japan on 31 July, 2010
You can find more info


----------



## Kiss (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope this one doesn't suck like the previous ones.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 29, 2010)

Naruto with Minato with laser pew pew enemy from future ah great


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 24, 2011)

I am going to watch it later today, to see how sucky it is.I already seem a bit


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Links would be appreciated if found.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 24, 2011)

Not putting my hopes up when I see a movie aka filler girl


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 24, 2011)

I doubt it's out already we still have a month to go. The earliest a movie has come out is 2 weeks before release which was Kizuna and it was raw.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 24, 2011)

i wonder why they spend good animation with filler movies 


if they remade fights or actually tried to make the backstory of other characters that we already know it would be way better


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Considering there haven't been links this just confirms what I said.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I made a mistake about the pic being from the sub version. I looked at it again and it looks like it was from the Fourth Hokage Legacy special during the Invasion of Pain arc. Sorry for the disappointment all .


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 26, 2011)

I want this poster!! Where can I find it?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 9, 2011)

I want buy The Lost Tower DVD where there will be many gifts. So can someone  translate me this: 

本編DVDと特典CD2枚の豪華3枚組み！
・オリジナルドラマCD
・短編サウンドトラックCD
・三方背描き下ろし BOX
・スペシャルデジパック仕様
・特製ブックレット
・スーパーピクチャーレーベル
・映像特典有り


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I want buy The Lost Tower DVD where there will be many gifts. So can someone  translate me this:
> 
> 本編DVDと特典CD2枚の豪華3枚組み！
> ・オリジナルドラマCD
> ...


DVD Awards with three piece sets this story CD2 gorgeous photos! Original Soundtrack CD · Short Drama CD · BOX · drawn back a three-way design special booklet Supesharudejipakku Stock Award Supapikuchareberu video.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 10, 2011)

> DVD Awards with three piece sets this story CD2 gorgeous photos! Original Soundtrack CD ? Short Drama CD ? BOX ? drawn back a three-way design special booklet Supesharudejipakku Stock Award Supapikuchareberu video.



Thanks Ryder!


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 10, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I want buy The Lost Tower DVD where there will be many gifts. So can someone  translate me this:
> 
> 本編DVDと特典CD2枚の豪華3枚組み！
> ・オリジナルドラマCD
> ...


I find this on Amazon.co.jp if you want to see all these extras :


----------



## Mr. sickVisionz (Apr 10, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I find this on Amazon.co.jp if you want to see all these extras :



That looks pretty sweet.  I just wish they did a blu-ray release.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 10, 2011)

> I find this on Amazon.co.jp if you want to see all these extras :



Thanks Fullazzare! I had already seen it. It is impressive how many gifts! I can't wait for this!


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 18, 2011)

*Shippuden movie 4?*

Were can I watch it? Is it even available yet?


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2011)

don't worry, it will flood youtube when it comes out.


----------



## Dei (Apr 18, 2011)

Haven't you already made this thread many times? 
First of all there is already a thread for the 4th movie.
Second it will be released on dvd next week so give or take a few days until its avaible online.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 20, 2011)

bajapanties88 posted link to the lq stream in 4th Naruto movie thread, which is 1st Naruto Shippuuden movie. I'm reposting it here to avoid confusion.


bajapanties88 said:


> Naruto Shippuuden Movie 4: The Lost Tower stream [LQ] sub
> 
> link#2
> 
> Manga


Btw, I have not checked it yet.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2011)

its missing the very beginning so u gotta wait for the dvd for that


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2011)

is the movie out ????


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2011)

Someone watch it and tell me if it's worth Klue-sama's time.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2011)

If you are naruto fan you whould watchit even if it sucks


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Someone watch it and tell me if it's worth Klue-sama's time.



me too  

i lost all hope for naruto movies after the 3rd one


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Apr 23, 2011)

The last movie (inheritors of fire and will) is quite good though. But this one sounds bad from the reviews of ppl who's watched it already


----------



## zlatko (Apr 23, 2011)

shootingstarsandmoon said:


> The last movie (inheritors of fire and will) is quite good though. But this one sounds bad from the reviews of ppl who's watched it already



it was in the top 10 for couple monts in the japanese cinemas i dont think so it whould be that bad and pluss i loved almost all the movies


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2011)

zlatko said:


> it was in the top 10 for couple monts in the japanese cinemas i dont think so it whould be that bad and pluss i loved almost all the movies



japan is the same country were the dark knight flopped in it 

so japanese cinema ratings aren't really a good source of trust.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 23, 2011)

it made a lot of money but we will see it depends on the dvd sale 
and the dark night flooped in japan ???


----------



## Uzumaki Nagato (Apr 24, 2011)

*Naruto shippuden movie 4: the lost tower*

i heard it was supposed to be coming out or it's either come out but i can't seem to find any details about it, anyone know any info about it or where i can watch?


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Apr 25, 2011)

Addy said:


> japan is the same country were the dark knight flopped in it
> 
> so japanese cinema ratings aren't really a good source of trust.



Gosh dark knight flopped there?  That movie is just one of the best ever!


----------



## Monna (Apr 26, 2011)

Chances that we'll get BD rips this time around?


----------



## niko^ (Apr 26, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Chances that we'll get BD rips this time around?



No. There is no BD release.


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2011)

shootingstarsandmoon said:


> Gosh dark knight flopped there?  That movie is just one of the best ever!



apparently, it’s too *dark *

it’s called the batman: _*dark *_knight. Isn’t it? 

it’s like watching a comedy movie and expecting a horror movie instead 

or the people who say that silent hell is too foggy. It’s supposed to be too foggy so you can’t see properly = fear


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 26, 2011)

when the hd version will come out?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2011)

Official raw:

this one loads faster and isn't so slow.


----------



## niko^ (Apr 26, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> when the hd version will come out?



Probably August (TV airing).


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 26, 2011)

Can't wait for the Princess Sara.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 26, 2011)

can wait for the sub realise


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2011)

Raw of the genie short:


----------



## aretes (Apr 26, 2011)

if dattebayo was up it would be subbed alrdy


----------



## Selva (Apr 26, 2011)

I watched it and wow, it sucked ass  It was too boring and Minato wasn't in the movie for too long and the girl (Sarah) was too annoying for my taste. The movie had so much potentials but it was wasted. *sigh* maybe I'll like it more when I watch it with Eng subs.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> I watched it and wow, it sucked ass  It was too boring and Minato wasn't in the movie for too long and the girl (Sarah) was too annoying for my taste. The movie had so much potentials but it was wasted. *sigh* maybe I'll like it more when I watch it with Eng subs.



So Invasion of Pain arc was ruined for nothing.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 26, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> So Invasion of Pain arc was ruined for nothing.



no the invasion was for the movie blood prison not for this


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 26, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> So Invasion of Pain arc was ruined for nothing.


Not that shitty song again please... 
Episodes 152/153/155/156/159/162/165/168/172/173 are really good.
And imo the ultimate combo 166/167 is awesome. 

So this arc wasn't ruined at all.

And this fourth Shippuden movie, I will wait a subbed 720p version, or blu ray. I cannot watch this heretical streaming link above!!


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2011)

Selva said:


> I watched it and wow, it sucked ass  It was too boring and Minato wasn't in the movie for too long and the girl (Sarah) was too annoying for my taste. The movie had so much potentials but it was wasted. *sigh* maybe I'll like it more when I watch it with Eng subs.



was it really that bad? i am gonna skip watch it anyway but is it the same plot were naruto saves a princess and changes her or some crap?


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 26, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Not that shitty song again please...
> Episodes 152/153/155/156/159/162/165/168/172/173 are really good.
> And imo the ultimate combo 166/167 is awesome.
> 
> So this arc wasn't ruined at all.



Difference of opinion I suppose.

Ps. I will watch that movie only for the music.


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 26, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> I will watch that movie only for the music.


Oh yeah, I already love this OST. It seems to be very diversified! 
Just three tracks to illustrate : 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw-MhpxDhaA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD1RxUUA2l8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXoE7j7g0CU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## geG (Apr 26, 2011)

aretes said:


> if dattebayo was up it would be subbed alrdy



Yes, Dattebayo could complete subbing an hour and a half long movie in less than three hours. This is a completely true and not retarded statement.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 26, 2011)

Geg said:


> Yes, Dattebayo could complete subbing an hour and a half long movie in less than three hours. This is a completely true and not retarded statement.



haha yea, they would have the movie out in a few days but I think we may have to wait longer this year.  Taka takes months for stuff it seems (more like 2 weeks) and I don't know if HS are going to do the movie...


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2011)

Geg said:


> Yes, Dattebayo could complete subbing an hour and a half long movie in less than three hours. This is a completely true and not retarded statement.



i heard they can do it in 1 hour  



but yeah, the process takes days.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 26, 2011)

Gonna watch it now, my japanese is strictly for understanding, I know the movie wont deliver but I guess I can take a break from studying for a bit.


----------



## aretes (Apr 26, 2011)

is the raw out anywhere


----------



## slickcat (Apr 26, 2011)

movie sucked, this is basically shippuuden movie 1 with a few twists. no 3 man cell surbodinates for main boss. minato didnt do jack. the movie was the worst out of all the movies with the same plot reconstructed a bit differently. lol yamato only showed up at the end. only cool thing about the movie was father n son ultimate rasengan. 

After watching this I have no hope 4 the upcoming movie.


----------



## aretes (Apr 26, 2011)

i still wana see it where the ????? is the raw


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 27, 2011)

Where is the raw!?!?!


----------



## Thgilnoom (Apr 27, 2011)

Pretty bad comments here about the movie. 
Is there avi. raw somewhere? 

And I wonder if someone is going to upload the soundtrack for the short movie.


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 27, 2011)

Where can I watch the movie dammit?!?!


----------



## Naruuby (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw the Chinese sub is on youtube.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfBxhfF3p1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn, as usual Chinese speedsubbers don't fuck around. They always manage to get stuff subbed before anyone can even release a raw.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 27, 2011)

looks like dattebayo wont be subbing this one.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 27, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Oh yeah, I already love this OST. It seems to be very diversified!
> Just three tracks to illustrate :



Yeah that OST seems to have some good tracks, I liked track number 1 very much.  Now I have to see how they will deliver in a movie.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> looks like dattebayo wont be subbing this one.



it's 90 minutes. you can't sub that in one day


----------



## meemee (Apr 27, 2011)

Just saw it. As already said, it wasn't great. Lots of wasted potential, really. Such a pity...


----------



## Thgilnoom (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it possible that there will be a English subbed version of this movie in this week since Dattebayo doesn't "work" anymore (?) and Taka is a little bit slower than them? Well, at least I hope for that. 

Still waiting the avi. raw and the soundtrack for the short movie, and the English subbed movie of course.


----------



## Gojita (Apr 27, 2011)

link#1

for those who have not seen the raw. and trust me this is no joke


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 27, 2011)

slickcat said:


> After watching this I have no hope 4 the upcoming movie.




Well, for what it's worth, they did hire a completely new writer for Blood Prison.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 27, 2011)

> Oh yeah, I already love this OST. It seems to be very diversified!
> Just three tracks to illustrate :



Fullazzare they're my videos!  Visit my YouTube account!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh God, the main villain is ugly as hell. The character designer needs to be castrated.

They better replace him to for the next movie, not just the the writer.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't really have much hope on Naruto movie. The only reason why I want to see is the conversation between Naruto and the red-hair Queen. That is my only reason.


----------



## aretes (Apr 27, 2011)

thx gojita


----------



## slickcat (Apr 27, 2011)

well since i m an orchestra music fanatic, I can tell u from the movie, only a few tracks fit the scenes. Track 1 from the OST, Track No 26 for sure did and it started somewhat midway, and like 2 to 4 tracks were right on. 
@Rokudaime, the conversations between Naruto and the girl were similar to that of Movie 4 princess, at first the princess is in denial, and disagrees with Naruto, Next thing princess talks about lost parent or loved one, Naruto intervenes and repeats the same shit about ero sennin and finally Dokunjo- Determination as usual. Theres no big deal between the interactions between both of them.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I don't really have much hope on Naruto movie. The only reason why I want to see is the conversation between Naruto and the red-hair Queen. That is my only reason.


girl "you suck" 
naruto "no" 
girl "i love you"
naruto "what do you mean?"

saved you 90 minutes.

don't get me wrong, i loled at the 4th naruto movie because of the interaction but repetition is well... repetition.

andi i tried watching the movie for the interaction but it's not worth it. at least in the 4th movie, i saw lee and neji kick ass.


----------



## aretes (Apr 27, 2011)

this movie was ok its like everyone is jumping on the revolution ban wagon i wouldnt watch it again though the action its way bad for the most part.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 27, 2011)

Are the sub's up or not ???? and when will they be ?????


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll never understand the continuous success of Naruto films.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

Before to judge i want to wacth it with sub


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2011)

zlatko said:


> Are the sub's up or not ???? and when will they be ?????



son, wait a bit longer. if i remember right, it took about 5 days to sub the 3rd naruto movie.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 27, 2011)

Addy said:


> son, wait a bit longer. if i remember right, it took about 5 days to sub the 3rd naruto movie.



no way i have only 1 G left of net then buy buy i can berly ceep this up untill tomorow


----------



## Selva (Apr 27, 2011)

zlatko said:


> no the invasion was for the movie blood prison not for this


Actually no. This movie was out last year (during the Invasion of Pain arc). Blood Prison will be out this year.



Addy said:


> was it really that bad?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes it was that bad  fucking boring to the max. There were some bad drawings and animation here and there (even though this is a movie and I was expecting them to be top notch). Minato was kinda lame. He looked a bit hopeless in front of that ugly boss and he didn't do anything cool or outstanding. There were no innovative actions/strategies going on in the fights (unlike the last movie where we got some nice teamwork action from the Rookies). Naruto was like "KB, Rasengan... fail. Again: KB, Rasengan... fail. Again: KB, Rasengan... fail... etc. >_>

Minato made a Rasengan, Naruto made a Rasengan, they fused it into one big Rasengan and that was it 

I don't think I'll even waste my time watching it again when the subs are out. What a pity.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i am gonna avoid this movie


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 27, 2011)

EFF I clicked the spoiler 

Dammit I still wanna watch it though.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 27, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and THIS is was what they WASTED pain-invasion's money for ?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2011)

The only thing I've come to consistently expect from Naruto movies is 1 or 2 neat action scenes per movie. This one had zero.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Apr 27, 2011)

If someone finds a fully subbed version could you link it here, please?


Also, does Taka do 720p subs for movies?


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2011)

zlatko said:


> no way i have only 1 G left of net then buy buy i can berly ceep this up untill tomorow



i understand how you feel but you wither stop using the net for a while and check periodically on the naruto sub release or buy a new one.

either way, is the movie worth watching the subs for it and wasting that 1g left?





butcher50 said:


> and THIS is was what they WASTED pain-invasion's money for ?



i think the episode anime and the movie anime team are two different people 


insane111 said:


> The only thing I've come to consistently expect from Naruto movies is 1 or 2 neat action scenes per movie. This one had zero.



fuck!!!!!!!! now i wanna see if it's really that bad 

gonna skip watch it now.

Edit:

just skip watched it. from what i can gather, it's the plot of the fourth movie with a bit of the first. 

and minato + co looked lame with the masks and hates... whatever these thing are called


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 27, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think the episode anime and the movie anime team are two different people



the common excuse/explanation about the shitty animation during the key, epic moments of Pain Vs. Naruto battle was that the money-budget was sacrificed for the animation/art of the Lost Towers movie.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 27, 2011)

insane111 said:


> The only thing I've come to consistently expect from Naruto movies is 1 or 2 neat action scenes per movie. *This one had zero*.






*Spoiler*: __ 



 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SaxmanThurst (Apr 27, 2011)

oh i'm sorry, i see this is a repeat thread, my bad!


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 28, 2011)

Waiting for subs........................


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> the common excuse/explanation about the shitty animation during the key, epic moments of Pain Vs. Naruto battle was that the money-budget was sacrificed for the animation/art of the Lost Towers movie.



i never believed such a thing. naruto shippuden already had crappy animation aside from few episodes. not to mention if that was true then why is the hinata episode one of the best animated epsidoes in naruto even if it was in the pain arc? i remember the reason was the animator they got for that episode and not the budget itself.

maybe there is actual proof that it is the budget but the good episodes seem to have good animators and not because they have high budgets. 

i saw the ending song of the movie. most likely the best thing about the movie.


----------



## calimike (Apr 28, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden Movie 4: The Lost Tower [RAW] streaming 86 minutes

Link removed

Manga


----------



## zlatko (Apr 28, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto Shippuden Movie 4: The Lost Tower [RAW] streaming 86 minutes
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Manga



man if i undestood japanese and had the knolage to sub movis i whould have started but i dont have the noleg and the language


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2011)

zlatko said:


> man if i undestood japanese and had the knolage to sub movis i whould have started but i dont have the noleg and the language



either way, you will take a long time. 

translators go mainly through two phases:
1- initial trnaslation. first draft.
2- edit: correct mistakes, translate complicated words, translate the right context like japanese sayings to english equivalents so the reader would understand it. since this is a movie, gesters must be translated in some areas. 

i am studying translation. not from japanese to english but believe me, it is not as simple as it seems. it takes allot of your time especially if it's a 90:00 minute movie. yet, these people are doing it for free. you should appreciate their work and wait as long as they want to. 

this is why i hate it when people criticize the translator for a manga, or the anime. the process of translating is not easy at all unless you wanna fool around. nonetheless, they do it for free and yet some people bitch about this favor.


----------



## calimike (Apr 28, 2011)

Anime uploaders to anime english sites. It turn out to be chinese subs, not english subs


----------



## Lord Potato (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Minato got trolled lol.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 28, 2011)

wheb will the subed version be out for download  ?????


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 28, 2011)

*Now I personally want see Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower since it apparently it just under Madoka Magica for best selling DVD*


----------



## spazztik (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been waiting for this movie to come out forever!  I just watched the pseudo english subs.  I have to echo everyone else in this thread and say it was a bit of a disappointment.  

I'll try to critique without spoilers: The action scenes were a bit lacking.  I was really hoping to see them utilize Minato much more effectively than they did.  Needless to say the whole save the helpless princess/priestess/queen storyline that keeps getting repeated in these movies is getting dull.

It's worth watching once just because there is a nice nostalgia feel going on with Yondaime and his generation, but I probably won't watch it ever again.


----------



## legendoflink3 (Apr 28, 2011)

This movie has the biggest plot no jutsu villain ending lol 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'll kill you before i kill sara 

she is the main goal retard lol. oh and super cheezy rasengan which we know isnt better than rasenshuriken


----------



## zlatko (Apr 28, 2011)

legendoflink3 said:


> This movie has the biggest plot no jutsu villain ending lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



it was the Father/son rasengan


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 28, 2011)

spazztik said:


> Needless to say the whole save the helpless princess/priestess/queen storyline that keeps getting repeated in these movies is getting dull.



you would think that those Naruto-cinema organizers will learn by now.


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 28, 2011)

It was a great movie. I don't understand why people don't like it. :/


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 28, 2011)

I just want a dl to the sub version...i don't care to watch the raw.

Edit: the people who complain, don't worry about them.  I have enjoyed most of the Shippuden Movies.  Especially the first one (shippuden the movie), watched it again last weekend.  Love that Naruto tells the princess he will help her out with having babies.

I hate the first 3 from part 1, way to kiddie for me.  The Shippuden ones seem a bit more grown, especially the next one.  The formula started to seem a bit stale and will be nice to see a new writer for the next one.  Hopefully it will end special rasengans but if not, then I just want a dark plot, like dark knight.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 28, 2011)

Belbwadous said:


> It was a great movie. I don't understand why people don't like it. :/



i agree. the best part was Yamato punching little kakashi best part :


----------



## Estar (Apr 28, 2011)

Addy said:


> either way, you will take a long time.
> 
> translators go mainly through two phases:
> 1- initial trnaslation. first draft.
> ...



I agree with him - stop complaining about the translation. It is a tough job and some parts are somewaht impossible to translate since there are words without an equivalent in english so you can either choose to write a sentence to explain a single word or choose one that comes somewhat close. if you want to translate correctly there are some problems to face - choosing the right option as example. The english word "mind" got 72 absolutely correct translations in german but each single one of them got a different meaning and choosing the wrong word for translating "mind" can mess up the meaning of the sentence completly. Then there are grammar issues that are difficult to translate as well as sayings whcih may be hardest cause you have to translate what they mean and not by word - no one would get it.
And there are other problems around s it does need time. I was really impressed how fast they made a first translation


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 28, 2011)

Not too much to do with the Plot
No real Naruto/Minato interaction.
The villain were weak.
Not seen enough of Minato hax abilities.
No Ninja fights,but puppets ,I don't like puppets fights unless their are ninja type.
The girl lacks what every girl have.
I am dissapointed.

The only thing I think its good is Naruto gets to talk with Minato and also some past scenes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2011)

inheritors of the will of fire > lost tower


----------



## Whiteportion (Apr 28, 2011)

Jesus christ what a shitty movie, I regret watching it, there wasn't actually any real plot besides the usual stuff "princess in trouble, bad guy in action, save princess, kill bad guy" with Minato and kid Kakashi thrown into the mix, without any real interaction between Naruto and Minato/Kakashi, no twist, no tension, loads of fodder shit, Minato getting trolled, I could keep going on all day and explain how bad this movie was.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 28, 2011)

this is the worst one from the 4, what a crap plot.

minato got trolled, kakashi was in it for less than 5min....i feel sorry for the people who paid money to watch it.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Apr 28, 2011)

Belbwadous said:


> It was a great movie. I don't understand why people don't like it. :/



After watching it, I agree. I thought it was phenomenal.


I guess some people are just too hard to please.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 28, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Not too much to do with the Plot
> No real Naruto/Minato interaction.
> The villain were weak.
> Not seen enough of Minato hax abilities.
> ...



Interestingly enough, at some point in the movie I was thinking "Ya know, this is like the third movie love interest and she's not doing anything interesting, you'd think that the movie makers would at least slip some fanservice in."

And almost immediately after I thought that she started ripping off her dress.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought she stabbed herself at first, I was like wth.


----------



## riacirca84 (Apr 28, 2011)

it was decent for a movie def not wow factor like the eps....


----------



## Sock (Apr 29, 2011)

Estar said:


> I agree with him - stop complaining about the translation. It is a tough job and some parts are somewaht impossible to translate since there are words without an equivalent in english so you can either choose to write a sentence to explain a single word or choose one that comes somewhat close. if you want to translate correctly there are some problems to face - choosing the right option as example. The english word "mind" got 72 absolutely correct translations in german but each single one of them got a different meaning and choosing the wrong word for translating "mind" can mess up the meaning of the sentence completly. Then there are grammar issues that are difficult to translate as well as sayings whcih may be hardest cause you have to translate what they mean and not by word - no one would get it.
> And there are other problems around s it does need time. I was really impressed how fast they made a first translation



not to be a negative nancy here as I agree that since these guys aren't getting paid to do it, and you are getting to watch it for free you shouldn't bitch.  But, translating from one language to another, if you are fluent in both, isn't nearly as hard as you are making it out to be.  How do I know this?  My familyand I own and operate a stone yard (yep we sell rocks) in Texas.  While I am pretty decent at spanish, I am no where near bi-lingual, and a lot of our customers don't know a word of english, so what do they do?  They bring their 10 year old kid with them that has grown up here since birth making them bi-lingual.  If a 10 year old kid can immediately translate everything their parents say in spanish into english without having to think on it and can just immediately spin it to english, it can't be that hard can it?  

The difficulty you are describing isn't that of a translator, but of someone who is trying to learn a different language.  The 72 variants on the word "mind" in german is only a problem for someone learning it.  Someone who is actually bi-lingual can switch it up to proper english context without batting an eye.  To a legit translator (someone who doesn't need a japanese to english dictionary to translate) the most difficult part of subbing isn't the context or the verbage.  The most difficult part is the timing and length of the subbed text since you have to have it up long enough to be read properly in context but it also has to be displayed quick enough as to not have it mince into a different scene making it out of place.  That can take a long time to properly do and the translation errors are generally gonna be there on purpose just to get the jist across of what was said in order to have the proper timing to get to the next line of dialog at the right time.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

Belbwadous said:


> It was a great movie. I don't understand why people don't like it. :/



it's boring :/ even if it has minato in it. i can forgive a redundant plot (third time, same plot) but lack of action and repetitiveness of rasengan got old even since part 1 filler. this is why i see allot of people liking the third shippuden movie over the rest. granted, plot was crap but it did have action in it.


Mei Lin said:


> Not too much to do with the Plot
> No real Naruto/Minato interaction.
> *The villain were weak.*
> Not seen enough of Minato hax abilities.
> ...


the guy ate FRS for breakfast and he's weak? 

don't expect that much from the girl. she is pretty much the slandered archetype. bitchy, then soft. just look at the chick in the new filler bleach arc. bitchy to smexy awesome hero super Kon, then she will become soft to him after he saves her (judging from the preview of next episode).


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 29, 2011)

I would like to know what made this move "great"


----------



## Estar (Apr 29, 2011)

Sock said:


> not to be a negative nancy here as I agree that since these guys aren't getting paid to do it, and you are getting to watch it for free you shouldn't bitch.  But, translating from one language to another, if you are fluent in both, isn't nearly as hard as you are making it out to be.  How do I know this?  My familyand I own and operate a stone yard (yep we sell rocks) in Texas.  While I am pretty decent at spanish, I am no where near bi-lingual, and a lot of our customers don't know a word of english, so what do they do?  They bring their 10 year old kid with them that has grown up here since birth making them bi-lingual.  If a 10 year old kid can immediately translate everything their parents say in spanish into english without having to think on it and can just immediately spin it to english, it can't be that hard can it?
> 
> The difficulty you are describing isn't that of a translator, but of someone who is trying to learn a different language.  The 72 variants on the word "mind" in german is only a problem for someone learning it.  Someone who is actually bi-lingual can switch it up to proper english context without batting an eye.  To a legit translator (someone who doesn't need a japanese to english dictionary to translate) the most difficult part of subbing isn't the context or the verbage.  The most difficult part is the timing and length of the subbed text since you have to have it up long enough to be read properly in context but it also has to be displayed quick enough as to not have it mince into a different scene making it out of place.  That can take a long time to properly do and the translation errors are generally gonna be there on purpose just to get the jist across of what was said in order to have the proper timing to get to the next line of dialog at the right time.



Well i am austrian so my mothertongue is german and i am quite good in english (at least i hope so ^^) and i have difficulties choosing the right word sometimes. The best example is "common sense" There is no word, no saying that could translate this properly. If i want to tell a german what common sense means i need about 3 sentences to make it clear. Or as i like to say "Common sense...well since germans dont have any they dont need a word for it" The best single word here is "Logisch" which means "to be logic" but it does not really get it.
I also tranlate latin - and here we have the problems with grammar issues where the grammar makes all the difference. And dont forget those ancient sayings - the meaning of some of these may be lost forever

And i always wonder about subtitles...i love to watch movies in english original but with german subtitles (for my wife) and those translators sometimes do their worst. Even the movie titles are changed completly in many cases so when i just translate the german title into english no one knows what i am talkin about cause its a completly different title in english


----------



## zlatko (Apr 29, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I would like to know what made this move "great"



for me it was the shadow shuriken minato did and yamato punching little kakashi


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 29, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I would like to know what made this move "great"



Naruto and Sara. The rest is filler-oh wait..


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Naruto and Sara. The rest is filler-oh wait..



naruto and sarah are filler


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 29, 2011)

Also, the FRS jobbed.


----------



## nabbe (Apr 29, 2011)

Jesus... this is the 2nd movie and last I ever going to watch from Naruto.

All I can think is, I want my time back... Do I need to point out why this movie literally sucked? Srsly, I don't know why I bother..


----------



## Neelix (Apr 29, 2011)

Rasengan!

Rasengan!

Rasengan!

Rasengan!

Rasengan!

Rasengan!

Rasengan!

Rasengan!

Rasengan!

*Epic fail*


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Rasengan!
> 
> Rasengan!
> 
> ...



can a naruto movie end with a kunai used or something that is not a rasengan?

and people ask why am sick of that move. yes, it is mostly used in filler but the filler killed it in the canon.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> can a naruto movie end with a kunai used or something that is not a rasengan?



Apparently, nope.
Even the FRS wasnt able to replace rasengan.


----------



## aretes (Apr 29, 2011)

this is why the japanese president dude was like we have become a greedy nation and we deserve the massive natural devastation.  the gods watch naruto and they are fucking pissed at all the bs thats going on in the manga the series and the movies.


----------



## Whiteportion (Apr 29, 2011)

zlatko said:


> for me it was the shadow shuriken minato did and yamato punching little kakashi



If that's all it takes to make a good movie for you, then you need to seek help.


----------



## jazz189 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow this movie was horrible.

Fist of all, false advertising much?

The movie trailer shows off Naruto interacting with Minato and yet in the movie they barely interact at all.

Second of all another "rescue the princess and beat up the bad buy" movie? How many of these has this series had? I'm getting tired of them. 

Third the animation was horrid, where did they spend all of the money on, the trailers?

Fourth the fight scenes were just bad, as was the plot.

I can think of a better plot for a movie right now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



A ninja reads up about the Uzumaki village and begins to covet their abilities only problem is the residents of the village have all died out (he doesn' t know about Naruto). Naruto is sent on a mission to stop said ninja from achieving his goal, and during a battle with said ninja, Naruto is brought to the past  with the main villain, where said villain goes into the village where the last Uzumaki (aka Kushina) is said to reside, only Kushina is pregnant during this time, and she as well as Minato have already decided on a name for the baby. Oneday when Kushina gets away from her guard the villain attacks her only to be fended off by Naruto, who is then joined by Minato. The villain runs away to plan a bigger attack in the future, but Naruto doesn't chase after him too worried about Kushina's health (cause he notices she's pregnant).

  Naruto's resemblance to Minato and Kushina as well as his knowledge of how to do Rasengan sends off warning signs in both of their heads, and they ask for Naruto's name, and when he tells them, they offer to have him stay with them at their home, for dinner. It is then when Naruto recognizes Minato's and Kushina's faces, especially Minato's as he's the fourth Hokage, and agrees to go with them. Around this time we find out that time actually stopped in the present when Naruto left to the past, meanwhile Naruto realizes that he is in the past, and therefore has no where to stay, to which Minato and Kushina offer a room in their house. 

Due to the villain being after Kushina, as well as being Naruto's mission Naruto ends up spending a few weeks with them (through flashbacks of their interaction) to which Naruto realizes that when he's with them he feels very comfortable and feels like he's at home. Naruto realizes that he loves and thinks of them as  though they were his parents (cause he's never known his) and he begins to wish that he could just stay with them. But realizes that he no choice as he doesn't belong in that time. (he still doesn't know that they are really his parents, though Kushina and Minato already know this).

Of course the villain then comes back to try and kidnap Kushina, but is stopped by Naruto who finally yells out his full name for the villain to hear. This makes the villain turn his sights on Naruto, and then proclaim that they wants to take both Kushina and Naruto,  which causes Minato to apeshit on said villain, Naruto sees Minato's fury and thinks that Minato is just mad over the fact that the villain tried to kidnap his pregnant wife. Naruto turns around to protect Kushina, but Kushina in turn tries to protect Naruto, which confuses Naruto once he realizes this. Kushina being a jinbukiri uses a bit of the nine tales chakra which Naruto recognizes and then proclaims that she will kill the villain for touching her son, Naruto is surprised to hear this and then realizes that both Kushina and Minato are his which is why they felt so familiar to him. But they still have a villain to kill so Naruto, Kushina, and Minato join together to kill the villain.

After they make sure the villain is dead, Naruto's mission is over, and Naruto finds out that his time his frozen and that things will only move forward again when he returns home, also they can't keep their memories of each other. So Naruto and Kushina hug, and Minato gives Naruto a noggie one last time, before they all erase their memories of meeting, and Naruto returns to the present.

After Naruto returns to the present even though his memory of his parents is gone he still returns to stand where their house was and stairs at the empty lot and then cries (though we don't get to see his face) for reasons he doesn't know. Movie ends.




See? Its not that hard and I made that up on the spot.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

*Just finished watching Naruto Shippuden: The Lost Tower...*

It was the greatest Naruto movie EVER![and this from someone who enjoyed all the others]. 

The action, the music, the story, everything was fantastic! The villain Mukade was really awesome! He was very powerful[haxxed to the maxx!], had an awesome design, and would fit perfectly into the manga! 


I loved it 4.85/5 stars from me!


----------



## Lord Potato (Apr 29, 2011)

Shippuuden movie 2 and 3 were the best ones so far. And I bet that the fifth one will the best one, hopefully. 

Young Kakashi should have gotten more screen time, I mean, was it necessary for him to come to the mission? He didn't almost do a bull.

The princess song was just annoying.

Minato disappointed me. He got trolled. 

And Naruto was badass like all other movies.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> Shippuuden movie 2 and 3 were the best ones so far. And I bet that the fifth one will the best one, hopefully.
> 
> Young Kakashi should have gotten more screen time, I mean, was it necessary for him to come to the mission? He didn't almost do a bull.
> 
> ...



He set up exploding tags around the entire building. It was merely a test for him.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Apr 29, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I would like to know what made this move "great"



I personally thought it was the ending.



To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 29, 2011)

Is there yet any version available without that 4 minuts of unsubbing? And with good video quality of course.


----------



## Lord Potato (Apr 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> He set up exploding tags around the entire building. It was merely a test for him.



 Wow.

I thought that we would see him fight.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> Wow.
> 
> I thought that we would see him fight.



Had he fought Mukade, he would have been destroyed and turned into little tiny Kakashi pieces.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 29, 2011)

1 word to describe this movie:

Rasengan!

Even a troll couldnt make this movie worse.


----------



## Naruuby (Apr 29, 2011)

I think this is the first naruto movie where the main character got trolled. It feels like it's made by bunch of 12 years old pokemon retarded children.

movie 4 was bad. The story was so dry and the action was as exciting as 8bit RPG repeat; it has been done over and over again. Minato got trolled, he has a total of one jutsu.


----------



## Monna (Apr 30, 2011)

niko^ said:


> No. There is no BD release.


Honestly, does anyone know why? This should be standard now, really.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 30, 2011)

My one question is why didnt naruto summon gamabunta when fighting a huge thing like that. or maybe it woulndt work since he technically hadnt signed the contract yet and the frogs would be like "who are you". But why didnt minato summon him and just tag the heck out of the puppet guy. so much wrong with how they were fighting, chouza and shibi were epic though.


----------



## namezox (Apr 30, 2011)

This movie wasnt TERRIBLE but it wasnt GREAT either. It has it moment ( like when naruto start to disappear) but overall.. 3/5. Same old fight scene from movie 1 2 3 4 etc etc and same old plot. I had to skip some scene. The only scene i liked the interaction between Naruto and the 4th.


----------



## Ziek (Apr 30, 2011)

The movie was pretty "Meh" I mean, father & son Rasengan....*cough*dragonball.
Though I did enjoy the the tiny strings of romance between Naruto and Sara, made me all fluffy on the inside. 

****MANGASPOILER BENEATH BE AWARE*****

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't have been the only one who saw the
connection to Minato and Kushina between
Naruto and Sara. I wish Sara could have come
to the future with Naruto and Yamato 




************************************


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw the movie 3 days ago and this is what I have to say on the movie: IT FUCKING SUCKED, ITS THE WORSTT NARUTO MOVIE EVER I'VE EVER SEEN OUT OF THE ENTIRE SERIES FROM PART 1 TO SHIPPUDEN.


   Naruto, Sakura, Sai & Yamato are after this rogue guy named Mukade who changes his name to don't remember and don't care, who wants to take over all the 5 nations, and he's after the seal that Minato appariently sealed. The seal was activated, Naruto gets into a world Ruran(Lost Tower).

  Naruto meets Sara, a damsel in distress bitch who ran away from him at first but he save her after someone pushed her down the ground all the way from the high tower. Naruto meets his father after and Naruto keeps trying to say to him "you look like a 4th but Minato keeps interrupting his speech", Naruto senses that the man is after Sara life and just lying to her that he wants to protect her mother's kingdom.


   After she finds out that Mukade is bad and that he's the one who murdered her mother , wants to kill her, Naruto was a fucking rasengan spam basterd who can ONLY do Shadow Clone jutsus & Rasengan OVER AND OVER AGAIN NON-STOP. He was using the Konoha blade that Tsunade gave him but his kenjutsu skills SUCK so bad that the robot ninjas were STILL owning his ass with it. The villian was a big giantic robot who was just owning Naruto, NOO interesting characters were fighting like the previous movies, it was ALLL Naruto and their wasn't ONE fight or one scene I recommand that was AWESOME for a movie, Naruto was getting banged out for the entire movie with his lame ass tactics and spamming moves. Minato & Naruto use a double rasengan, villian dies, Yamato comes and helps him and then Naruto & everyones memories got erased and Sakura lectures Naruto as usual then movie ends.



 Minato was trolled as fuck, they made it seem like Minato couldn't beat the robot when we ALL know that he could, they made him seem like an average shinobi who is just there to observe battles and provide the enemies weakness without him doing it easily. Choza did a one hit move but got owned after, Shibi trapped one of them with alot of bugs(OH WOW BIG DEAL) & Young Kakashi didn't do SHITTTTTT all in the movie.



 This movie deserves a 2/10 for SUCHHH a terrible plot, damsel in distress shit, SAME similarity plot to the 2nd movie where Temujin finds out the truth behind his master Haido and that he was just using him and that he was the one who murdered his family, and that now he knows the truth he has no use for him and wants to kill him(same LAME ass reused plot), movie was pitiful, even the animation/artwork wasn't at it's best at enough scenes, their was a couple of bad drawing shots, and the animation wasnt superb at specific scenes and you can even tell so cuz barely any action was animated in the movie, I'm soo MAD that they ruined the Pain Invasion arc for SUCH a disgraceful movie that I DON'T EVEN WANT TO SEE IN ENGLISH, it's truly a piss off.


    That's my rant and I'm out.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Apr 30, 2011)

^He's just upset there was no Sasuke for him to fap over.




;o


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 30, 2011)

KMudry15 said:


> ^He's just upset there was no Sasuke for him to fap over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 2nd Shippuden movie sucked and Sasuke was in the movie, so wtf is your point???


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 30, 2011)

jesus christ this movie was terrible..

i hate the rasengan now..thanks alot movie..

and minato trolling naruto...the puppet at the end just standing still letting naruto/minato charge up their rasengan and letting sara run towards the seal...stupid..

this movie sucked..the last movie was a trillion times better.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> The 2nd Shippuden movie sucked and Sasuke was in the movie, so wtf is your point???



umad.


10chars


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 30, 2011)

loll anyways.



TRI05 said:


> jesus christ this movie was terrible..
> 
> i hate the rasengan now..thanks alot movie..
> 
> ...



It was a joke of a FREAKIN movie with nothing interesting to talk about in the movie, even Naruto & Minato's double rasengan combo was still lame. Not ONE interesting character got part of the action, the 3rd Shippuden movie IS the best Naruto movie so far.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 30, 2011)

So I just finished watching and good God, how is it possible that not 1 thing in the movie made me think I'm spending my time well...  This goes beyond a joke.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't watch it yet (I have only watched some parts). I'm waiting for my DVD. But however I think this isn't a so bad movie, it is certainly better than the first and second Naruto Shippuden movie, both as plot as graphics and animation.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 30, 2011)

I myself haven't seen this new movie yet, but after seeing the 3rd Shippuuden Movie, which is the absolute best Naruto movie ever made, and anyone who disagrees simply has no taste at all... 

But, getting back to my point, I knew it'd be a cold day in you know what before any other Naruto movie ever managed to top the amazing 3rd movie. It was the absolute closest to representing what makes the Naruto series so interesting, and thus that made it the best by far.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> *I don't watch it yet* (I have only watched some parts). I'm waiting for my DVD. But however I think this isn't a so bad movie, *it is certainly better than the first and second Naruto Shippuden movie, both as plot as graphics and animation.*



In your dreams?


----------



## Kage (Apr 30, 2011)

what the fuck did i just watch


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

I loved it.


----------



## Kage (Apr 30, 2011)

i'm pretty butthurt.

not enough minato.

not enough naruto / minato 

and the plot made even less sense than usual.


----------



## Bellville (Apr 30, 2011)

you all watching the raws or is there a translated version?


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 1, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> So I just finished watching and good God, how is it possible that not 1 thing in the movie made me think I'm spending my time well...  This goes beyond a joke.


This felt like a random lame kiddy plot made filler which was extended for 1 hour and a half.


----------



## Bellville (May 1, 2011)

any noteworthy fanservice at least?


----------



## Heloves (May 1, 2011)

Bellville said:


> any noteworthy fanservice at least?



None whatsoever ..it was like they just bounced all over the place  such a god awful movie


----------



## Bellville (May 1, 2011)

guess i won't even be checking this one out then.:S


----------



## Tion (May 1, 2011)

So they fucked up the pain arc royally for this?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2011)

Just tell me Naruto/Minato rasengan happened.Happened right?



if it happened there's nothing to see

Edit: Just checked



FUCK YEA I KNEW IT.



Moon~ said:


> Father-Son Rasengan
> 
> Namikaze Uzumaki Rasengan
> 
> ...



A year ago,even not plotline was revealed I predicted this.

Now it's my FMA movie prediction's turn 

*Edit again:* Wait,FILLER ROMANCE AGAIN? But I remember we asked someone else before if it had or not and he/she said "There wasn't any" 

You guys are kidding right?


----------



## Bellville (May 1, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> *Edit again:* Wait,FILLER ROMANCE AGAIN? But I remember we asked someone else before if it had or not and he/she said "There wasn't any"
> 
> You guys are kidding right?


If there's a filler girl on the promotional art, it's pretty much guaranteed that there will be filler romance.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 1, 2011)

Everyone predicted it  The movie keeps repeating the same plotline so much that it's not even funny.

I wanted to watch it but the 4 minutes sub thing turned me off so I close the whole window, what's with the 4 minutes crap anyway


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 1, 2011)

More filler romance?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2011)

Was...was she a Mary-Sue?


----------



## Kage (May 1, 2011)

i want to know what minato said when he mouthed something to naruto. i can't read lips in japanese 


Moon~ said:


> Was...was she a Mary-Sue?



kind of.


----------



## Unizero (May 1, 2011)

Screenplay with Minato was enough for my sake  I'm sure that the story could've been better but what the hell, look at it as 3 bonus episodes this week


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 1, 2011)

I could have thought of a WAY better plot for the 4th movie and their was no POINT adding Minato but it was only for fanservice, this is my plot for the 4th movie which has SOMETHING to do with the ACTUAL plot and not some random make up shit:


    Jiraiya had a friend who he gets his intel info from telling him info about Akatsuki's and all the badguys out there and rogue ninjas, he had some memorial stuff with him & Jiraiya and Jiraiya told him good things about Naruto and that his dream is to be Hokage and he has faith that Naruto will complete his dream. Jiraiya killed one of the badguys brother cuz Jiraiya's friend told Jiraiya that that guy came into his village and killed his friends, so Jiraiya went and get revenge for him.


   Mad that Jiraiya's friend snitched that got his brother killed, he wants to get revenge on Jiraiya's friend and kill him but already knows that Jiraiya died by info all over villages. Tsunade hears the info and assigns Naruto, Sai, Sakura, Hinata, Neji, Lee & Yamato to go to his village(which I would name it Village hidden in the mountains) and protect him with all their might cuz that's Jiraiya's friend and Jiraiya would be happy to see Naruto protect him even as he is already passed on.


    The villian has some sidekicks with him ready to get revenge on Jiraiya's friend and has 5 of them, Sai, Hinata/Neji, Sakura, Lee & Yamato takes those sidekicks when they arrived there and later on hear info on Jiraiya's friend while Naruto obviously fights the main villian.


    NOW THAT'S A BETTER PLOT THAN THESE GARBAGE ASS PLOTS WHERE IT'S ALL ABOUT PRINCESS, KINGS, DAMSELS IN DISTRESS & RESCUE, SAME REUSED PLOT.



   Any objectives???


----------



## Unizero (May 1, 2011)

Almost every Naruto movie have had a princess in it, coincidence? I think not. So you'd have to make a plot which includes a princess.


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I could have thought of a WAY better plot for the 4th movie and their was no POINT adding Minato but it was only for fanservice, this is my plot for the 4th movie which has SOMETHING to do with the ACTUAL plot and not some random make up shit:
> 
> 
> Jiraiya had a friend who he gets his intel info from telling him info about Akatsuki's and all the badguys out there and rogue ninjas, he had some memorial stuff with him & Jiraiya and Jiraiya told him good things about Naruto and that his dream is to be Hokage and he has faith that Naruto will complete his dream. Jiraiya killed one of the badguys brother cuz Jiraiya's friend told Jiraiya that that guy came into his village and killed his friends, so Jiraiya went and get revenge for him.
> ...



Thats a horrible idea.


----------



## David (May 1, 2011)

I haven't watched it, and judging by the comments, I am right not to.


----------



## Butcher (May 1, 2011)

I was going to watch this movie, I really didn't care much for the other movies.

I can tell I need to not watch this at all.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Thats a horrible idea.


LOLL I know you love the plot and it's WAYY better than ALL the Naruto movie plots by far.


----------



## Jeaude (May 2, 2011)

Why is almost every Naruto movie so bad? They even do poorly in Japan. Yet they keep making the same thing over and over. Some technological ninja society is involved where Naruto needs to save a Princess and he defeats the final villain with some new type of Rasengan.


----------



## Bellville (May 2, 2011)

That fight took up 1/4 of the movie. ಠ_ಠ This thing seriously isn't worth watching and I'd consider it one of if not the worst Naruto movie yet.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

did the movie come out right before naruto mastered sage mode or why didn't he use sage mode to own  that final villain?


----------



## Promoter (May 2, 2011)

The amount of asspull in this movie went way overboard.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Legendary Super Rasengan? C'mon, that jutsu didn't even exist for a year at that time... Minato wiping memory? My ass 




3/10 for me, because im a Minato fan.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2011)

Watched the movie... and there's NOTHING exciting in the movie at all.  Naruto get's hit, attacks, gets hit, attacks. Minato does practically nothing except saved Naruto with the same fashion for 3 times in a row.  The lack of characters is also another reason why the whole movie is so blunt as hell. We have Naruto, a useless princess, and Minato and co that barely showed up, so basically we have 2 "main" characters in the show that's 1 hour and 30 minutes long. 

Heck, Yamato was smart enough to know this movie sucked so he decided to slack off  and shows up for the last few minutes, very sneaky Yamato, very sneaky.

The only part that got me was when Yamato spank Kakashi, yea that's the only interesting scene in the entire show.

3/10, 1 point for Minato, 1 point for that one scene, and 1 point for Kakashi and young Gai, Asuma and Shizune.


----------



## saiya-jin (May 2, 2011)

Bonds will remain as my favorite Shippuden movie. And this one will be forgotten.


----------



## Fourangers (May 2, 2011)

HiroshiSenju said:


> More filler romance?



Oh, you know Naruto, he's irresistible to all men and women.  Sooner or later everyone will succumb to his charm.  No exceptions. Except maybe Madara.

Anyways, good points:

Kakashi appearing was nice but short.

Yamato interacting with Kakashi was a plus but it was 5 seconds top?

Naruto and Minato interacting was so so....but it had some good moments.

Naruto, how couldn't you notice that Minato is your father and Yondaime....

Aaaaaaaaaand....that's all.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2011)

What's even worse for me is that he couldn't regconize Kakashi until someone mentions it, his FREAKING sensei, I thought that mask and hair is obvious enough.  Yondaime can be excused for he never quite see him before, still pretty stupid though.


----------



## Fourangers (May 2, 2011)

@Harukakanata: I'm pretty sure that Naruto didn't had the time to talk or even see Kakashi decently until Yamato and Kakashi appeared by the end of the movie right.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2011)

^ That might be the case...but after that Kakashi's been there in front of him for quite some time, then Minato calls out to him... 

Then again I forgot Naruto had a shitty record for not recognizing people in fillers, the Gai and rock lee filler comes to mind.


----------



## AsunA (May 2, 2011)

As horrible as it is, i roflmao when they said the Legendary Super Rasengan. 

3/10 for Minato and the Yamato/Kakashi interaction :')


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2011)

Wait! Did I just see - just a second ago - Naruto and Minato combine Rasengans to create the 'Legendary Super Rasengan'? 

Damn! I can't even laugh at it because it's so lame. 


And another chakra absorption technique, really?

*Edit:* What did Minato say to Naruto before he departed? He mouth something but there was no sound.


----------



## Kage (May 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> *Edit:* What did Minato say to Naruto before he departed? He mouth something but there was no sound.



i asked the same question a page back. don't think anyone knows


----------



## Ibb (May 2, 2011)

Son...pull my finger.


----------



## RandomLurker (May 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> *Edit:* What did Minato say to Naruto before he departed? He mouth something but there was no sound.



*Minato:* Jiraiya never told you what happened to your father.
*Naruto:* He told me enough. He told me you killed him.
*Minato:* No. I _am_ your father!
*Naruto:* NOOO... oh wait, its not a bad thing, isn't it?


----------



## darkap89 (May 3, 2011)

Ibb said:


> Son...pull my finger.



This, I'm sure at 100%


----------



## shonix26 (May 3, 2011)

Movie was a total snoozfest!!
for me it was probably the worst of the naruto movies so far...


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2011)

RandomLurker said:


> *Minato:* Jiraiya never told you what happened to your father.
> *Naruto:* He told me enough. He told me you killed him.
> *Minato:* No. I _am_ your father!
> *Naruto:* NOOO... oh wait, its not a bad thing, isn't it?



*Minato:* You have your mother's genes. not mine
*Naruto:* So that means that i am........ 
*Minato:* a complete retard 
*Naruto:* noooooooooo 
*Naruto:* does this explain the feelings i have for sasuke uchiha?
*Minato:*  yes, it doe............................... ............ you have what?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 3, 2011)

It sucked that is all.


----------



## G (May 3, 2011)

I think this sucks even more than i think.
Well i'll probably watch it for lolz.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wait! Did I just see - just a second ago - Naruto and Minato combine Rasengans to create the 'Legendary Super Rasengan'?
> 
> Damn! I can't even laugh at it because it's so lame.
> 
> ...



minato: if we ever meet again, don't punch me.
naruto: already did that.
minato: :/


----------



## neshru (May 3, 2011)

for being a shitty movie, .


----------



## Arya Stark (May 3, 2011)

neshru said:


> for being a shitty movie, .



Guess why ? MINATO FUCKING NAMIKAZE


----------



## Kage (May 3, 2011)

16,134? 

it's doing twice as better than what came out in the same week. at least for what's animated.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2011)

neshru said:


> for being a shitty movie, .



well, yeah. i don't know about the other movies but shrek forever sucks even more 

but it's japan. they have a different taste 


for example, the movie is receiving allot of hate on the forums despite it's big success.


----------



## GrandLordAtos (May 3, 2011)

The movie was REALLY lame, but I will admit it did have some pretty good moments that made sitting through it once worth it (Pretty much anything with Minato in it, as well as that moment towards the end where Naruto displayed he's not a complete retard after all, only to have that taken away the next second ). If I ever watch it again however, I'm skipping through any scene with Sara as the focus. -.- Honestly, I thought the girls in the first and second movie were bad.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 3, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Guess why ? MINATO FUCKING NAMIKAZE



They just want to see the Princess Sara and Naruto. Pairing sells


----------



## Fullazare (May 3, 2011)

Addy said:


> for example, the movie is receiving allot of hate on the forums despite it's big success.



Less than 20.000 DVD in a week, is it really a great success for Japan?


----------



## neshru (May 3, 2011)

It is for Naruto. As far as I know the DVDs for the TV series sell much less.


----------



## Fullazare (May 3, 2011)

neshru said:


> As far as I know the DVDs for the TV series sell much less.


When I see the price of the DVDs series in Japan... I understand. It's so expensive for only 4 episodes/DVD single edition.

But here it's different : this is a movie, this is once a year, and there's a great DVD edition, with such goodies and stuff... 

But in my opinion, the results sells for the first week are not that impressive.
It's even more a proof of the DVD market state in Japan...


----------



## Animeblue (May 3, 2011)

*Here are the comparison of the first week sales with the last two movies:

Naruto Shippuden: Bonds: 13,644
Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns: 15,983
Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower: 16,134*


----------



## Fullazare (May 3, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here are the comparison of the first week sales with the last two movies:
> 
> Naruto Shippuden: Bonds: 13,644
> Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns: 15,983
> Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower: 16,134*


Oh... I ignored that, thanks for this comparison.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 3, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here are the comparison of the first week sales with the last two movies:
> 
> Naruto Shippuden: Bonds: 13,644
> Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns: 15,983
> Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower: 16,134*


Lost Tower sold more copies than the others??BULLSHIT


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 3, 2011)

You can thank Minato for that.


----------



## Nuzents (May 3, 2011)

I didn't watch it all yet, at the end I pretty much just skipped to the special rasengan and them leaving...had to go.  But I will say that its not great, not horrible.  Would I rewatch it, probably not.  I think I will watch the ending to see if anything interesting is said, but overall not something I would watch out of enjoyment.  

I would give it a grade of C-.  The first Shippuden was great for a filler movie.  I gave that one a B.  Hopefully the next movie (blood prision) will get in that rank


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Less than 20.000 DVD in a week, is it really a great success for Japan?



i don't know exactly but it did sell more than the older movies. either way, movie was lame for me regardless of it's success in japan.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 4, 2011)

Yeah this was typical Naruto Shippuden Movie. It didn't even had many good soundtracks. I guess they added Minato only for getting many watchers, seriously Minato was such a disappointment. 

In short I could say that summer 2010 was dark time for Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 4, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> They just want to see the Princess Sara and Naruto. Pairing sells



Since when filler romance got interesting


----------



## bahferretboy (May 4, 2011)

the only one i can find is by tsuki. its subbed but its pretty small size. does anyone know any epic versions?


----------



## neshru (May 4, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> Yeah this was typical Naruto Shippuden Movie. It didn't even had many good soundtracks.


I liked the OST. If there is one thing that is consistently good in the Naruto movies, it's the soundtrack.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 4, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> Yeah this was typical Naruto Shippuden Movie. It didn't even had many good soundtracks. I guess they added Minato only for getting many watchers, seriously Minato was such a disappointment.
> 
> In short I could say that summer 2010 was dark time for Naruto Shippuden.


2010 was a terrible year for Shippuden no doubt(except for Sasuke vs Killer Bee).


----------



## Odoriko (May 4, 2011)

BORINGG! Except for just seeing Naru's sexy face ;DD


----------



## Nuuskis (May 4, 2011)

neshru said:


> I liked the OST. If there is one thing that is consistently good in the Naruto movies, it's the soundtrack.



Yeah there were few good tracks, but that's about it. (In my opinion at least)
Previous Shippuden Movie had way more good soundtracks.


----------



## calimike (May 4, 2011)

It's for Limited Complete Pressing. No figure on Standard Edition


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 4, 2011)

Okay, I could've used a lot more of Minato. Choza and Shibi were awesome and displayed some nice jutsu. Where was Minato? Only one Rasengan from him and he didn't even use it. Still his appearance was nice. Also, no Kushina cameo disappoints me.


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2011)

Poorly envisioned movie, but it works great for its target audience.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 5, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Since when filler romance got interesting



It's Japan.


----------



## JIN8888 (May 5, 2011)

*Naruto Ship - Movie 4 - Lost Tower - HD?*

Is there a 720p version of this release? or only the 480p because it look's really bad.


----------



## neshru (May 5, 2011)

Man, the animation for this movie really is unimpressive. There are like 2 minutes of Yamashita scenes (and they're not particularly impressive either), everything else is not even worth mentioning.
Just how much money did they blow on that Wakabayashi episode last summer?

The best part of the movie has to be these sexy ankles


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 5, 2011)

> The best part of the movie has to be these sexy ankles



Wow I love Sara legs!


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 5, 2011)

With this new amazing writer for the 5th movie, even tho I hate Naruto movies and don't care about them, with these new writer skills I'm actually looking forward to the 5th movie even if theirs no Sasuke in it(even tho bonds sucked ass) the 5th looks promising as Naruto is being blamed as a criminal and supposedly assassinated 5 Jonins like a REAL ninja, not no emo princess or king rescue bullshit. If Naruto is being accused for assassinated Jonins from the Village hidden in the Mist & Stone then you can expect Mei Terumi & Onoki and their bodyguards to be in the movie.


neshru said:


> Man, the animation for this movie really is unimpressive. There are like 2 minutes of Yamashita scenes (and they're not particularly impressive either), everything else is not even worth mentioning.
> Just how much money did they blow on that Wakabayashi episode last summer?
> 
> The best part of the movie has to be these sexy ankles


LOLLL *these sexy angles* yeah pretty much, even I could tell that their wasn't any impressive animation in this movie whatsoever and their was many bad shots of Minato that didn't even look like him, the 2nd & 3rd Shippuden movie had more impressive art and animation than this film.


   I guess the Wakabayashi episode took alot of budget out of this movie cuz the animation for this film isn't anything worth mentioning, the animation preview for the movie when Naruto meets Minato was more impressive than the film.



Hiruko93 said:


> Wow I love Sara legs!



Lol you saw the movie, what did you think?


----------



## Midaru (May 6, 2011)

omigosh said:


> *Dude I haven't see the third movie and they're already anouncing the fourth*



*I know how it feels bro*


----------



## butcher50 (May 6, 2011)

Finally had the chance to see it.

is it any wonder that the writer of this film got fired after japan's negative reaction ?

this film had some pretty good ideas, but they all got executed so damn poorly, not to mention repetitively as hell (so is the _"you gotta get everyone into safety"_ clumsy repetitive dialogue poping up again and again). 

1.  Minato, Chouza, Shibi and Kakashi could really shine and blaze their creative skills and plans in this film, unfortunately for most of the film they all get pushed into the sidelines wallpaper.

2. this princess/royalty thing in these filler movies is  really getting old and out of hand now, so is Naruto's irritating _"i'm gonna make you a better person with my clumsy shounen speeches and heroic displays!!!!"_ brain-washings.

3. another  movie where naruto (more or less) saves the world, yet again with a special Rasengan finisher, how fucking painfully predictable .

4. the filler film's super-villain Mukade....what the hell was his big gig anyway? conquering the big-5 nations with his weakass puppet army and easily discoverable/exploitable weakspot in the chest? another typical magically endless power source for the villain to be found and abuse ? (naruto film cliche) again ?.

aside from the time-travel element, this filler film was every naruto-film cliche combined in the worst possible way.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 7, 2011)

> Lol you saw the movie, what did you think?



I watched some parts because I could not resist XD However I think the plot, as I read on Narutopedia, seems to be very nice and the animation is not bad even though in some parts is poor. I will see the movie on Thursday-Friday on TV. I will get the DVD on May 10th, my birthday (18 years old) ^_^


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2011)

neshru said:


> Man, the animation for this movie really is unimpressive. There are like 2 minutes of Yamashita scenes (and they're not particularly impressive either), everything else is not even worth mentioning.
> Just how much money did they blow on that Wakabayashi episode last summer?
> 
> The best part of the movie has to be these sexy ankles



i need to see half of her breast or GTFO 

since i began watching bleach, when it comes to fanervice in shounen, i have standards 

compared to bleach, this shoot get 1/10


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 7, 2011)

Sara's pretty hot compared to the other 2 females in the shippuuden movie, I'll give them that


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> i need to see half of her breast or GTFO
> 
> since i began watching bleach, when it comes to fanervice in shounen, i have standards
> 
> compared to bleach, this shoot get 1/10


Look at Tsunade & Anko to please you


----------



## JiraiyaForever (May 7, 2011)

Movie was pretty good.  It was entertaining to say the least.  When these movies come out it's just a huge bonus of more Naruto to watch.  I love watching Naruto so I'm happy.  Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Look at Tsunade & Anko to please you



not really :/

the only time they are hot is in hentai and fan made shit.


----------



## Kathutet (May 7, 2011)

you mean when fans push the limits of tit size way beyond its normal value and draw nipples the size of the pentagon on them


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> not really :/
> 
> the only time they are hot is in hentai and fan made shit.


LOLL alright then watch 6-Tail arc, Hotaru had some fanservice shit for fans like you who are into fictional characters body lmfao.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> LOLL alright then watch 6-Tail arc, Hotaru had some fanservice shit for fans like you who are into fictional characters body lmfao.



what was there?


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> what was there?


The part where she was trying to seduce Utakata by taking off her shirt, enjoy muthafucka lmfao.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2011)

i first watched the movie raw. i read the summary right now since i don't want to watch it in english again. 

is it just me or is the movie the same as the 4th, and 1st movie but with a time travel plot+minato?





Ryder1000 said:


> The part where she was trying to seduce Utakata by taking off her shirt, enjoy muthafucka lmfao.



she's not hot


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> i first watched the movie raw. i read the summary right now since i don't want to watch it in english again.
> 
> is it just me or is the movie the same as the 4th, and 1st movie but with a time travel plot+minato?
> 
> she's not hot


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL she's alright, if she was real, I would hit it.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL she's alright, if she was real, I would hit it.



did you see her design? it looked like one of these fan made pics were sakura hair is colored differently......... and longer.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> did you see her design? it looked like one of these fan made pics were sakura hair is colored differently......... and longer.


That is true, shes still good for me


----------



## ninjaneko (May 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if the studio is simply following the old adage "if it's not broke, don't fix it" regarding its movie formula or if they just know that Naruto is a cashcow and they don't _have _to write something very good, interesting, or original to profit. :/


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 10, 2011)

Yesterday I got the DVD of the movie and I watched it. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, it seemed too short, the scenes flowed too fast, there was little action, a few scenes full of feelings, the plot was poor and was based primarily on the battle and Naruto Vs. Mukade, Minato and Kakashi haven't done nothing but the animation was not very bad though Yamashita was not very present (he did, however, the Puppet Design). The third Shippuden movie remain the best. I hope Akira Higashiyama will do a excellent job for Blood Prison.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 10, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yesterday I got the DVD of the movie and I watched it. I must say that I was a bit disappointed, it seemed too short, the scenes flowed too fast, there was little action, a few scenes full of feelings, the plot was poor and was based primarily on the battle and Naruto Vs. Mukade, Minato and Kakashi haven't done nothing but the animation was not very bad though Yamashita was not very present (he did, however, the Puppet Design). The third Shippuden movie remain the best. I hope Akira Higashiyama will do a excellent job for Blood Prison.


See what I mean, it's the WORSTT Naruto movie I've ever seen even the original Naruto movies were better, no wonder why they had to replace Junki Takegami, the 4th movie was a fucking waste, mistakes and a POINTLESS movie that fucked up the Pain Invasion arc.

    Oh well Blood Prison seems more interesting, wish Sasuke was in the movie.


----------



## Animeblue (May 10, 2011)

*I don't think Lost Tower was the worst Naruto movie *


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 10, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I don't think Lost Tower was the worst Naruto movie *


Lol you don't think so? Then which one you suggest?


----------



## Animeblue (May 10, 2011)

*Bonds, it was all over the place*


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 10, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Bonds, it was all over the place*


Bonds- Lack of villians, lack of action, lack of story telling, (how the fuck can Naruto & Sakura leave after their village was just under attack WTFF?), GREAT animation/artwork, damsel in distress shit, but atleast had interesting characters fighting like Sasuke(even tho he didnt do that much), Shikamaru didn't do much but atleast he did something, queer Sai did something & Shino I had to admit was badass destroying the base with his bugs.

The Lost Tower- TERRIBLE plot, terrible story telling, animation/artwork was off in couple of shots, no animation at all in the fighting, LACK of important characters, Naruto was getting banged out for the entire movie, another damsel in distress shit, TERRIBLE action(not one I can recommend to watch), Minato was trolled and didn't do shit to show how badass he is, Shibi, Young Kakashi & Choza were POINTLESS in the movie, Choza did a one hit and then got owned lmfao, Naruto DIDNT even recognize Young Kakashi, he's not THAT dumb is he?? Doesn't he always want to see whats under his mask, like COME on Pierrot make more sense into Naruto's character.


   Overall The Lost Tower is WAYY worse than Bonds, Bonds was a bad movie also don't get me wrong, but atleast it delivered and we didn't see no shadow clones or rasengan through out the entire movie like *cough cough Lost Tower*.

Bonds 6.5/10
The Lost Tower 2/10


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Bonds, it was all over the place*





Ryder1000 said:


> Lol you don't think so? Then which one you suggest?



i agree. bonds is the worst. this movie is bad but it's not bonds bad............................. at least this movie has something to do with title. those 5 seconds of naruto and sasuke talking about their bond don't make for the rest of the 90 minutes 

although both share the same defect: false advertisement of characters 

sasuke, hinata did crap in the movie. the same goes for minato, kakashi, and the rest. yeah, show me more of naruto's rasengans. it's not like i got bored of it since part 1 fillers


----------



## Big Mom (May 10, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Bonds- Lack of villians, lack of action, lack of story telling, (how the fuck can Naruto & Sakura leave after their village was just under attack WTFF?), GREAT animation/artwork, damsel in distress shit, but atleast had interesting characters fighting like Sasuke(even tho he didnt do that much), Shikamaru didn't do much but atleast he did something, queer Sai did something & Shino I had to admit was badass destroying the base with his bugs.
> 
> The Lost Tower- TERRIBLE plot, terrible story telling, animation/artwork was off in couple of shots, no animation at all in the fighting, LACK of important characters, Naruto was getting banged out for the entire movie, another damsel in distress shit, TERRIBLE action(not one I can recommend to watch), Minato was trolled and didn't do shit to show how badass he is, Shibi, Young Kakashi & Choza were POINTLESS in the movie, Choza did a one hit and then got owned lmfao, Naruto DIDNT even recognize Young Kakashi, he's not THAT dumb is he?? Doesn't he always want to see whats under his mask, like COME on Pierrot make more sense into Naruto's character.
> 
> ...



If you hate the movie so much, why do you talk about it 24/7?


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

this movie was really bad they should have just not made this movie and given the anime team the money so they could have done the naruto and pain fight better.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 11, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> If you hate the movie so much, why do you talk about it 24/7?


LOLL did I hurt someone's feelings?? First off all, animeblue wrote to me so I responded back to what he said, so it can't be helped, second of all, mind your own business kid, no1 was talking to you lmfao.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 11, 2011)

I thought bonds was the worst movie until this one came out 



Addy said:


> i agree. bonds is the worst. this movie is bad but it's not bonds bad............................. at least this movie has something to do with title. those 5 seconds of naruto and sasuke talking about their bond don't make for the rest of the 90 minutes
> 
> although both share the same defect: false advertisement of characters
> 
> sasuke, hinata did crap in the movie. the same goes for minato, kakashi, and the rest. yeah, show me more of naruto's rasengans. it's not like i got bored of it since part 1 fillers



+iron body Naruto and stupid villian, not to mention the villian is yet another "close person" of the filler girl who is plotting for something, and betrays the girl later. I'm starting to see a pattern here.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> I thought bonds was the worst movie until this one came out
> 
> 
> 
> +iron body Naruto and stupid villian, not to mention the villian is yet another "close person" of the filler girl who is plotting for something, and betrays the girl later. I'm starting to see a pattern here.



it's been like that for every filler arc, and movie. seriously, the villain is so obvious that they only need a sticker on his head saying "bad guy here"


----------



## zlatko (May 11, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> I thought bonds was the worst movie until this one came out


no bonds still is at the top by my list


----------



## Big Mom (May 11, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> LOLL did I hurt someone's feelings?? First off all, animeblue wrote to me so I responded back to what he said, so it can't be helped, second of all, mind your own business kid, no1 was talking to you lmfao.



How did you hurt my feelings? Am I emotionally attached to the movie now? Kid? Who ever said I was a kid? Judging by your grammar I would say you are a child. Further more, if you hate something why wouldn't you not want to think about it. And for those who did enjoy it please stop trashing it. Thanks!


----------



## Animeblue (May 11, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Bonds- Lack of villians, lack of action, lack of story telling, (how the fuck can Naruto & Sakura leave after their village was just under attack WTFF?), GREAT animation/artwork, damsel in distress shit, but atleast had interesting characters fighting like Sasuke(even tho he didnt do that much), Shikamaru didn't do much but atleast he did something, queer Sai did something & Shino I had to admit was badass destroying the base with his bugs.
> 
> The Lost Tower- TERRIBLE plot, terrible story telling, animation/artwork was off in couple of shots, no animation at all in the fighting, LACK of important characters, Naruto was getting banged out for the entire movie, another damsel in distress shit, TERRIBLE action(not one I can recommend to watch), Minato was trolled and didn't do shit to show how badass he is, Shibi, Young Kakashi & Choza were POINTLESS in the movie, Choza did a one hit and then got owned lmfao, Naruto DIDNT even recognize Young Kakashi, he's not THAT dumb is he?? Doesn't he always want to see whats under his mask, like COME on Pierrot make more sense into Naruto's character.
> 
> ...



*Lost Tower was better executed than Bonds to me, but the story of Lost Tower did seem a little bit rush at sometimes. As for the eye candy figithing, I didn't really care about it*


----------



## Evilene (May 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> it's been like that for every filler arc, and movie. seriously, the villain is so obvious that they only need a sticker on his head saying "bad guy here"



No, he should just out right introduce himself as Mr. Obvious Evil Is Obvious. 

Naruto: Hmmm, there's something off about this guy, but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## saiya-jin (May 14, 2011)

Man it's weird seeing all the "Bonds" hate...I loved that movie. >.>


----------



## lacey (May 14, 2011)

To be frank, "Bonds" was my least favorite; it just didn't appeal to me.

I honestly didn't dislike Lost Tower as much as I originally thought I was going to. In all honesty, the story felt incredibly rushed, and it was quite obvious to me from the start who the bad guy was.

However, the music score caught my attention the instant I heard it, and I daresay it's my favorite out of the movies, aside from the last one. Also, I didn't think that the art and animation were _that_ bad. Also, it's the first time the "damsel in distress" had a very nice design.


----------



## lodmad (May 14, 2011)

This movie jumped two sharks and had almost none interesting taijutsu scenes.

I won't go into detail on what I don't find consistent, since I don't consider this movie to be a plausible fit in Naruto world. It just happens to have the same characters. That makes me enjoy it a bit more.

I really wanted to know Kishi's opinion on this movie.


----------



## michaelsheen (May 16, 2011)

I have not watched the third one yet so i will come here after the third one.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 17, 2011)

the only reason the 4th movie got good sales in japan, is probably because they thought it would be as good as the 3rd shippuden movie.sadly, it wasnt even close to that movies awesomeness.


----------



## the funk (May 17, 2011)

where is the ova that came with this movie  ?

the movie was boring :sleepy


----------



## matoucs (May 29, 2011)

The movie is on Tv right now (France). It's so stupid and uninteresting, i can't believe they weren't ashamed to show this movie after the awesome movie the 3rd one was.


----------



## TGM (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally got around to watching this. So they butchered the Pain arc for _that?!_ My god, this was even worse than Bonds, and I didn't think that was even possible. Worst Naruto movie by a landslide.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

This move was apparently so bad that Taka isn't even planning on subbing it.


----------



## TGM (Jun 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> This move was apparently so bad that Taka isn't even planning on subbing it.



Can't say I blame 'em, it'd be a complete waste of time.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

TGM said:


> Can't say I blame 'em, it'd be a complete waste of time.


Yet they waste their time subbing fillers, which are all far worse than this movie.


----------



## TGM (Jun 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Yet they waste their time subbing fillers, which are all far worse than this movie.



Perhaps some are, but for the vast majority, I disagree. This movie is among the very worst of the worst as far as the anime is concerned.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

TGM said:


> Perhaps some are, but for the vast majority, I disagree. This movie is among the very worst of the worst as far as the anime is concerned.


I can't think of a single filler arc (or episode) that is better than this movie. I've seen them all minus the ones that came after the Pain arc. Including the 100+ filler eps at the end of part 1.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 3, 2011)

It seems that I am minority at here. I'm actually enjoying this movie more than movie 3. There is no denying that fight in movie 3 was awesome, but the plot is kind awkward.


----------



## Berthel (Jul 31, 2011)

*Naruto Shippuden Movie 4*

COMPLETLY AMAZING. Just the best naruto movie i've ever watched. So.. anyone know when the fifth is coming on narutoget.com?


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 31, 2011)

Im shocked, I heard it was awful, still waiting on taka to view it though. This thread will get deleted but it wont be until next april that 5 is on dvd so sometime after that for a sub.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 31, 2011)

Berthel said:


> COMPLETLY AMAZING. Just the best naruto movie i've ever watched.


 Hype man hired to get people thinking this movie won't be like every one before it.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 31, 2011)

Berthel said:


> COMPLETLY AMAZING. Just the best naruto movie i've ever watched. So.. anyone know when the fifth is coming on narutoget.com?



Can you tell me what you smoked before watching the movie? I want to enjoy it too anyway, the fifth movie was just released in japanese theaters so don't expect it until april 2012


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL! That movie sucked. Not even a good fight scene, damn it.

EDIT: 800th post.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2011)

sounds to me like he's just adbotting for Narutoget


----------



## Berthel (Jul 31, 2011)

Wtf?? No... I just found the movie awesome, so i had to post something


----------



## Berthel (Jul 31, 2011)

Also i thought that Narutoget.com, was the place where everyone watch the newest naruto episodes, but i may be wrong?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 31, 2011)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Im shocked, I heard it was awful, still waiting on taka to view it though. This thread will get deleted but it wont be until next april that 5 is on dvd so sometime after that for a sub.


The fourth movie actually really sucks, dunno what this OP guy is saying.


----------



## Berthel (Jul 31, 2011)

How can you say that? It was fucking awesome. Much better than all the others.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2011)

Berthel said:


> How can you say that? It was fucking awesome. Much better than all the others.



Movie 3 was wayyy better than this!!! also blood prison looks very promising....


----------



## fortysix (Jul 31, 2011)

Berthel said:


> How can you say that? It was fucking awesome. Much better than all the others.



how can you say it was good it had: Bad animation, no good action scenes, bad story, bad characters and the list goes on and on


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 31, 2011)

Berthel said:


> How can you say that? It was fucking awesome. Much better than all the others.


Dunno if your serious or trolling, it's by the far the worst Naruto movie.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 31, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Dunno if your serious or trolling, it's by the far the worst Naruto movie.



I agree.**


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 31, 2011)

> COMPLETLY AMAZING. Just the best naruto movie i've ever watched.


Are you joking?


----------



## fortysix (Jul 31, 2011)

Berthel said:


> COMPLETLY AMAZING. Just the best naruto movie i've ever watched. So.. anyone know when the fifth is coming on narutoget.com?



Could you please explain it to us who don't fully realize the "greatness" of the movie what was "COMPLETLY AMAZING" about it. Was it the animation, the story or something else


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 31, 2011)

Answer fortysix question, today would be nice Berthel.........


----------

